# Esclusività fisica?



## Diletta (17 Aprile 2013)

*Esclusività fisica?*

Apro questa riflessione in seguito ad una frase che ho letto in un giornale dove, tanto per cambiare, si parlava di tradimento e dove si sparava questa sentenza:

"il tradimento è insuperabile perché un altro/a ha violato quella fisicità che è di nostra proprietà, perché appartiene solo a noi."

Mi ha fatto pensare e chiedermi come mai i rapporti che il nostro partner ha avuto prima di conoscere noi non provocano lo stesso turbamento e disturbo?

Se il tradimento è stata una parentesi, spiacevole ma chiusa, nella vita di una coppia, allora vuol dire che l'evento appartiene al passato, come tutto il resto del vissuto.
Dovrebbero dare fastidio, e molto, anche le presenze che ci sono state prima e indurre a riempirci la testa con domande del tipo: "ma come sarà stato con quell'altro/a o con quegli altri/e?"
In parole povere: l'esclusività fisica, se è davvero così importante, dovrebbe esserci a 360 gradi, altrimenti è sempre tutto relativo...

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione in seguito ad una frase che ho letto in un giornale dove, tanto per cambiare, si parlava di tradimento e dove si sparava questa sentenza:
> 
> "il tradimento è insuperabile perché un altro/a ha violato quella fisicità che è di* nostra proprietà, perché appartiene solo a noi*."
> 
> ...


Non mi piace il senso di proprietà
PEnso che prima non creino disturbi, perchè prima non aveva promesso a noi fedeltà. 
Trovo che ci sia sostanziale differenza
Non mi sentirei tradita dalle precedenti esperienze del mio uomo, posso avere una forma di curiosità o gelosia retroattiva me sicuramente non penserei che mi ha fatto un torto


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione in seguito ad una frase che ho letto in un giornale dove, tanto per cambiare, si parlava di tradimento e dove si sparava questa sentenza:
> 
> "il tradimento è insuperabile perché un altro/a ha violato quella fisicità che è di nostra proprietà, perché appartiene solo a noi."
> 
> ...


Ovviamente che stai riprendendo un abbaglio colossale.


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

penso che indubbiamente c'è un passato della coppia e un passato da soli (o in coppia con altri!)
sono due "passati" che non c'entrano l'uno con l'altro, nemmeno un po'


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione in seguito ad una frase che ho letto in un giornale dove, tanto per cambiare, si parlava di tradimento e dove si sparava questa sentenza:
> 
> "il tradimento è insuperabile perché un altro/a ha violato quella fisicità che è di nostra proprietà, perché appartiene solo a noi."
> 
> ...


Ahahah, ci sto sempre in mezzo. A me i trascorsi sessuali di mia moglie mi hanno ammazzato, soprattutto perchè si è concessa a dei coglioni da competizione (su sua stessa ammissione).

Comunque quelli post contratto matrimoniale hanno un'altra valenza.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

a me il senso di proprietà piace moltissimo, se rimane nella sfera sessuale barra passionale.
prima non era mio, non ero sua ...è così semplice


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2013)

Per me conta solo quando si è un noi
Prima non mi frega granche di cosa ha fatto onestamente

Ho tradito perché non cìera più quel’escusivita fisica tra noi
NON C’ERA PROPRIO DIRLA TUTTA


Cmq in un contesto felice ed appagante mi darebbe fastidio eccome non sono di quelle della serie tromba in giro tanto ami me ne viceversa
non ne farei una traggedia capitasse una volta 
se recidivo cambia


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione in seguito ad una frase che ho letto in un giornale dove, tanto per cambiare, si parlava di tradimento e dove si sparava questa sentenza:
> 
> "il tradimento è insuperabile perché un altro/a ha violato quella fisicità che è di nostra proprietà, perché appartiene solo a noi."
> 
> ...


le precedenti esperienze sono state le tappe che hanno portato la mia donna fino a me.

se non ci fossero state,lei quasi sicuramente non sarebbe dove sta,nel mio cuore.

il problema semmai starebbe se dal ricordo del suo passato emergesse una figura di donna che si prende gioco dei sentimenti altrui.

che il tradimento è fatto di menzogne ed indifferenza ai sentimenti,non di pompini


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

meglio che i precedenti siano parecchi, tutto sommato.


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> meglio che i precedenti siano parecchi, tutto sommato.


Ma parla per te!


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

meglio prima che dopo ,no?





Kid ha detto:


> Ma parla per te!


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> meglio prima che dopo ,no?


Questo senza alcun dubbio.

Diciamo qualcosina prima e zero dopo, possibilmente.


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Aprile 2013)

Qualcuno un giorno mi diceva è un pò come con le scarpe ...
se ne devono provare un pò prima di trovare quelle che piacciono.

Certo, non è che puoi passare dalle ballerine allo stivale alla coscia, 
insomma almeno devi avere un'idea se ti piacciono i mocassini o gli stivaletti.


estiquatzi


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le precedenti esperienze sono state le tappe che hanno portato la mia donna fino a me.
> 
> se non ci fossero state,lei quasi sicuramente non sarebbe dove sta,nel mio cuore.
> 
> ...



Bel post

Non posso approvarti purtroppo


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le precedenti esperienze sono state le tappe che hanno portato la mia donna fino a me.
> 
> se non ci fossero state,lei quasi sicuramente non sarebbe dove sta,nel mio cuore.
> 
> ...


verde mio, bel post


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le precedenti esperienze sono state le tappe che hanno portato la mia donna fino a me.
> 
> se non ci fossero state,lei quasi sicuramente non sarebbe dove sta,nel mio cuore.
> 
> ...



verde virtuale. Purtroppo non posso ancora quello reale.


----------



## Diletta (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi piace il senso di proprietà
> PEnso che prima non creino disturbi, perchè prima non aveva promesso a noi fedeltà.
> Trovo che ci sia sostanziale differenza
> Non mi sentirei tradita dalle precedenti esperienze del mio uomo, posso avere una forma di curiosità o gelosia retroattiva me sicuramente non penserei che mi ha fatto un torto



...ma mi riferivo al fatto che molti, moltissimi, sono devastati se non addirittura ossessionati dalle immagini della propria lei/lui che si intrattiene intimamente con un altro, e per carità, li capisco perché non vorremmo mai neanche pensarla una cosa del genere.
Lo so che è terrificante come idea, almeno all'inizio...
Quindi, dato che si tratta di una cosa prettamente fisica mi chiedevo fino a che punto fosse un falso-problema, un tranello della stessa mente da superare.

Non sto parlando di mancanza di rispetto, di mortificazione e offesa, che sono proprie del tradimento e che hanno una grande valenza, ma proprio di sensazioni a pensare a certe cose...
Quelle stesse cose che il nostro partner ha già fatto con altri/e e non con noi.
Per quello l'articolo parlava di senso di proprietà, io, però, non riesco a sentirmi padrona anche del suo corpo.


----------



## Diletta (17 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah, ci sto sempre in mezzo. A me i trascorsi sessuali di mia moglie mi hanno ammazzato, soprattutto perchè si è concessa a dei coglioni da competizione (su sua stessa ammissione).
> 
> Comunque quelli post contratto matrimoniale hanno un'altra valenza.




Allora caro Kid ti faccio una domandina.
Anche tu avrai avuto i tuoi trascorsi (sto parlando di quelli pre-matrimonio) ma non ti chiedo le reazioni di tua moglie, ma del giudizio che dai a te stesso.
Dici che la miglior cosa è: qualcosina prima e niente dopo. 

Ok, ma riguardo a te?
Hai la stessa idea?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma mi riferivo al fatto che molti, moltissimi, sono devastati se non addirittura ossessionati dalle immagini della propria lei/lui che si intrattiene intimamente con un altro, e per carità, li capisco perché non vorremmo mai neanche pensarla una cosa del genere.
> Lo so che è terrificante come idea, almeno all'inizio...
> Quindi, dato che si tratta di una cosa prettamente fisica mi chiedevo fino a che punto fosse un falso-problema, un tranello della stessa mente da superare.
> 
> ...


Questo nemmeno io.
Ma non riesco a paragonare due cose che sono completamente diverse


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione in seguito ad una frase che ho letto in un giornale dove, tanto per cambiare, si parlava di tradimento e dove si sparava questa sentenza:
> 
> "il tradimento è insuperabile perché un altro/a ha violato quella fisicità che è di nostra proprietà, perché appartiene solo a noi."
> 
> ...


Eh ma l'evento è avvenuto nel mentre in cui eri con una persona no?
Non prima.
I rapporti che abbiamo avuto prima non sono tradimento no?

Io mi dico...
Ma in do casso stavo quando mia moglie aveva 18anni e ne combinava di ogni erba un fascio?
Dove casso stavo?

Inciesa a sonare gli organi...no?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione in seguito ad una frase che ho letto in un giornale dove, tanto per cambiare, si parlava di tradimento e dove si sparava questa sentenza:
> 
> "il tradimento è insuperabile perché un altro/a ha violato quella fisicità che è di nostra proprietà, perché appartiene solo a noi."
> 
> ...


Dipende da come si sente. Ad alcuni dà fastidio anche il passato. Il tradimento non è del passato ma del presente della coppia. L'idea del possesso è invece una cazzata.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da come si sente. Ad alcuni dà fastidio anche il passato. Il tradimento non è del passato ma del presente della coppia. L'idea del possesso è invece una cazzata.


Vero l'idea portante invece della donna, o per meglio dire, di certe donne...
E' il comando...

E vivono il tradimento come un aver osato prendersi delle libertà senza permesso...

CIoè non è tanto possedere un povero marito, ma comandarlo a bacchetta...che le gusta...

Ma lui disobbedisce no?
Rompe il guinziaglio e recupera la libertà!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione in seguito ad una frase che ho letto in un giornale dove, tanto per cambiare, si parlava di tradimento e dove si sparava questa sentenza:
> 
> "il tradimento è insuperabile perché un altro/a ha violato quella fisicità che è di nostra proprietà, perché appartiene solo a noi."
> 
> ...


che non mi pongo queste domande


----------



## Hellseven (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione in seguito ad una frase che ho letto in un giornale dove, tanto per cambiare, si parlava di tradimento e dove si sparava questa sentenza:
> 
> "il tradimento è insuperabile perché un altro/a ha violato quella fisicità che è di nostra proprietà, perché appartiene solo a noi."
> 
> ...


Mia moglie era addolorata non tanto per la fisicità ma per la condivisione con l'altra da parte mia dell'intimità, dell'interiorità, dell'esclusività nella condivisione del proprio animo ....


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione in seguito ad una frase che ho letto in un giornale dove, tanto per cambiare, si parlava di tradimento e dove si sparava questa sentenza:
> 
> "il tradimento è insuperabile perché un altro/a ha violato quella fisicità che è di nostra proprietà, perché appartiene solo a noi."
> 
> ...


gelosia retroattiva?

no, non me ne frega niente :/ zero del tutto


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora caro Kid ti faccio una domandina.
> Anche tu avrai avuto i tuoi trascorsi (sto parlando di quelli pre-matrimonio) ma non ti chiedo le reazioni di tua moglie, ma del giudizio che dai a te stesso.
> Dici che la miglior cosa è: qualcosina prima e niente dopo.
> 
> ...


Per me infatti è stato così.


----------



## Zod (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro questa riflessione in seguito ad una frase che ho letto in un giornale dove, tanto per cambiare, si parlava di tradimento e dove si sparava questa sentenza:
> 
> "il tradimento è insuperabile perché un altro/a ha violato quella fisicità che è di nostra proprietà, perché appartiene solo a noi."
> 
> ...


Una notte di follia estemporanea causa una grande incazzatura ma è superabile se confessata subito, perchè non lede la fiducia necessaria al rapporto. Un tradimento scoperto invece distrugge il rapporto nei suoi fondamentali. Un tradimento scoperto, durato mesi, ha uno strascico infinito anche quando perdonato. L'esclusivitá fisica è data per scontata in un rapporto, è omessa nelle coppie dichiaratamente aperte. Il problema non è l'atto sessuale in sè ma il contorno:

- hai distrutto la fiducia che riponevo in te
- hai dato più importanza ad una scopata che al rischio di farmi soffrire, quindi non mi ami
- mi hai tradito, ci sono dei problemi seri tra noi
- mi hai fatto cornuto, ergo mi hai mancato gravemente di rispetto
- sei immatura, ergo inaffidabile, ergo non posso costruire un futuro con te

Uccidimi ma non tradirmi.

S*B


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le precedenti esperienze sono state le tappe che hanno portato la mia donna fino a me.
> 
> se non ci fossero state,lei quasi sicuramente non sarebbe dove sta,nel mio cuore.
> 
> ...


verde


----------



## net (17 Aprile 2013)

*credo che*

la gelosia retroattiva, quando c'è, sia dovuta più che altro ad un problema di autostima, mentre la gelosia derivante dal tradimento è ben altra cosa. Si tratta di sentire di aver condiviso con qualcun altro ciò che era nostro e che sentivamo appartenerci. Con questo però mi riferisco più a sensazioni, emozioni... non alla fisicità della persona. I tradimenti del tipo "una botta e via" credo che facciano infinitamente meno male di quelli tipo "relazione clandestina".


----------



## sienne (17 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> la gelosia retroattiva, quando c'è, sia dovuta più che altro ad un problema di autostima, mentre la gelosia derivante dal tradimento è ben altra cosa. Si tratta di sentire di aver condiviso con qualcun altro ciò che era nostro e che sentivamo appartenerci. Con questo però mi riferisco più a sensazioni, emozioni... non alla fisicità della persona. I tradimenti del tipo "una botta e via" credo che facciano infinitamente meno male di quelli tipo "relazione clandestina".


Ciao net,

la pensavo pure io così.
poi mi sono soffermata a riflettere ... ad immaginare ...

entrambi i tipi di tradimenti sono molto brutti, anche se per questioni differenti. 
ma il tipo/tipa che si da per una botta ... che tipo è? ... spesso, sono più botte ... 

sienne


----------



## Leda (17 Aprile 2013)

Per me il concetto di amore di coppia richiama l'esclusività.
Esclusività.
Non c'è nemmeno il bisogno di specificare 'fisica'. Nel momento in cui si sottolinea un ambito, o un aspetto, già vengono a decadere le fondamenta del concetto di esclusivo, che significa che è tutto solo per me.
Se si comincia a parzializzare - esclusività emotiva, fisica, sessuale, diurna, notturna, dei giorni pari e di quelli dispari e chi più ne ha più ne metta - ne vien fuori un mondo a pezzetti, frammentato, che svuota di senso dall'interno il concetto di coppia e di esclusività in sè per come le concepisco io.

Poi, certo, bisogna vedere come una persona intende e vive il sesso. 
Se è un modo per godere, per eccitarsi, a prescindere da chi sia il partner, è già molto improbabile che il partner sia io, che lo intendo come un mezzo comunicativo con una persona specifica (se sono innamorata).

Non credo che ci sia una quadra che funziona per tutti.
Ognuno dovrebbe sapere in cuor suo come intende il rapporto di coppia e cosa desidera, e con altrettanta onestà accertarsi che la controparte la viva allo stesso modo o non ne faccia un problema. In alternativa, qualora questi presupposti non fossero rispettati, farebbe meglio a cercarsi un partner più consono, invece che tentare improbabili equilibrismi propri e imporne agli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Per me il concetto di amore di coppia richiama l'esclusività.
> Esclusività.
> Non c'è nemmeno il bisogno di specificare 'fisica'. Nel momento in cui si sottolinea un ambito, o un aspetto, già vengono a decadere le fondamenta del concetto di esclusivo, che significa che è tutto solo per me.
> Se si comincia a parzializzare - esclusività emotiva, fisica, sessuale, diurna, notturna, dei giorni pari e di quelli dispari e chi più ne ha più ne metta - ne vien fuori un mondo a pezzetti, frammentato, che svuota di senso dall'interno il concetto di coppia e di esclusività in sè per come le concepisco io.
> ...


Lapidaria :up:


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lapidaria :up:


lapidaria e " concreta".
mi trovo in accordo con Leda.
bisognerebbe però a dirla tutta, specificare il senso di esclusività,
 e del perchè è necesario sentirsi esclusivi.
non che non si possa vivere senza esclusività...
inevitabilmente se ci si mette in questa condizione all'interno di una coppia...
 viene meno anche l'idea stessa della coppia.
coppia e esclusività, camminano insieme.
nell'esclusività io ritrovo me stesso eho la certezza di averti ed essere stato scelto.
La scelta allora non presuppone più un caso, un ipotesi,
 ma la certezza che "sei proprio tu" e non un altro ad essere stato scelto.
Inoltre è fondamentale capire il senso di esclusività tutto maschile da quello femminile.
per l'uomo sempre legato al potere, al territorio, molto meno per la donna,
che si sofferma più su di un esclusività mentale.
"tra tante a scelto me" ad esempio a molte donne basta.


----------



## Diletta (17 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma l'evento è avvenuto nel mentre in cui eri con una persona no?
> Non prima.
> I rapporti che abbiamo avuto prima non sono tradimento no?
> 
> ...



Sì, ma a sconvolgere dovrebbe essere soprattutto il tradimento in quanto tale e non tanto i film che si svolgono nella mente vietati ai minori!
In fondo, sono pur sempre le stesse cose...
Invece, per la maggior parte quelle immagini, che pur essendo appunto immaginate, si sa bene che sono state anche reali, sono terrificanti, un incubo senza fine.
E posso dire senza ragionevoli dubbi che un uomo le vive ancora peggio, forse come il male peggiore.
Con poche eccezioni, di cui una sei sicuramente tu.


----------



## Diletta (17 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mia moglie era addolorata non tanto per la fisicità ma per la condivisione con l'altra da parte mia dell'intimità, dell'interiorità, dell'esclusività nella condivisione del proprio animo ....




Quoto in pieno!


----------



## Diletta (17 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da come si sente. Ad alcuni dà fastidio anche il passato. *Il tradimento non è del passato ma del presente della coppia.* L'idea del possesso è invece una cazzata.




Ma dopo il canonico percorso diventa anch'esso del passato, un passato però che torna puntuale a creare disturbo sotto le lenzuola di molti, un passato che non vuole starsene al posto suo.


----------



## Diletta (17 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me infatti è stato così.




Invece mi ero fatta l'idea che tu ti fossi dato parecchio da fare a quei tempi.
Insomma...che te le fossi fatte un bel po', e non solo di risate!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma dopo il canonico percorso diventa anch'esso del passato, un passato però che torna puntuale a creare disturbo sotto le lenzuola di molti, un passato che non vuole starsene al posto suo.


Per me una coppia (finché dura) è un presente che si svolge nel tempo. E' un noi nella sua evoluzione. Un momento di quel noi non riesco a estrarlo dal continuum.


----------



## Diletta (17 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Una notte di follia estemporanea causa una grande incazzatura ma è superabile se confessata subito, perchè non lede la fiducia necessaria al rapporto. Un tradimento scoperto invece distrugge il rapporto nei suoi fondamentali. Un tradimento scoperto, durato mesi, ha uno strascico infinito anche quando perdonato. L'esclusivitá fisica è data per scontata in un rapporto, è omessa nelle coppie dichiaratamente aperte. Il problema non è l'atto sessuale in sè ma il contorno:
> 
> - hai distrutto la fiducia che riponevo in te
> - hai dato più importanza ad una scopata che al rischio di farmi soffrire, quindi non mi ami
> ...




In linea di massima sono d'accordo con te, anche se sono meno intransigente per carattere.

La cosa che capisco senza starci tanto a rimuginare è una notte di follia. Sinceramente anche se me la confessasse chissà quando non sortirebbe nessun effetto di rottura, non essendo stata di alcuna minaccia per noi come coppia. 
Un tradimento durato mesi...bé, è ovvio che abbia una valenza del tutto diversa, di grande gravità.
I concetti da te espressi vanno bene anche per me, tranne il 2°, per il motivo sopra detto e perché non c'entra nulla col fattore amore.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me una coppia (finché dura) è un presente che si svolge nel tempo. E' un noi nella sua evoluzione. Un momento di quel noi non riesco a estrarlo dal continuum.




Ma se la coppia è un presente in evoluzione, come infatti dovrebbe essere, perché è così inconcepibile l'idea stessa di un rapporto fisico che dura il tempo che dura e che, magari, è finito da un pezzo? 
Non potrebbe essere assimilitato come un qualsiasi altro comportamento umano, come il cibarsi piuttosto che il dormire...un meccanismo che fa parte del nostro essere.
Ovvio, la monogamia è auspicabile per la serenità e il benessere della coppia, ma se capita di derogare nel corso della vita non dovrebbe essere un dramma, dovrebbe essere visto come un incidente che può succedere e non per questo si distrugge tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo con te, anche se sono meno intransigente per carattere.
> 
> La cosa che capisco senza starci tanto a rimuginare è una notte di follia. Sinceramente anche se me la confessasse chissà quando non sortirebbe nessun effetto di rottura, non essendo stata di alcuna minaccia per noi come coppia.
> Un tradimento durato mesi...bé, è ovvio che abbia una valenza del tutto diversa, di grande gravità.
> I concetti da te espressi vanno bene anche per me, tranne il 2°, per il motivo sopra detto e perché non c'entra nulla col fattore amore.


Perché il punto 2* hai dato più importanza ad una scopata che al rischio di farmi soffrire, quindi non mi am*i non ti convince? Quando ami qualcuno neanche prepari i peperoni e ci rinunci anche tu se gli dà fastidio l'odore.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Per me una coppia (finché dura) è un presente che si svolge nel tempo. E' un noi nella sua evoluzione. *Un momento di quel noi non riesco a estrarlo dal continuum.


Che bello il neretto.
E' esattamente come mi sento nella mia coppia.
Verde virtuale


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se la coppia è un presente in evoluzione, come infatti dovrebbe essere, perché è così inconcepibile l'idea stessa di un rapporto fisico che dura il tempo che dura e che, magari, è finito da un pezzo?
> Non potrebbe essere assimilitato come un qualsiasi altro comportamento umano, come il cibarsi piuttosto che il dormire...un meccanismo che fa parte del nostro essere.
> Ovvio, la monogamia è auspicabile per la serenità e il benessere della coppia, ma se capita di derogare nel corso della vita non dovrebbe essere un dramma, dovrebbe essere visto come un incidente che può succedere e non per questo si distrugge tutto.


Un incidente non distrugge tutto ma è importante e interrompe un continuum. E' una ferita, più o meno profonda, che lascia una cicatrice più o meno visibile. C'è chi sviluppa cheloidi e chi ha prurito o dolore per anni per una cicatrice e nessun può dire che non deve reagire così, non decide lui quel tipo di reazione. Per le ferite e le cicatrici fisiche decide la pelle, per le ferite dell'animo decide la sensibilità individuale che non si può prevedere prima di vivere quell'esperienza.


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se la coppia è un presente in evoluzione, come infatti dovrebbe essere, perché è così inconcepibile l'idea stessa di un rapporto fisico che dura il tempo che dura e che, magari, è finito da un pezzo?
> Non potrebbe essere assimilitato come un qualsiasi altro comportamento umano, come il cibarsi piuttosto che il dormire...un meccanismo che fa parte del nostro essere.
> Ovvio, la monogamia è auspicabile per la serenità e il benessere della coppia, ma se capita di derogare nel corso della vita non dovrebbe essere un dramma, dovrebbe essere visto come un incidente che può succedere e non per questo si distrugge tutto.



Ciao,

parto, con questa domanda, dal momento in qui si crea una coppia. 

Se l'esclusività fisica (o di fedeltà), si pone come una componente delle modalità di una coppia,
e se poi viene violata da una parte, si parla di tradimento. 
Un tradimento, non ha la stessa valenza di un qualsiasi altro comportamento. 
Un tradimento, non è un incidente. 

C'è da chiedersi, 
cosa ha portato a tradire?
Che bisogno c'è di tradire?

Alla base di un tradimento, c'è la grande componente, che in questi ragionamenti viene sempre
accantonato e diminuito, della VOLONTÀ della persona che tradisce. È una sua scelta. 
Una scelta che va contro la coppia. 

Come valutare, come superare ecc. dipende molto dalle persone coinvolte e di come si pone il traditore. 

Inoltre, anche l'argomento di voler svalutare l'importanza del sesso in una coppia, secondo me, non regge. 
Se non avesse quella importanza, allora perché basare la coppia sull'esclusività fisica?
Il sesso ha una componente fondamentale ... se no, di cosa stiamo parlando?

sienne


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Invece mi ero fatta l'idea che tu ti fossi dato parecchio da fare a quei tempi.
> Insomma...che te le fossi fatte un bel po', e non solo di risate!


Vedi come spesso l'apparenza inganni?


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché il punto 2* hai dato più importanza ad una scopata che al rischio di farmi soffrire, quindi non mi am*i non ti convince? Quando ami qualcuno neanche prepari i peperoni e ci rinunci anche tu se gli dà fastidio l'odore.




Perché una notte di follia altro non è che cedere ai sensi e questo sfugge al controllo razionale, a meno che non si possieda un codice morale fortissimo, quindi inattaccabile, e non tutti ce l'hanno.
Sono sufficientemente convinta che in quei frangenti non si ragioni più di tanto e di conseguenza non si stia a pensare al rischio di far soffrire il partner.
Se mai, è manifestazione di vulnerabilità e debolezza, ma non di disamore.
E si sa che gli esseri umani sono talvolta anche deboli...e questo penso che non vada mai dimenticato.


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché una notte di follia altro non è che *cedere ai sensi e questo sfugge al controllo razionale*, a meno che non si possieda un codice morale fortissimo, quindi inattaccabile, e non tutti ce l'hanno.
> Sono sufficientemente convinta che in quei frangenti non si ragioni più di tanto e di conseguenza non si stia a pensare al rischio di far soffrire il partner.
> Se mai, è manifestazione di vulnerabilità e debolezza, ma non di disamore.
> E si sa che gli esseri umani sono talvolta anche deboli...e questo penso che non vada mai dimenticato.


Ciao,

mi dispiace, tu non ti rendi conto dove porta questo pensiero!

e provo "ribrezzo" solo al pensiero! :unhappy: ...

significa, che un NO, della donna, non viene più preso in considerazione,
visto che il controllo non c'è più ... 
a questo punto, si possono assolvere tanti casi, di violenza ... 

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah, ci sto sempre in mezzo.* A me i trascorsi sessuali di mia moglie mi hanno ammazzato*, soprattutto perchè si è concessa a dei coglioni da competizione (su sua stessa ammissione).
> 
> Comunque quelli post contratto matrimoniale *hanno un'altra valenza*.


se o trascorsi ti hanno ammazzato..immagino il dopo...

il passato è passato...
pas-sa-to.

non c'è più..
è finito li..


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me una coppia (finché dura) è un presente che si svolge nel tempo. E' un noi nella sua evoluzione. Un momento di quel noi non riesco a estrarlo dal continuum.


quoto con lode


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> parto, con questa domanda, dal momento in qui si crea una coppia.
> 
> ...




Certo che è una scelta, nessuno obbliga nessuno.
Ed è una scelta sbagliata, è un percorso sbagliato fin dall'inizio, su questo non ci sono dubbi.
Però capita...e allora ecco che diventa fondamentale conoscere e capire i motivi che hanno portato a questa scelta, per poi valutarli.
Hai perfettamente ragione Sienne.

Non sto però svalutando l'importanza del sesso nella coppia, dico solo che mi sembra riduttivo basare la coppia sull'esclusività fisica, molto rischioso anche.
C'è molto di più ed è quel di più che salva la coppia stessa dopo un tradimento sessuale.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi dispiace, tu non ti rendi conto dove porta questo pensiero!
> 
> ...




Ma dispiace anche a me!
Eppure è così, cara Sienne, l'uomo, molto più della donna, ha difficoltà nel controllo razionale in certi frangenti quando si parla di attrazione fisica.

Ma questo non vuol dire assoluzione, proprio no.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le precedenti esperienze sono state le tappe che hanno portato la mia donna fino a me.
> 
> se non ci fossero state,lei quasi sicuramente non sarebbe dove sta,nel mio cuore.
> 
> ...




molto bello quello che hai scritto...


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ognuno dovrebbe sapere in cuor suo come intende il rapporto di coppia e cosa desidera, e con altrettanta onestà accertarsi che la controparte la viva allo stesso modo o non ne faccia un problema. In alternativa, qualora questi presupposti non fossero rispettati, farebbe meglio a cercarsi un partner più consono, invece che tentare improbabili equilibrismi propri e imporne agli altri.





sì, la penso anch'io così.:up:


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che è una scelta, nessuno obbliga nessuno.
> Ed è una scelta sbagliata, è un percorso sbagliato fin dall'inizio, su questo non ci sono dubbi.
> Però capita...e allora ecco che diventa fondamentale conoscere e capire i motivi che hanno portato a questa scelta, per poi valutarli.
> Hai perfettamente ragione Sienne.
> ...



Ciao Diletta,

non è una scelta sbagliata. perché lo si sa, sin dall'inizio, che è sbagliato. 
non c'è niente da scegliere ... non si tratta, mangio una banana o una noce ... 
(e poi mi viene il mal di pancia).
Perciò è un comportamento vile e egoistico. 

Certo, che oltre il sesso una coppia è definita da tante altre cose ...
Ma, appunto ... un tradimento tocca anche tante altre cose ... 

Non c'è nessun problema, se dopo un tradimento, la coppia elabora e si rende conto,
che o qualcosa non andava, o ci sono delle esigenze che la coppia sola non soddisfa ecc. ecc. 

Ma il punto per me è, se dopo si tratta di accettare un compromesso o una scusa "assurda",
la coppia ha allora dei punti di incompatibilità ... e la qualità ne risente enormemente ... 
si vive delle rinunce nel silenzio ... non si parla più, di una coppia completa, ma parziale
per compiacere ... e trovare un modo per conviverci ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma dispiace anche a me!
> Eppure è così, cara Sienne, l'uomo, molto più della donna, ha difficoltà nel controllo razionale in certi frangenti quando si parla di attrazione fisica.
> 
> Ma questo non vuol dire assoluzione, proprio no.



Ciao Diletta,

ma è una contraddizione!

se così fosse, allora gli islamisti hanno ragione di imbavagliare le loro donne ... 

e se è una cosa che sfugge al controllo, perché allora non assolverli? 
Non da senso, punire un comportamento che sfugge al controllo. 
Non stiamo parlando di uno starnuto ... 

Perché NO?

Perché un uomo, può controllarsi ... può scegliere ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che è una scelta, nessuno obbliga nessuno.
> Ed è una scelta sbagliata, è un percorso sbagliato fin dall'inizio, su questo non ci sono dubbi.
> Però capita...e allora ecco che diventa fondamentale conoscere e capire i motivi che hanno portato a questa scelta, per poi valutarli.
> Hai perfettamente ragione Sienne.
> ...


Quel che salva la coppia si costruisce negli anni nonostante sia stata infranta l'esclusività della coppia. Non so come si possano costruire quelle cose con un rapporto che nelle sue premesse è parziale. Altro è essere realisti e considerare che, nel corso degli anni, potrebbero esserci dolori di ogni tipo ed errori da superare dolorosamente insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma dispiace anche a me!
> Eppure è così, cara Sienne, l'uomo, molto più della donna, ha difficoltà nel controllo razionale in certi frangenti quando si parla di attrazione fisica.
> 
> Ma questo non vuol dire assoluzione, proprio no.


Non ha difficoltà, si ritiene autorizzato a non resistere perché sa che un'assoluzione è sempre pronta in base a questa mentalità che ancora resiste.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

io credo che il passato non debba essere oggetto di gelosie, è passato, punto.
nel momento in cui il mio compagno 10 anni fa era insieme a qualcuno probabilmente anch'io ero con qualcun'altro, e probabilmente ero "contenta" e probabilmente pensavo a lui in termini di escusività.
il tradimento anche se scoperto, sviscerato e perdonato (non nel mio caso), non è solo la violazione della fisicità e dell'intimità, non è un passato scomodo che torna ogni tanto come un tarlo, no è violazione e distruzione di tutto quello che hai costruito e condiviso, e come se tu stai costruendo una casa e ad un certo punto uno ti sostituisce i materiali buoni che hai scelto con cura, con un materiale scadente, ed il muro cade, è che un'altra persona che con te ha fatto un patto di solidarietà e per un pelo di... cancella il patto ed anche te...
io quello che ho provato è stato un profondo senso di smarrimento, un non orientarmi, un non credere che proprio lui e a me avesse fatto questo... il mio investimento emotivo per una "vita" ha preferito un'altra alla quale per intortarla ha raccontato cose di noi, della nostra famiglia, si è lamentato di questa moglie triste, di questa casa opprimente con un bimbo piccolo, delle responsabilità...
lui mi ha tradita anche in questo, non ha saputo lasciarmi fuori dai suoi macchinamenti per avere l'altra...


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> non è una scelta sbagliata. perché lo si sa, sin dall'inizio, che è sbagliato.
> non c'è niente da scegliere ... non si tratta, mangio una banana o una noce ...
> ...



Ma infatti si sa che gli esseri umani non sono solo pregi e virtù, ma difetti e mancanze, quindi sono anche vili ed egoisti (e molto peggio ancora...).
A prescindere dal fatto che per molti un tradimento sessuale rappresenta un peccato veniale e quindi non lo percepiscono come uno sbaglio, che vogliamo fare dopo?
Violentare le nostre anime fino alla morte continuando a soffrirne rivedendo nella mente sempre le stesse scene o cercare di cambiare i nostri percorsi mentali accettando anche il compromesso?
Non credo che una coppia sia completa solo perché si condividono gli stessi principi e perché la pensiamo alla stessa identica maniera riguardo al rapporto di coppia. 
Ci possono essere anche delle divergenze, dei modi di sentire differenti. L'importante è che se ne parli insieme e che quindi non si viva delle rinunce nel silenzio.
Credo che la coppia cresca anche così, si rafforzi e che riesca ad unirsi, anche nelle differenze.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti si sa che gli esseri umani non sono solo pregi e virtù, ma difetti e mancanze, quindi sono anche vili ed egoisti (e molto peggio ancora...).
> A prescindere dal fatto che per molti un tradimento sessuale rappresenta un peccato veniale e quindi non lo percepiscono come uno sbaglio, che vogliamo fare dopo?
> Violentare le nostre anime fino alla morte continuando a soffrirne rivedendo nella mente sempre le stesse scene o cercare di cambiare i nostri percorsi mentali accettando anche il compromesso?
> Non credo che una coppia sia completa solo perché si condividono gli stessi principi e perché la pensiamo alla stessa identica maniera riguardo al rapporto di coppia.
> ...


Ci sono differenze per me insuperabili. E credo che ci siano per chiunque, anche se diverse.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> ma è una contraddizione!
> 
> ...




Ragionando così si corre il rischio di guardare solo il bianco e il nero, cioè gli estremi.
L'assoluzione è da considerarsi solo in caso di totale incapacità di intendere e di volere, e non è il caso a cui alludevo io.
Diciamo che loro, i maschi, hanno questa "vulnerabilità" ma non credo che nessuno al mondo si sognerebbe di farne motivo di giustificazione.
Come anche le donne hanno i loro punti deboli...


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel che salva la coppia si costruisce negli anni nonostante sia stata infranta l'esclusività della coppia. Non so come si possano costruire quelle cose con un rapporto che nelle sue premesse è parziale. Altro è essere realisti e considerare che, nel corso degli anni, potrebbero esserci dolori di ogni tipo ed errori da superare dolorosamente insieme.




Certo che si costruisce negli anni, chi semina raccoglie anche in amore.
E' logico che un partner che non si è mai preso cura dell'altro/a e che ha anche tradito...
E' insalvabile!!
Per questo bisogna sempre guardare ai frutti del suo albero (ma questa non è mia, è una frase del Conte, che ha fatto molta presa su di me).


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ragionando così si corre il rischio di guardare solo il bianco e il nero, cioè gli estremi.
> L'assoluzione è da considerarsi solo in caso di totale incapacità di intendere e di volere, e non è il caso a cui alludevo io.
> Diciamo che loro, i maschi, hanno questa "vulnerabilità" ma non credo che nessuno al mondo si sognerebbe di farne motivo di giustificazione.
> Come anche le donne hanno i loro punti deboli...



ma anche se uno fosse ubriaco marcio e quindi incapace di intendere e di volere tu lo giustificheresti???

secondo me le considerazioni da fare sono altre, non si può giustificare perchè sei vulnerabile o hai un punto debole, Roul Bova è il mio punto debole eppure mica sono autorizzata a scoparmelo (magari )

poi se tu stai con qualcuno per cui non provi più quello che dovresti o potresti provare, lo lasci e vai con chi te pare, perchè ferire qualcuno che magari in te ha investito sentimenti, rispetto...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché una notte di follia altro non è *che cedere ai sensi *e questo sfugge al controllo razionale, a meno che non si possieda un codice morale fortissimo, quindi inattaccabile, e non tutti ce l'hanno.
> Sono sufficientemente convinta che in quei frangenti non si ragioni più di tanto e di conseguenza non si stia a pensare al rischio di far soffrire il partner.
> Se mai, è manifestazione di vulnerabilità e debolezza, ma non di disamore.
> E si sa che gli esseri umani sono talvolta anche deboli...e questo penso che non vada mai dimenticato.



Ecco io un uomo che cede ai sensi non lo vorrei


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io credo che il passato non debba essere oggetto di gelosie, è passato, punto.
> nel momento in cui il mio compagno 10 anni fa era insieme a qualcuno probabilmente anch'io ero con qualcun'altro, e probabilmente ero "contenta" e probabilmente pensavo a lui in termini di escusività.
> il tradimento anche se scoperto, sviscerato e perdonato (non nel mio caso), non è solo la violazione della fisicità e dell'intimità, non è un passato scomodo che torna ogni tanto come un tarlo, no è violazione e distruzione di tutto quello che hai costruito e condiviso, e come se tu stai costruendo una casa e ad un certo punto uno ti sostituisce i materiali buoni che hai scelto con cura, con un materiale scadente, ed il muro cade, è che un'altra persona che con te ha fatto un patto di solidarietà e per un pelo di... cancella il patto ed anche te...
> io quello che ho provato è stato un profondo senso di smarrimento, un non orientarmi, un non credere che proprio lui e a me avesse fatto questo... il mio investimento emotivo per una "vita" ha preferito un'altra alla quale per intortarla ha raccontato cose di noi, della nostra famiglia, si è lamentato di questa moglie triste, di questa casa opprimente con un bimbo piccolo, delle responsabilità...
> lui mi ha tradita anche in questo, non ha saputo lasciarmi fuori dai suoi macchinamenti per avere l'altra...



Ti capisco bene...
solo una cosa: dici che è distruzione di tutto quello che hai costruito e condiviso. 
All'inizio lo pensiamo tutti, questa è la sensazione che prevale e che è devastante, ma poi, col tempo, ti rendi conto che non è così, non sempre.
Se si è costruito qualcosa di bello e di importante, quello rimane ed è ciò che riemerge e che ti fa ripartire, anche se la coppia stessa sarà diversa da quella di prima.

Quanto al comportamento del tuo uomo...non per essere sapientona, ma credimi...è tutto nella norma.
E' come hai detto tu: per un pelo di...non capiscono più un cazzo, e le sparano grossissime...
Sai dove se ne dovrebbero andare tutti i traditori?
Mi sa che l'hai capito....ma lo voglio dire lo stesso: affanculo e ancora affanculo!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma dispiace anche a me!
> Eppure è così, cara Sienne, *l'uomo, molto più della donna, ha difficoltà nel controllo razionale *in certi frangenti quando si parla di attrazione fisica.
> 
> Ma questo non vuol dire assoluzione, proprio no.


Certi uomini, ti prego non ricominciare con le generalizzazioni


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certi uomini, ti prego non ricominciare con le generalizzazioni


io direi..
le donne più degli uomini...
ma sono punti di vista


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ragionando così si corre il rischio di guardare solo il bianco e il nero, cioè gli estremi.
> L'assoluzione è da considerarsi solo in caso di totale incapacità di intendere e di volere, e non è il caso a cui alludevo io.
> Diciamo che loro, i maschi, hanno questa "vulnerabilità" ma non credo che nessuno al mondo si sognerebbe di farne motivo di giustificazione.
> Come anche le donne hanno i loro punti deboli...


abbi pazienza Diletta... ma tu questa 'vulnerabilità' la addurresti come attenuante anche in caso di stupro?
Perchè, nonostante all'apparenza io stia mischiando le pere con le mele, non è così: se noi imputiamo certi comportamenti che vanno comunque in contrasto con gli obblighi morali e sociali (il tradimento è anche questo, nel matrimonio), almeno in parte alla nostra natura, possiamo estendere questo concetto anche a cose più gravi.
Allora quand'è che con la volontà senziente  ci opponiamo alle nostre pulsioni?
Qual'è la soglia del dolore che provochiamo che ci deve fermare?
Chi stabilisce questa soglia?
Perchè se comincio a dire che di certi comportamenti io sono in parte, anche minima, meno responsabile perchè sono dovuti ad una mia vulnerabilità, dato che la vulnerabilità è difficilmente quantificabile, apro la strada alla relativizzazione di qualunque evento.
Sembra un'iperbole la mia, ma ricordiamoci che in moltissimi processi per stupro si è proprio addotta l'incapacità dell'uomo a fermarsi quando l'abbigliamento o il comportamento della donna l'aveva provocato, come argomento difensivo.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma anche se uno fosse ubriaco marcio e quindi incapace di intendere e di volere tu lo giustificheresti???
> 
> secondo me le considerazioni da fare sono altre, non si può giustificare perchè sei vulnerabile o hai un punto debole, Roul Bova è il mio punto debole eppure mica sono autorizzata a scoparmelo (magari )
> 
> poi se tu stai con qualcuno per cui non provi più quello che dovresti o potresti provare, lo lasci e vai con chi te pare, perchè ferire qualcuno che magari in te ha investito sentimenti, rispetto...




Giustificare in pieno no, ma al 90% direi proprio di sì.
Perdono il lume della ragione quando sono sobri, figuriamoci se sono alticci...fanno veramente pena!
Non si parla di autorizzazione, ma di comprendere una tale situazione.
Se il mio va con un'altra in una serata in cui gli ha dato di bevute non ne farei davvero un dramma, anzi, sai cosa gli direi?
"spero per te che sia stata alla mia altezza!"
E aggiungerei anche: "...ma sarà difficile...!"

Voglio sempre sottolineare che alludo alla classica "botta e via", quindi non c'entra nulla il rapporto in crisi e bla bla bla...


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti capisco bene...
> solo una cosa: dici che è distruzione di tutto quello che hai costruito e condiviso.
> All'inizio lo pensiamo tutti, questa è la sensazione che prevale e che è devastante, ma poi, col tempo, ti rendi conto che non è così, non sempre.
> *Se si è costruito qualcosa di bello e di importante, quello rimane ed è ciò che riemerge e che ti fa ripartire*, anche se la coppia stessa sarà diversa da quella di prima.
> ...




secondo me più è bello ed importante quello che si è costruito, più questo ti impedisce di ripartire...

perchè guardi chi ti ha tradito e pensi di avere riposto la tua fiducia in chi?

perchè pensi che te lo ha fatto lui con cui hai condiviso amore puro...

no...


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io direi..
> le donne più degli uomini...
> ma sono punti di vista




...e allora facciamo così:
donne e uomini tutti insieme
tutto un grande "troiaio"

Ma non ci posso ancora credere che sia così...
Ditemi che non è vero!!


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se o trascorsi ti hanno ammazzato..immagino il dopo...
> 
> il passato è passato...
> pas-sa-to.
> ...


Vabbè son gusti... a me uscire con una che in passato s'è fatta mezzo paese non è che mi garberebbe molto.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Giustificare in pieno no, ma al 90% direi proprio di sì.
> Perdono il lume della ragione quando sono sobri, figuriamoci se sono alticci...fanno veramente pena!
> Non si parla di autorizzazione, ma di comprendere una tale situazione.
> Se il mio va con un'altra in una serata in cui gli ha dato di bevute non ne farei davvero un dramma, anzi, sai cosa gli direi?
> ...



io non potrei mai nemmeno all' 1% e non perchè non mi senta all'altezza della mia "rivale" tutt'altro ma perchè intanto ho così una bassa considerazione di quegli uomini che non riescono a tenere a bada l'istinto, da non poter costruire un rapporto di fiducia con questa categoria di maschi...
e poi veramente: io se fossi ubriaca persa col cavolo che andrei a letto con qualcuno così tanto perchè mi pizzica 
quindi da chi ho scelto di starmi vicino mi aspetto quantomeno lo stesso se non vicino non mi ci stai.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Aprile 2013)

Il concetto di esclusivita' fisica e' aberrante e fuori da ogni logica;possediamo si e no il nostro corpo,figurarsi quello della o del partner.
Se uno deve pensare agli uccelli che si e' presa e prendera' la moglie oltre al suo,fa prima ad andare a Villa Pamphili e piazzarsi sotto un pino marittimo aspettando che pappagallini verdi e gabbiani lo coprano come una statua di garibaldi.
Se la mogliera si fa trapanare da alieno glande,cosa freghera' mai al maritozzo?
Per dirla con un mitico falegname veneto che ho conosciuto anni ed anni fa, "cazzi sui!"....ed aveva ragione,una sciacquata all'antro basta a togliere il tanfo,e la sorca torna come nuova.
Che poi a starle addosso si crede che la patata usata valga piu' del tartufo nuovo,ed invece di limitarsi ai soliti cani si fara' annusare da mandrie di suini,da allevamento domestico e selvatici.
Quindi perche' il consorte dovrebbe mangiarsi il fegato e darsi pena temendo che lo scornazzi,sapendo che piu' lo teme e piu' lei lo fa?
Meglio non indagare fra i lombi e verificare puntigliosamente la dentatura,da esperti compratori equini;la cavalla deprezzata fara' di tutto per farsi apprezzare e comprare a saldo.
Se invece uno sta dietro a 'ste miserie tanto vale convertirsi a certi culti retrogradi che oggi van tanto di moda sui rotocalchi di certa stampa rosa,ed andare al mercato a comprarsi un gregge di caprette vergini che poi chiameremo mogli,e che mai volgeranno il loro sguardo se non allo stallone 70enne,puzzolente,con la panza e che perde i pezzi di unghia dai piedi,che le ha comprate a 12 anni per godersele per bene.


----------



## ilnikko (18 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Una notte di follia estemporanea causa una grande incazzatura ma è superabile se confessata subito, perchè non lede la fiducia necessaria al rapporto. Un tradimento scoperto invece distrugge il rapporto nei suoi fondamentali. Un tradimento scoperto, durato mesi, ha uno strascico infinito anche quando perdonato. L'esclusivitá fisica è data per scontata in un rapporto, è omessa nelle coppie dichiaratamente aperte. Il problema non è l'atto sessuale in sè ma il contorno:
> 
> -* hai distrutto la fiducia che riponevo in te
> - hai dato più importanza ad una scopata che al rischio di farmi soffrire, quindi non mi ami
> ...


Non ho letto tutto (lo faro' tra un po'...),ma questo lo stra-quoto !


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbi pazienza Diletta... ma tu questa 'vulnerabilità' la addurresti come attenuante anche in caso di stupro?
> Perchè, nonostante all'apparenza io stia mischiando le pere con le mele, non è così: se noi imputiamo certi comportamenti che vanno comunque in contrasto con gli obblighi morali e sociali (il tradimento è anche questo, nel matrimonio), almeno in parte alla nostra natura, possiamo estendere questo concetto anche a cose più gravi.
> Allora quand'è che con la volontà senziente  ci opponiamo alle nostre pulsioni?
> Qual'è la soglia del dolore che provochiamo che ci deve fermare?
> ...




Secondo me, certi comportamenti sono dovuti in parte alla nostra natura e non possiamo comunque non tenerne conto. Vorrei anch'io che non fosse così, vorrei che gli esseri umani fossero sempre retti, corretti e guidati da buoni principi morali, ma non è così.
Non siamo solo quello...

Quindi: so benissimo che ad un dato mio comportamento e atteggiamento corrisponderà una reazione da parte delle persone e così come l'abbigliamento che indosso.
Lo so, ne sono consapevole come lo sono tutti.
Non difendo né giustifico affatto coloro che compiono simili nefandezze, anzi, pene severissime, dico solo che bisognerebbe pensare al possibile rischio che si corre e regolarsi di conseguenza, possibilmente prima del danno.
Ora mi dirai che è una limitazione alla libertà ed è anche vero da questo punto di vista.
Ma che ci posso fare se certi uomini hanno questo difetto così esasperato?
O li castiamo o bisogna raggirare l'ostacolo in qualche modo.
Sono troppo pragmatica?
Non lo so, quello che so è che certe prese di posizione non portano a nulla.


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il concetto di esclusivita' fisica e' aberrante e fuori da ogni logica;possediamo si e no il nostro corpo,figurarsi quello della o del partner.


Ma così si rovina tutto il romanticismo!
Una donna nasce il giorno in cui la incontri, chi è stata prima e ciò che ha fatto sono solo la sua gestazione ed i suoi movimenti fetali.
Non c'è un peccato d'origine che macchia le donne e gli uomini per il loro divenire, c'è solo un risultato, che non è inciso nella carne, ma nello spirito e nel carattere.
L'automobile che stai guidando non è meno prestante e soddisfacente pechè è appartenuta, chessò, a Hitler o a Skeletor, né ne riporta le consuzioni e le ammaccature, lo stesso dicasi per le donne e per la loro storia.
Però, da quando sul libretto appare il tuo nome, ogni imposta di possesso e circolazione è a tuo carico, così come gli oneri di riparazione e di manutenzione.
Il tempo fa la differenza.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora facciamo così:
> donne e uomini tutti insieme
> tutto un grande "troiaio"
> 
> ...


Da ragazzo e da giovane uomo single questo mitico grande troiaio lo cercavo disperatamente ma non lo trovavo mai .... Anche da adulto, e benché io non sia uno particolarmente brutto o banale o noioso, ho sempre incontrato donne che prima di concedersi cercavano comunque un rapporto intellettivo di empatia, affinità, condivisione. Ma incontrato una donna che fosse troia nel senso di pronta immediatamente all'atto fisico senza alcuna remora rispetto al mio status o al suo status personale, familiare, sociale. Di sicuro esisteranno però io questo troiaio non lo vedo. Sarò cieco o fortunato. :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, certi comportamenti sono dovuti in parte alla nostra natura e non possiamo comunque non tenerne conto. Vorrei anch'io che non fosse così, vorrei che gli esseri umani fossero sempre retti, corretti e guidati da buoni principi morali, ma non è così.
> Non siamo solo quello...
> 
> Quindi: so benissimo che ad un dato mio comportamento e atteggiamento corrisponderà una reazione da parte delle persone e così come l'abbigliamento che indosso.
> ...


minchia. Lo temevo.  Porca troia, Diletta. Non è un 'difetto'. E' che sapendo di poterlo fisicamente fare, perchè più forti, se ne fregano del male che ti fanno e ti stuprano. Anzi, il fatto di farlo contro la tua volontà rende la cosa più divertente, capisci?
Io ho parlato di stupro per provocarti, quasi certa che tu te ne uscissi con questa.
Se io so di fare una cosa sbagliata, dal momento che adduco la natura a mia giustificazione, mi riduco a bestia e nego la mia umanità.
Nel caso io sia cristiano poi nego pure l'afflato divino.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non potrei mai nemmeno all' 1% e non perchè non mi senta all'altezza della mia "rivale" tutt'altro ma perchè intanto ho così una bassa considerazione di quegli uomini che non riescono a tenere a bada l'istinto, da non poter costruire un rapporto di fiducia con questa categoria di maschi...
> e poi veramente: io se fossi ubriaca persa col cavolo che andrei a letto con qualcuno così tanto perchè mi pizzica
> quindi da chi ho scelto di starmi vicino mi aspetto quantomeno lo stesso se non vicino non mi ci stai.



Era una battuta, per sdrammatizzare...

Infatti, purtroppo, non ho una grande considerazione degli uomini, non più, e non credo neanche che mi ritorni in seguito, ma  questo non significa che non possa costruire un rapporto di affidabilità con loro, non tanto di piena fiducia, quella è andata quasi tutta ormai...  

Tu fai (giustamente) il confronto fra quello che faresti tu. E' ovvio che non lo faresti, tu non sei di quel tipo.
Ma gli uomini sono tendenzialmente di quel tipo...non ci mettono così tanto ad approfittare di una buona occasione.
Quindi, non ti aspettare lo stesso tuo comportamento da un uomo perché rimarrai delusa, quasi sempre.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma così si rovina tutto il romanticismo!
> Una donna nasce il giorno in cui la incontri, chi è stata prima e ciò che ha fatto sono solo la sua gestazione ed i suoi movimenti fetali.
> Non c'è un peccato d'origine che macchia le donne e gli uomini per il loro divenire, c'è solo un risultato, che non è inciso nella carne, ma nello spirito e nel carattere.
> L'automobile che stai guidando non è meno prestante e soddisfacente pechè è appartenuta, chessò, a Hitler o a Skeletor, né ne riporta le consuzioni e le ammaccature, lo stesso dicasi per le donne e per la loro storia.
> ...



Il romanticismo e' cosa da menti vili e ghiandole sudoripare ipertrofiche,perche' star li' a scialacquare il tempo che fugge mentre si puo' fare una cosa molto piu' pratica e multitasking?
Guarda i leoni marini,che son cosi' grossi che schiaccerebbero le femmine se le montassero nella maniera che i preti vorrebbero impedirti da millenni;invece si mettono di fianco e giu' legno.
Cosi' prendi due piccioni con una fava (e non per copularteli,come avrai pensato ghignando immediatamente),perche' oltre a ciulare con fatica pressoche' nulla,stai anche sulla spiaggia a prender la tintarella.
Cosa quest'ultima che non e' il massimo delle aspirazioni di ogni individio,ma nemmeno la cosa peggiore che possa capitare al mondo.
La soluzione?
Andare a lavorare in bicicletta.......cosi' sei esonerato dalle tasse sul veicolo,non ti spazientisci a parcheggiarlo,e non devi nemmeno ripulirlo quando lo usi con accettrici esotiche.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Da ragazzo e da giovane uomo single questo mitico grande troiaio lo cercavo disperatamente ma non lo trovavo mai .... Anche da adulto, e benché io non sia uno particolarmente brutto o banale o noioso, ho sempre incontrato donne che prima di concedersi cercavano comunque un rapporto intellettivo di empatia, affinità, condivisione. Ma incontrato una donna che fosse troia nel senso di pronta immediatamente all'atto fisico senza alcuna remora rispetto al mio status o al suo status personale, familiare, sociale. Di sicuro esisteranno però io questo troiaio non lo vedo. Sarò cieco o fortunato. :smile:




...allora scrivimi in mp che ti dò delle dritte. Altro che rapporto intellettivo...


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Da ragazzo e da giovane uomo single questo mitico grande troiaio lo cercavo disperatamente ma non lo trovavo mai .... Anche da adulto, e benché io non sia uno particolarmente brutto o banale o noioso, ho sempre incontrato donne che prima di concedersi cercavano comunque un rapporto intellettivo di empatia, affinità, condivisione. Ma incontrato una donna che fosse troia nel senso di pronta immediatamente all'atto fisico senza alcuna remora rispetto al mio status o al suo status personale, familiare, sociale. Di sicuro esisteranno però io questo troiaio non lo vedo. Sarò cieco o fortunato. :smile:


Quoto.

Mai avuto sta fortuna.

P.S.
Ah si, una volta sola. Ricordo che lei mi diede appuntamento in un bar, solo per dirmi che a lei piaceva scopare e che lo avrebbe fatto volentieri con me. Lei era bella, bionda, Lituana.

Naturalmente ho declinato l'offerta, cercavo prima l'empatia.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...*allora scrivimi in mp che ti dò delle dritte.* Altro che rapporto intellettivo...


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahah! A posto.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> minchia. Lo temevo.  Porca troia, Diletta. Non è un 'difetto'. E' che sapendo di poterlo fisicamente fare, perchè più forti, se ne fregano del male che ti fanno e ti stuprano. Anzi, il fatto di farlo contro la tua volontà rende la cosa più divertente, capisci?
> Io ho parlato di stupro per provocarti, quasi certa che tu te ne uscissi con questa.
> Se io so di fare una cosa sbagliata, dal momento che adduco la natura a mia giustificazione, mi riduco a bestia e nego la mia umanità.
> Nel caso io sia cristiano poi nego pure l'afflato divino.




...e invece è proprio un difetto.
Non sono venuti tanto bene, ma se il Signore ha voluto così ci sarà pure dietro un disegno.
Basti pensare agli orrori commessi in tutti i tempi dalla barbarie degli uomini, e dico uomini intendendo maschi, stupri di massa durante le guerre, la storia che si ripete.
Quando si pensa a tutto ciò si vedono solo bestie, anzi, chiamarli tali è un'offesa per gli animali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e invece è proprio un difetto.
> Non sono venuti tanto bene, ma se il Signore ha voluto così ci sarà pure dietro un disegno.
> Basti pensare agli orrori commessi in tutti i tempi dalla barbarie degli uomini, e dico uomini intendendo maschi, stupri di massa durante le guerre, la storia che si ripete.
> Quando si pensa a tutto ciò si vedono solo bestie, anzi, chiamarli tali è un'offesa per gli animali.


eccerto Dilè, così passa tutto in cavalleria, ok.:unhappy:


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La soluzione?
> Andare a lavorare in bicicletta.......cosi' sei esonerato dalle tasse sul veicolo,non ti spazientisci a parcheggiarlo,e non devi nemmeno ripulirlo quando lo usi con accettrici esotiche.


Ed invece c'è del buono nelle cose che si trattengono e si apprezzando in solitudine, come un disco che suona in una stanza vuota, un quadro del Sodoma appeso dinanzi alla tazza del nostro cesso ed eziandio una ragazza che arriva a te libera dal fardello di un passato di scelte da non ripetere e con un presente tutto da plasmare, della quale nulla è da restaurare e nulla da mascherare, nè per alleviare gli smacchi nè per rendere tollerabili le cicatrici.
La sessualità è sopravvalutata come Oxa fra i dittatori, Kandinsky fra i pittori e lo scorbuto fra le malattie.
Non per questo non ha la sua piccola parte nella storia e nella geografia delle relazioni.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Mai avuto sta fortuna.
> 
> ...




Kid, questo non lo posso far leggere a mio marito, perché dopo ti fischierebbero gli orecchi.
E non per elogiarti!!
Cosa che invece faccio io.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, questo non lo posso far leggere a mio marito, perché dopo ti fischierebbero gli orecchi.
> E non per elogiarti!!


Fagli leggere questo:


*SEI UN CAMPIONE. *


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, questo non lo posso far leggere a mio marito, perché dopo ti fischierebbero gli orecchi.
> E non per elogiarti!!
> Cosa che invece faccio io.


Io invece il Kid di quegli anni lo prenderei a sberle!


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora scrivimi in mp che ti dò delle dritte. Altro che rapporto intellettivo...





Kid ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Mai avuto sta fortuna.
> 
> ...


Grazie per le dritte, ora è tardi, mi sarebbero forse servite anni fa, ma col senno di poi è stato un bene che lo cose siano andate come sono andate, senza incappare nelle troie funeste....:smile:

Non ho capito se il tuo è uno sfottò o meno. In ogni caso per me faresti bene a cercare prima l'empatia renderebbe molto più piacevole e intenso il dopo :smile:


----------



## Eretteo (18 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ed invece c'è del buono nelle cose che si trattengono e si apprezzando in solitudine, come un disco che suona in una stanza vuota, un quadro del Sodoma appeso dinanzi alla tazza del nostro cesso ed eziandio una ragazza che arriva a te libera dal fardello di un passato di scelte da non ripetere e con un presente tutto da plasmare, della quale nulla è da restaurare e nulla da mascherare, nè per alleviare gli smacchi nè per rendere tollerabili le cicatrici.
> La sessualità è sopravvalutata come Oxa fra i dittatori, Kandinsky fra i pittori e lo scorbuto fra le malattie.
> Non per questo non ha la sua piccola parte nella storia e nella geografia delle relazioni.


Sull'apprezzamento di certe perline solitarie che crescono fino a diventare rispettabili gemme,non ci piove di sicuro.
Anche perche' negli ultimi mesi proprio non ce lo siamo fatto mancare,ed altra e' in previsione a sentire certi menagrami con la testa basculante ed il sorrisetto pacioso da furetto.
Da sempre conduco una solitaria crociata contro i saldi al contrario che fan pagare una pregna piu' di una prugna,mentre il giusto prezzo sarebbe di due sesterzi per un servizio completo,malattie comprese,altro che 50 euro senza vibrioni e con preservativo a carico del pistone.
Oxa era un mammalucco,non valeva nemmeno la cacchetta secca attaccata agli stivali da lavoro di campagna del vicino Tito.
Ma almeno si chiamava come una signora cantante.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie per le dritte, ora è tardi, mi sarebbero forse servite anni fa, ma col senno di poi è stato un bene che lo cose siano andate come sono andate, senza incappare nelle troie funeste....:smile:
> 
> Non ho capito se il tuo è uno sfottò o meno. In ogni caso per me faresti bene a cercare prima l'empatia renderebbe molto più piacevole e intenso il dopo :smile:



No no, non ti sfottevo affatto...
Le troie, purtroppo per noi mogli, sono tutto fuorché funeste, anzi, sono parecchio allegre...
Io non cerco né empatia né altro, perché non mi mancano attualmente.:smile:


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Era una battuta, per sdrammatizzare...
> 
> Infatti, purtroppo, non ho una grande considerazione degli uomini, non più, e non credo neanche che mi ritorni in seguito, ma questo non significa che non possa costruire un rapporto di affidabilità con loro, non tanto di piena fiducia, quella è andata quasi tutta ormai...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Giustificare in pieno no, ma al 90% direi proprio di sì.
> *Perdono il lume della ragione quando sono sobri, figuriamoci se sono alticci...fanno veramente pena!
> *Non si parla di autorizzazione, ma di comprendere una tale situazione.
> Se il mio va con un'altra in una serata in cui gli ha dato di bevute non ne farei davvero un dramma, anzi, sai cosa gli direi?
> ...


Ma come si fa a stare con un uomo che beve e si tromba la prima che passa?



viola di mare ha detto:


> io non potrei mai nemmeno all' 1% e non perchè non mi senta all'altezza della mia "rivale" tutt'altro ma pe*rchè intanto ho così una bassa considerazione di quegli uomini che non riescono a tenere a bada l'istinto, da non poter costruire un rapporto di fiducia con questa categoria di maschi*...
> e poi veramente: io se fossi ubriaca persa col cavolo che andrei a letto con qualcuno così tanto perchè mi pizzica
> quindi da chi ho scelto di starmi vicino mi aspetto quantomeno lo stesso se non vicino non mi ci stai.


:up:



Diletta ha detto:


> ...e invece è proprio un difetto.
> *Non sono venuti tanto bene, ma se il Signore ha voluto così ci sarà pure dietro un disegno*.
> Basti pensare agli orrori commessi in tutti i tempi dalla barbarie degli uomini, e dico uomini intendendo maschi, stupri di massa durante le guerre, la storia che si ripete.
> Quando si pensa a tutto ciò si vedono solo bestie, anzi, chiamarli tali è un'offesa per gli animali.



:sbatti:


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Io invece il Kid di quegli anni lo prenderei a sberle!




...ci avrei giurato che avresti detto questo!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> c'ho messo due anni in cui mi sono leccata le ferite che il tradimento di mio marito ha provocato nella mia anima, ma nonostante ho sofferto e soffro ancora per il suo comportamento non ho perso le speranze, l'amore secondo me c'è esiste veramente e non è amore malato o di circostanza o di convenienza
> ergo
> mi aspetto eccome dal mio compagno lo stesso comportamento che ho io nei suoi confronti e me lo aspetto e lo pretendo perchè gli squilibri non mi piacciono e sopratutto perchè anche lui si aspetta da me lo stesso e questa cosa mi piace terribilmente... sono una romantica :inlove:


:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sull'apprezzamento di certe perline solitarie che crescono fino a diventare rispettabili gemme,non ci piove di sicuro.


Sì, ma non solo su quelle.
Qui dissertano su quanto sia improbabile venir abbordati da qualche saturnina lacunosa di fimosi staccate a morsi pelvici quando basta aver un veicolo semovente senza tettuccio per farsi tante fuffue frulline quanti moscerini si ritrovi fra i denti il sorridente centauro che percorra tutta la Salerno-Reggio Calabria il 24 Maggio a 160 MPH...
Esse fanciulle sono fatte così, come le allodole nelle case di bambole.
Se si alza l'asticella abbastanza anche le giraffe artritiche possono ballare il limbo, e se la si alza ancora un po' anche le fanciulle normali possono essere considerate delle caste principesse.
E la considerazione, nella vita di coppia, è tutto.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No no, non ti sfottevo affatto...
> Le troie, purtroppo per noi mogli, sono tutto fuorché funeste, anzi, sono parecchio allegre...
> Io non cerco né empatia né altro, perché non mi mancano attualmente.:smile:


Diletta chiedevo a Kid. :smile: Che tu non mi prendessi in giro era chiaro, almeno a me. E mai mi sarei permesso di suggerirti empatia.  :smile: Qui pro quo.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Era una battuta, per sdrammatizzare...
> ...


----------



## Eretteo (18 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, ma non solo su quelle.
> Qui dissertano su quanto sia improbabile venir abbordati da qualche saturnina lacunosa di fimosi staccate a morsi pelvici quando basta aver un veicolo semovente senza tettuccio per farsi tante fuffue frulline quanti moscerini si ritrovi fra i denti il sorridente centauro che percorra tutta la Salerno-Reggio Calabria il 24 Maggio a 160 MPH...
> Esse fanciulle sono fatte così, come le allodole nelle case di bambole.
> Se si alza l'asticella abbastanza anche le giraffe artritiche possono ballare il limbo, e se la si alza ancora un po' anche le fanciulle normali possono essere considerate delle caste principesse.
> E la considerazione, nella vita di coppia, è tutto.



C'e' sempre un sottile diletto a obnubilare un incasellamento categorizzante dietro una buffa danza zoofila.
E per fortuna la categoria e' pigra.
Meglio,tempo risparmiato.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a stare con un uomo che beve e si tromba la prima che passa?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..semplicemente perché può capitare, la perfezione non è di questo mondo.


Cosa c'entra la perfezione?


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma come si fa a stare con un uomo che beve e si tromba la prima che passa?
> ...


----------



## stellina (18 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Per me il concetto di amore di coppia richiama l'esclusività.
> Esclusività.
> Non c'è nemmeno il bisogno di specificare 'fisica'. Nel momento in cui si sottolinea un ambito, o un aspetto, già vengono a decadere le fondamenta del concetto di esclusivo, che significa che è tutto solo per me.
> Se si comincia a parzializzare - esclusività emotiva, fisica, sessuale, diurna, notturna, dei giorni pari e di quelli dispari e chi più ne ha più ne metta - ne vien fuori un mondo a pezzetti, frammentato, che svuota di senso dall'interno il concetto di coppia e di esclusività in sè per come le concepisco io.
> ...


 ti straquoto ma non posso darti un verde!!! mannaggia!!!


----------



## stellina (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che è una scelta, nessuno obbliga nessuno.
> Ed è una scelta sbagliata, è un percorso sbagliato fin dall'inizio, su questo non ci sono dubbi.
> Però capita...e allora ecco che diventa fondamentale conoscere e capire i motivi che hanno portato a questa scelta, per poi valutarli.
> Hai perfettamente ragione Sienne.
> ...


quoto! (verde simbolico)!


----------



## stellina (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti capisco bene...
> solo una cosa: dici che è distruzione di tutto quello che hai costruito e condiviso.
> *All'inizio lo pensiamo tutti, questa è la sensazione che prevale e che è devastante, ma poi, col tempo, ti rendi conto che non è così, non sempre.
> Se si è costruito qualcosa di bello e di importante, quello rimane ed è ciò che riemerge e che ti fa ripartire, anche se la coppia stessa sarà diversa da quella di prima.*
> ...


quoto


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Diletta,

non entro in merito su degli aspetti, che già altri hanno evidenziato ... 



Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, *certi comportamenti sono dovuti in parte alla nostra natura e non possiamo comunque non tenerne conto. Vorrei anch'io che non fosse così, vorrei che gli esseri umani fossero sempre retti, corretti e guidati da buoni principi morali, ma non è così.*
> Non siamo solo quello...
> ....
> 
> ...


Infatti, mi chiedo, dove porta la tua presa di posizione ...  ...

Se un uomo/donna sa, di avere questa debolezza, perché non dirlo? 
Dove sta il problema, visto, che molti hanno questo "difetto" ...
mi chiedo, quale difetto? ... 
amare il sesso anche con altre donne/uomini?
o, non accettare la propria natura e nasconderla?
o, non essere capaci, di essere sinceri? 



Diletta ha detto:


> ...e invece è proprio un difetto.
> Non sono venuti tanto bene, ma se il Signore ha voluto così ci sarà pure dietro un disegno.
> Basti pensare agli orrori commessi in tutti i tempi dalla barbarie degli uomini, e dico uomini intendendo maschi, stupri di massa durante le guerre, la storia che si ripete.
> Quando si pensa a tutto ciò si vedono solo bestie, anzi, chiamarli tali è un'offesa per gli animali.


Certo, 
ma in tutte queste barbarie, dimentichi, che spesso è la volontà di pochi!
Quanti uomini si sono "distrutti", mai più ripresi, perché venivano costretti con una pistola alla 
tempia, di violentare le donne? Quanti? ... Ci hai mai pensato? O pensi, che si divertivano?
Ecc. ecc. ecc. 



Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, questo non lo posso far leggere a mio marito, perché dopo ti fischierebbero gli orecchi.
> E non per elogiarti!!
> Cosa che invece faccio io.


Giusto, non lo puoi far leggere a tuo marito, perché lui si culla e si nasconde dietro un "mito",
che solo in pochi ci credono veramente ... ci credono quelli, che non hanno risposto a tante domande
che pone la vita ... vigliacchi ... e rinforzano la loro "virilità", deridendo altri uomini, che non la 
pensano così ... pietà ... 



Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io non ho perso del tutto il mio lato romantico, anche se ha lasciato anche spazio al realismo.
> Io mi aspetto dal mo compagno una cosa sola e su questa non transigerò mai:
> la sincerità e l'onestà
> che sono state latitanti per lungo tempo, ma che ora può ancora dimostrarmi di potermele offrire. Il nostro futuro di coppia è interamente nelle sue mani, io gli ho dato "solo" un'altra possibilità...


Di quale realismo? Quello che ti vuol far credere tuo marito? 
Perché uomini, che la pensano al contrario, ce ne sono ... anche tra coloro che tradiscono. 
Perché la domanda più difficile da rispondere è, PERCHÉ! 
E cosa di dovrebbe offrire esattamente tuo marito? sincerità e onesta? 
In che cosa esattamente? Se dice, che un uomo, non può farne a meno, non può resistere alla tentazione!
Che ti faccia la telefonata, quando ha il momento, nel quale la razionalità se ne va?
O quando arriva a casa te lo dica? 
Perché, se ha questo difetto ... non può farne a meno, e come dovrebbe arrivare adesso
a saper controllare? E perché non prima? Cosa è cambiato? ... 

Cioè, di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente? 

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> non entro in merito su degli aspetti, che già altri hanno evidenziato ...
> 
> ...


io ho capito poco anche had un certo punto non ho potuto più leggere


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io ho capito poco anche had un certo punto non ho potuto più leggere


Ciao,

appunto, c'è molta contraddizione ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> appunto, c'è molta contraddizione ...
> 
> sienne


L'uomo(maschio) per natura è violento, profittatore, guerrafondaio, stupratore e traditore. Quindi essendo difettoso per genere, se non riesce a dominare il suo difetto non possiamo negargli un'attenuante generica.
Io, se la pensassi come Diletta, preferirei dormire con un cobra. A parte il fatto di avere i piedi freddi d'inverno, sarei più serena.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *L'uomo(maschio) per natura è violento, profittatore, guerrafondaio, stupratore e traditore. Quindi essendo difettoso per genere,* se non riesce a dominare il suo difetto non possiamo negargli un'attenuante generica.
> Io, se la pensassi come Diletta, preferirei dormire con un cobra. A parte il fatto di avere i piedi freddi d'inverno, sarei più serena.


ma scusa...bisogna prima guardare se ha il marchio cee......:rotfl::rotfl:bisogna stare attenti....non vi lamentate poi...perché poi nessuno torna indietro nulla...non c'è rimborso insomma..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma scusa...bisogna prima guardare se ha il marchio cee......:rotfl::rotfl:bisogna stare attenti....non vi lamentate poi...perché poi nessuno torna indietro nulla...non c'è rimborso insomma..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se dobbiamo addentrarci nei meandri delle caratteristiche del VERO UOMO, lascio la palla a Fantastica:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra la perfezione?





viola di mare ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > farfalla ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se dobbiamo addentrarci nei meandri delle caratteristiche del VERO UOMO, lascio la palla a Fantastica:mrgreen:


il VERO UOMO tradisce?....nah chissà...scherzi a parte se parliamo di debolezze, impulsi, istinti tradimenti ecc io non farei nessun dstinguo tra uomo e donna...perché son tutte cose che appartengono in misura maggiore o minore al genere umano...per quanto rigurad la storia dell'uomo cacciatore....dilè...mi sa che gli hanno sparato..e gira voce che sia stata una donna....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'uomo(maschio) per natura è violento, profittatore, guerrafondaio, stupratore e traditore. Quindi essendo difettoso per genere, se non riesce a dominare il suo difetto non possiamo negargli un'attenuante generica.
> Io, se la pensassi come Diletta, preferirei dormire con un cobra. A parte il fatto di avere i piedi freddi d'inverno, sarei più serena.


Quoto, non posso approvarti



Diletta ha detto:


> mi sembrava così logico il concetto...
> Cosa significa?
> Che, non essendo perfetti, non sempre ci si può vantare di essere seri e corretti.
> E nessuno lo può fare, per un motivo o un altro.
> Però ci si può impegnare per esserlo al meglio delle nostre possibilità.


Quidni non essendo perfetti, qualunque "errore" deve essere giustificato
Mi sembra una buona cosa


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

sono confusa da questo 3d.


dico solo che un Uomo non ha il gene del violentatore inside.
alticcio o meno.

Uno così è solo da rinchiudere e da castrare subito. E non chimicamente. Proprio materialmente. (per me)
Detto questo capisco molto  di quello che dice Diletta, tranne la parte in cui sostiene che "gli uomini sono così".


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'uomo(maschio) per natura è violento, profittatore, guerrafondaio, stupratore e traditore. Quindi essendo difettoso per genere, se non riesce a dominare il suo difetto non possiamo negargli un'attenuante generica.
> *Io, se la pensassi come Diletta, preferirei dormire con un cobra. *A parte il fatto di avere i piedi freddi d'inverno, sarei più serena.





ma chi ti dice che il mio abbia questi elementi così altamente spregevoli?
Da quello che ho valutato il mio rientra a pieno titolo nella media, e sicuramente è anche meno peggio di molti.

E guarda che anche noi donne non siamo propriamente delle sante, solo che la nostra aggressività viene espressa diversamente e si basa soprattutto sulla crudeltà verbale.
Certo è che è molto raro che una donna faccia del male fisico ad un uomo per puro egoismo e soddisfazione.
Due universi paralleli che faticano spesso ad incontrarsi.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Minchia però Diletta.
Che brutta opinione che hai degli uomini.
Grazie a Dio non ne ho mai conosciuti così.
Traditori e/o fedeli.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma chi ti dice che il mio abbia questi elementi così altamente spregevoli?
> Da quello che ho valutato il mio rientra a pieno titolo nella media, e sicuramente è anche meno peggio di molti.
> 
> E guarda che anche noi donne non siamo propriamente delle sante, solo che la nostra aggressività viene espressa diversamente e si basa soprattutto sulla crudeltà verbale.
> ...


Quindi dato che è nella media (secondo te ovviamente) te lo fai andare bene




Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia però Diletta.
> Che brutta opinione che hai degli uomini.
> Grazie a Dio non ne ho mai conosciuti così.
> Traditori e/o fedeli.


quoto


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono confusa da questo 3d.
> 
> 
> dico solo che un Uomo non ha il gene del violentatore inside.
> ...



Forse c'è un equivoco che voglio chiarire subito.
"Gli uomini sono così" non è certo riferito ai violentatori!!
Si parlava di una situazione in cui si beve un bicchiere di troppo e l'attrazione diventa irresistibile scaldando l'atmosfera. 
L'epilogo della serata lo si conosce, ma sempre nel caso in cui entrambi siano consenzienti.   
Ma scherziamo davvero?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Forse c'è un equivoco che voglio chiarire subito.
> "Gli uomini sono così" non è certo riferito ai violentatori!!
> *Si parlava di una situazione in cui si beve un bicchiere di troppo e l'attrazione diventa irresistibile scaldando l'atmosfera*.
> L'epilogo della serata lo si conosce, ma sempre nel caso in cui entrambi siano consenzienti.
> Ma scherziamo davvero?


Io non ho parole....


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto, non posso approvarti
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non tutto è giustificabile, non fraintendere anche tu!
Il tradimento di una notte, per esempio, e dico una notte, può essere giustificato perché compreso.
Si può passare oltre, basta ragionarci su.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Forse c'è un equivoco che voglio chiarire subito.
> "Gli uomini sono così" non è certo riferito ai violentatori!!
> Si parlava di una situazione in cui si beve un bicchiere di troppo e l'attrazione diventa irresistibile scaldando l'atmosfera.
> L'epilogo della serata lo si conosce, ma sempre nel caso in cui entrambi siano consenzienti.
> Ma scherziamo davvero?


tra due persone single?


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho parole....




...ma che ho detto di così aberrante?
Ma dove vivi tu farfalla? Eppure non mi sembri appena uscita dal bozzolo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma chi ti dice *che il mio* abbia questi elementi così altamente spregevoli?
> Da quello che ho valutato il mio rientra a pieno titolo nella media, e sicuramente è anche meno peggio di molti.
> 
> E guarda che anche noi donne non siamo propriamente delle sante, solo che la nostra aggressività viene espressa diversamente e si basa soprattutto sulla crudeltà verbale.
> ...


Io parlavo dell'uomo in genere, a prescindere.Mica mi permetto di entrare nel merito di tuo marito. Se la pensassi come te sugli uomini, mi guarderei bene dal mettermi in condizioni di dormire con uno di loro a fianco. Metti che tutto assonnato gli viene da esercitare uno dei suoi difetti... 
:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'uomo(maschio) per natura è violento, profittatore, guerrafondaio, stupratore e traditore. Quindi essendo difettoso per genere, se non riesce a dominare il suo difetto non possiamo negargli un'attenuante generica.
> Io, se la pensassi come Diletta, preferirei dormire con un cobra. A parte il fatto di avere i piedi freddi d'inverno, sarei più serena.


Ciao,

giusto! anzi, giustissimo!

ho fatto un casino, seguendo i discorsi di Diletta ... 
poi qua in treno, su questo tablet, vedo solo la metà ... sry!  ...

Cioè, se l'uomo è così, allora perché gli uomini omettono questo loro l'alto?
E fanno credere un altra cosa? Cioè, di essere fedeli?
Perciò, in che cosa consiste il "difetto"? 
Nel mentire, ingannare o nella voglia di sesso con altre donne, perché sottomessi a stimoli?

Poi, segue pure un altro punto. Diletta ora da una possibilità al marito, di essere sincero e onesto. 
Ma in che cosa esattamente? Visto, che questo è la natura sua? ...
Che lo racconta a lei, quando gli capita nuovamente di aver trovato una bella donna e non ha saputo rinunciare?
O che cambi? Cioè, che rinunci a questo suo modo di essere.
E se rinuncia, perché non lo ha fatto prima? Perché ciò, includerebbe il fatto, che allora lo si può controllare!



Ecc. ecc. ecc. 

cioè, io non trovo nessun senso in tutto ciò ...  ...

cioè, non c'è mica qualcosa di male, se ad un uomo piace ciulare con altre donne. 
ma non essere codardo, e dare la responsabilità alla "natura fallita" ... perché fallito è lui!


sienne


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma chi ti dice che il mio abbia questi elementi così altamente spregevoli?
> Da quello che ho valutato il mio rientra a pieno titolo nella media, e sicuramente è anche meno peggio di molti.
> 
> E guarda che anche noi donne non siamo propriamente delle sante, solo che la nostra aggressività viene espressa diversamente e si basa soprattutto sulla crudeltà verbale.
> ...



io non ho mai pensato che il tuo rientrasse tra quelli altamente spregevoli anzi, ma allo stesso modo spero per te che tu non ti accontenti di uno che rientra nella media, perchè credo che sia proprio qsto che certe volte ci porta a cercare altrove qualcun'altro

l'esclusività e non solo fisica è proprio perchè quella persona è per te unica, non paragonabile in nessun aspetto ad un'altra... e qusto che lo rende ai tuoi e solo ai tuoi occhi esclusivo...
mmmh mi sono fatta capire?
boh vabbè però io il mio compagno lo ritengo unico e non intercambiabile con nessun altro...


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tra due persone single?




Purtroppo succede spesso anche tra sposati...
Non dovrebbe, e so che a me non succederebbe, ma se capita una volta non vedo tutta questa gravità.
Il dispiacere c'è, è logico, ma il sentimento che lega una persona all'altra è superiore a queste pochezze e deve lasciare il tempo che trova...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia però Diletta.
> Che brutta opinione che hai degli uomini.
> Grazie a Dio non ne ho mai conosciuti così.
> Traditori e/o fedeli.


Purtroppo ci sono invece. Persone che sfogano istinti bestiali, rabbia, abiezione. Poi ci sono gli altri. Sia maschi che femmine.


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Io sono stato stuprato, così per la cronaca. :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia però Diletta.
> Che brutta opinione che hai degli uomini.
> Grazie a Dio non ne ho mai conosciuti così.
> Traditori e/o fedeli.


Scusa Tebe,

ma quando ci vuole, ci vuole ...

Quoto!

sienne


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Forse c'è un equivoco che voglio chiarire subito.
> "Gli uomini sono così" non è certo riferito ai violentatori!!
> *Si parlava di una situazione in cui si beve un bicchiere di troppo e l'attrazione diventa irresistibile scaldando l'atmosfera. *
> L'epilogo della serata lo si conosce, ma sempre nel caso in cui entrambi siano consenzienti.
> Ma scherziamo davvero?


Io non credo nella fedeltà e qui lo sappiamo tutti.
Però non posso davvero pensare che in quanto uomo basta che uno si beva l'intero vigneto del Chianti e si scalda l'atmosfera e ci si zompa addosso.

Poi oh...può succedere di tutto, e sicuramente ci sono uomini che cedono di più e altri che cedono meno, ma ripeto nella mia esperienza ho trovato sia gli uni che gli altri.
E pur avendo il pannocchione gigante dentro i pantaloni, pur essendo a chilomerti e chilomerti via da casa (trasferta), pur rotolandoci sul tappeto.
Hanno detto no. A cazzo duro e con le lacrime agli occhi.
Ma. E' stato. No.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non tutto è giustificabile, non fraintendere anche tu!
> Il tradimento di una notte, per esempio, e dico una notte, può essere giustificato perché compreso.
> Si può passare oltre, basta ragionarci su.


Più ci ragione più di  un uomo che si fa guidare da quello che ha nei pantaloni tanto da trombarsi una una sera non saprei che farmene. Io non ti dico che lo lascerei ma prima che riacquista la mia stima ce ne passerebbe


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non credo nella fedeltà e qui lo sappiamo tutti.
> *Però non posso davvero pensare che in quanto uomo basta che uno si beva l'intero vigneto del Chianti e si scalda l'atmosfera e ci si zompa addosso.*
> 
> Poi oh...può succedere di tutto, e sicuramente ci sono uomini che cedono di più e altri che cedono meno, ma ripeto nella mia esperienza ho trovato sia gli uni che gli altri.
> ...


Ma infatti no nserve mica bere una bottiglia di Chianti per far venire voglia di trombare.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo succede spesso anche tra sposati...
> Non dovrebbe, e so che a me non succederebbe, ma se capita una volta non vedo tutta questa gravità.
> Il dispiacere c'è, è logico, ma il sentimento che lega una persona all'altra è superiore a queste pochezze e deve lasciare il tempo che trova...



ma tu - questa non è una domanda fatta con ironia - veramente dopo che ci hai ragionato su accetteresti che tuo marito abbia scopato con un'altra solo perchè alticcio, in una serata in discoteca, che gli è partito l'embolo porno perchè i suoi freni inibitori sono scomparsi???


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti no nserve mica bere una bottiglia di Chianti per far venire voglia di trombare.


dillo a me che sono pure astemia totale


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo succede spesso anche tra sposati...
> Non dovrebbe, e so che a me non succederebbe, ma se capita una volta non vedo tutta questa gravità.
> Il dispiacere c'è, è logico, ma il sentimento che lega una persona all'altra è superiore a queste pochezze e deve lasciare il tempo che trova...


ok Diletta, questo lo condivido. Ma a te non succederebbe perchè sei una donna, ma perchè sei Diletta. Ad un uomo, facciamo Mario, succede non perchè è maschio, ma perchè Mario ha deciso, sobrio e cosciente, che voleva farlo. Non andare a scomodare Darwin per così poco, ti prego.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma tu - questa non è una domanda fatta con ironia - veramente dopo che ci hai ragionato su accetteresti che tuo marito abbia scopato con un'altra solo perchè alticcio, in una serata in discoteca, che gli è partito l'embolo porno perchè i suoi freni inibitori sono scomparsi???



e ancora: proprio perchè sono pochezze, proprio perchè per una cosa insignificante tu metti in discussione tutto quello che d'importante abbiamo creato che io non solo non ti perdono ma ti sfanculo e pure di corsa!!!


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e ancora: proprio perchè sono pochezze, proprio perchè per una cosa insignificante tu metti in discussione tutto quello che d'importante abbiamo creato che io non solo non ti perdono ma ti sfanculo e pure di corsa!!!


Io dico solo che tutti su questo argomento hanno ragione, ma dico anche anche se tutti i traditori (anche di una volta sola) meritassero la morte, ora la terra sarebbe un luogo quasi disabitato. 

Io conosco poche persone (uomini o donne) fedeli al 100%. Perdoniamoci un attimino, suvvia.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io parlavo dell'uomo in genere, a prescindere.Mica mi permetto di entrare nel merito di tuo marito. Se la pensassi come te sugli uomini, mi guarderei bene dal mettermi in condizioni di dormire con uno di loro a fianco. Metti che tutto assonnato gli viene da esercitare uno dei suoi difetti...
> :singleeye:





viola di mare ha detto:


> io non ho mai pensato che il tuo rientrasse tra quelli altamente spregevoli anzi, ma allo stesso modo spero per te che tu non ti accontenti di uno che rientra nella media, perchè credo che sia proprio qsto che certe volte ci porta a cercare altrove qualcun'altro
> 
> l'esclusività e non solo fisica è proprio perchè quella persona è per te unica, non paragonabile in nessun aspetto ad un'altra... e qusto che lo rende ai tuoi e solo ai tuoi occhi esclusivo...
> mmmh mi sono fatta capire?
> boh vabbè però io il mio compagno lo ritengo unico e non intercambiabile con nessun altro...





viola di mare ha detto:


> ma tu - questa non è una domanda fatta con ironia - veramente dopo che ci hai ragionato su accetteresti che tuo marito abbia scopato con un'altra solo perchè alticcio, in una serata in discoteca, che gli è partito l'embolo porno perchè i suoi freni inibitori sono scomparsi???





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok Diletta, questo lo condivido. Ma a te non succederebbe perchè sei una donna, ma perchè sei Diletta. Ad un uomo, facciamo Mario, succede non perchè è maschio, ma perchè Mario ha deciso, sobrio e cosciente, che voleva farlo. Non andare a scomodare Darwin per così poco, ti prego.


 Quoto tutto


Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo succede spesso anche tra sposati...
> Non dovrebbe, e so che a me non succederebbe, ma se capita una volta non vedo tutta questa gravità.
> Il dispiacere c'è, è logico, ma il sentimento che lega una persona all'altra è superiore *a queste pochezze *e deve lasciare il tempo che trova...


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dillo a me che sono pure astemia totale


mio marito se beve un po' diventa allegro da morire ma......laggiù...si deprime...l'alcool fa lui questo effetto...


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico solo che tutti su questo argomento hanno ragione, ma dico anche anche se tutti i traditori (anche di una volta sola) meritassero la morte, ora la terra sarebbe un luogo quasi disabitato.
> 
> Io conosco poche persone (uomini o donne) fedeli al 100%. Perdoniamoci un attimino, suvvia.



Ciao,

ma certo, che perdoniamo! io l'ho fatto e sto bene. 

ma la domanda sta appunto, cosa perdoni esattamente? 

questa balla stratosferica, che l'uomo in certi momenti perde la capacità di capire e di reagire?

sienne


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico solo che tutti su questo argomento hanno ragione, ma dico anche anche se tutti i traditori (anche di una volta sola) meritassero la morte, ora la terra sarebbe un luogo quasi disabitato.
> 
> Io conosco poche persone (uomini o donne) fedeli al 100%. Perdoniamoci un attimino, suvvia.


Il perdono può esserci sono se c'è pentimento, per me una persona può perdonarsi se è pentita di quello che ha fatto, se non rinnega quello che ha fatto non c'è pentimento e non c'è neppure perdono da parte propria.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma tu - questa non è una domanda fatta con ironia - veramente dopo che ci hai ragionato su accetteresti che tuo marito abbia scopato con un'altra solo perchè alticcio, in una serata in discoteca, che gli è partito l'embolo porno perchè i suoi freni inibitori sono scomparsi???


Credo che sia proprio questo il fine del ragionamento


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che sia proprio questo il fine del ragionamento



no perchè veramente non riesco a capire... è come se puoi scegliere tra 5 kg di nutella senza ingrassare un grammo è una barretta di cioccolato di pessima qualità ingrassando...

non lo so... io per una scopata con uno alticcio in discoteca non rovino tutto quello che ho costruito proprio perchè è il nulla...


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no perchè veramente non riesco a capire... *è come se puoi scegliere tra 5 kg di nutella senza ingrassare* un grammo è una barretta di cioccolato di pessima qualità ingrassando...
> 
> non lo so... io per una scopata con uno alticcio in discoteca non rovino tutto quello che ho costruito proprio perchè è il nulla...


questo è il vero sogno proibito di tutti....


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo è il vero sogno proibito di tutti....



il mio compagno la prima volta che è venuto a casa mia in tempi non sospetti mi ha portato 5kg di nutella... un barattolone che ti ci potevi sedere!!!


ho capito di amarlo in quel momento!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il mio compagno la prima volta che è venuto a casa mia in tempi non sospetti mi ha portato 5kg di nutella... un barattolone che ti ci potevi sedere!!!
> 
> 
> ho capito di amarlo in quel momento!


non ti è venuto il sospetto che volesse ucciderti? 5kg... :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il mio compagno la prima volta che è venuto a casa mia in tempi non sospetti mi ha portato 5kg di nutella... un barattolone che ti ci potevi sedere!!!
> 
> 
> ho capito di amarlo in quel momento!


altro che diamante per sempre.....lui si che ha capito tutto...


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto



quoto tutto quello che scrivi/scriverari in questo thread parla pure a nome mio! 

madonna ho letto robe aberranti
:sbatti:


ps. giornata di merda....


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti è venuto il sospetto che volesse ucciderti? 5kg... :mrgreen:



no ma che mi volesse tutta ciccia e brufoli si!!!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> altro che diamante per sempre.....lui si che ha capito tutto...




:up::inlove:


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Il 90 % delle donne sono attratte dalla nutella come le api dal miele.

Un mistero assoluto per me.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Il 90 % delle donne sono attratte dalla nutella come le api dal miele.
> 
> Un mistero assoluto per me.


Allora sono circondato da gay :rotfl::carneval::mrgreen::up:


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Il 90 % delle donne sono attratte dalla nutella come le api dal miele.
> 
> Un mistero assoluto per me.






è perchè ce la inculcano da piccole :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Il 90 % delle donne sono attratte dalla nutella come le api dal miele.
> 
> Un mistero assoluto per me.


io preferisco fondente al 90% e un bicchierino di Talisker, se ti può dare conforto.


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Allora sono circondato da gay :rotfl::carneval::mrgreen::up:


I veri uomini, di classe, mangiano solo cioccolato fondente finissimo minimo 75%.

La nutella è la sbobba della plebe. :mrgreen:  :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io preferisco fondente al 90% e un bicchierino di Talisker, se ti può dare conforto.


Conosciamoci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Conosciamoci.


mai provato il fondente al sale della lindt?:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai provato il fondente al sale della lindt?:mrgreen:


Ora mi sto eccitando....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora mi sto eccitando....


La risposta alla prossima domanda è a beneficio di JB(Er Murena).
Ti sei tuffato in un pentolone di Viagra come Obelix?


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> I veri uomini, di classe, mangiano solo cioccolato fondente finissimo minimo 75%.
> 
> La nutella è la sbobba della plebe. :mrgreen:  :rotfl:


Ah quando si parla di classe vai dal Conte o da Monsieur Maddalena. Io sono un povero esponente del quarto stato, sono tipo da pasta e fasule :rotfl::mrgreen::up:


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ah quando si parla di classe vai dal Conte o da Monsieur Maddalena. Io sono un povero esponente del quarto stato, sono tipo da pasta e fasule :rotfl::mrgreen::up:


:mexican:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> :mexican:


E pure i fagiioli alla messicana mi piacciono assai :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora mi sto eccitando....


pure il mio stomaco e il mio palato....I love cioccolato pure gettato in terra....sciolto, caldo, freddo...con nocciole o senza, bianco o nero...extra o non...non ho pregiudizi a riguardo me lo "prendo" in tutti i modi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure il mio stomaco e il mio palato....I love cioccolato pure gettato in terra....sciolto, caldo, freddo...con nocciole o senza, bianco o nero...extra o non...non ho pregiudizi a riguardo me lo "prendo" in tutti i modi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


MISCREDENTE!!! BESTEMMIATRICE!!!

Il cioccolato è solo fondente e senza alcun ingrediente aggiuntivo a minarne la purezza!


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma tu - questa non è una domanda fatta con ironia - veramente dopo che ci hai ragionato su accetteresti che tuo marito abbia scopato con un'altra solo perchè alticcio, in una serata in discoteca, che gli è partito l'embolo porno perchè i suoi freni inibitori sono scomparsi???




Sì, perché è successo, e più di una volta anche se tanto tempo fa.
Anche in discoteca...


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, perché è successo, e più di una volta anche se tanto tempo fa.
> Anche in discoteca...


Cazzarola, io non ho fatto una roba simile nemmeno a 16 anni. In disco.... stavo sempre sui divanetti come un coglione. Ahahahahah!


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> MISCREDENTE!!! BESTEMMIATRICE!!!
> 
> Il cioccolato è solo fondente e senza alcun ingrediente aggiuntivo a minarne la purezza!



quoto approvo e sottoscrivo :up:


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto approvo e sottoscrivo :up:


Non c'erano dubbi tesoro.


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Non c'erano dubbi tesoro.


hai provato quella al 99%? ... dopo il caffè! favolosa


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> MISCREDENTE!!! BESTEMMIATRICE!!!
> 
> Il *cioccolato è solo fondente *e senza alcun ingrediente aggiuntivo a minarne la purezza!


tutto si deve provare nella vita.....io e il cioccolato siamo una...COPPIA APERTA...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> hai provato quella al 99%? ... dopo il caffè! favolosa


Certo cara. Un orgasmo per le pupille gustative.


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tutto si deve provare nella vita.....io e il cioccolato siamo una...COPPIA APERTA...:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl:


2 3 4 5 10.000 gusti sono meglio che one....non mi accontento non sono fedele a riguardo...


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> giusto! anzi, giustissimo!
> 
> ...



Chiedi perché gli uomini omettono questo loro lato?!!
Te lo devo dire io Sienne?
Perché a nessuna donna piace avere a che fare con un donnaiolo. Un conto è sospettarlo o intuirlo, ma saperlo dalla loro bocca, questo proprio no!
E un uomo lo sa bene come sa che potrebbe facilmente avere il famigerato due di picche, quindi bocca cucita e fare in modo che lei si senta la numero uno, nonché la sola.

Sulla possibilità che ho dato (l'ultima) pensavo che fosse ormai chiara la mia posizione...
Non voglio rinunce, non mi piace nemmeno la parola rinuncia, come non mi piace rimpianto.
Voglio impegno, lo stesso impegno che lui ha messo nel matrimonio e che in un certo momento è venuto meno.
E voglio sincerità nel caso in cui vacillasse nuovamente. 
Un uomo o donna che sia, sa capire quando avverte quel "non so che" interiore che potrebbe portare a commettere qualcosa di molto pericoloso, insomma a combinare un casino. 
Ci sono delle fasi più delicate e più a rischio nella vita di ciascuno di noi. E' bene saperlo senza  mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e far finta che vada sempre tutto bene.
Può non andare sempre tutto bene, ma se il dialogo è aperto e non ci sono remore di nessun tipo, se ne può tranquillamente parlare. 
In casa mia non ci sono giudici cattivi fino a che ci sarà sincerità.  
Sincerità richiesta per entrambi ovviamente.
Questo è il significato che dò io alla coppia e che sintetizzo con "nel bene e nel male".
Bisogna essere impavidi perché capisco che non sia facile, ma queste sono le regole che sono funzionali per me e per noi.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non credo nella fedeltà e qui lo sappiamo tutti.
> Però non posso davvero pensare che in quanto uomo basta che uno si beva l'intero vigneto del Chianti e si scalda l'atmosfera e ci si zompa addosso.
> 
> Poi oh...può succedere di tutto, e sicuramente ci sono uomini che cedono di più e altri che cedono meno, ma ripeto nella mia esperienza ho trovato sia gli uni che gli altri.
> ...




Ma spero Tebe che anche il mio, dopo sposato, si sia comportato come dici tu e che non abbia più ceduto.
Le occasioni ci sono state e parecchie, questo lo so, ma può aver detto di no, mentre prima penso che non sia mai successo.
A malincuore, per mantenere l'impegno preso con se stesso, ma è stato NO. 
E' altamente probabile.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico solo che tutti su questo argomento hanno ragione, ma dico anche anche se tutti i traditori (anche di una volta sola) meritassero la morte, ora la terra sarebbe un luogo quasi disabitato.
> 
> Io conosco poche persone (uomini o donne) fedeli al 100%. Perdoniamoci un attimino, suvvia.



ecco...bravo Kid!!


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no perchè veramente non riesco a capire... è come se puoi scegliere tra 5 kg di nutella senza ingrassare un grammo è una barretta di cioccolato di pessima qualità ingrassando...
> 
> *non lo so... io per una scopata con uno alticcio in discoteca non rovino tutto quello che ho costruito proprio perchè è il nulla...[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> MISCREDENTE!!! BESTEMMIATRICE!!!
> 
> Il cioccolato è solo fondente e senza alcun ingrediente aggiuntivo a minarne la purezza!



sono talmente drogata dal cioccolato extra fondente che mi sono preparata pure un liquido per la sigaretta elettronica al gusto...fondente.
Da sbavo.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> hai provato quella al 99%? ... dopo il caffè! favolosa



sto godendo al pensiero...
quel cioccolato talmente extra fondente che non si scioglie praticamente.


Mamma. Mia.


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Delita,

forse non si è capito,
quello che metto fortemente in discussione, è la tua visione del uomo. 
e a quanto pare - visto che hai risposto a Kid dicendo, 
che tuo marito riderebbe di lui - ... tuo marito giustifica tutto con ciò. 

Per tutto il resto, non posso mica dire qualcosa! 
È la vostra storia, e sta a voi gestirla, come meglio credete e potete. 

Divento, cattiva ... perché donne e uomini che si appoggiano a questa
spiegazione, contribuiscono al "male" ... mi dispiace ... 

Il mio aggressore, dopo quasi venti anni (non so che terapia ha fatto, 
o cosa lo abbia portato a scusarsi ...) mi ha spiegato, che sono solo balle!
esclusivamente balle! che impediscono al uomo di assumersi le responsabilità
e di gestire il pisello. molti non lo sanno fare, perché nessuno glie lo ha insegnato!!!
NESSUNO! soprattutto padri e madri!!! 

scusa ... ma questo argomento, mi rivolta lo stomaco ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Delita,
> 
> forse non si è capito,
> quello che metto fortemente in discussione, è la tua visione del uomo.
> ...



Quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chiedi perché gli uomini omettono questo loro lato?!!
> Te lo devo dire io Sienne?
> Perché a nessuna donna piace avere a che fare con un donnaiolo. Un conto è sospettarlo o intuirlo, ma saperlo dalla loro bocca, questo proprio no!
> E un uomo lo sa bene come sa che potrebbe facilmente avere il famigerato due di picche, quindi bocca cucita e fare in modo che lei si senta la numero uno, nonché la sola.
> ...


Diletta come sappiamo ci sono uomini e uomini no?
A sentire mia moglie che voto mi darebbe?
Lei come sai è lapidaria.
Dice: Avrei preferito al mio fianco un uomo più marito e meno amante no?
Insomma ovvio che l'uomo mato par la figa è più rischioso dal punto di vista fedeltà sessuale
che non l'uomo mato per il telecomando e divano no?

Ma quelo mato per il telecomando e divano...in genere...gli tira poco no?

E quello a cui tira poco, meno tradisce no?

Così dicasi delle donne eh?
Ci sono donne e donne...

Tanto è vero che tutti gli uomini vorrebbe la moglie putanona, ma solo con loro no?
E non è forse un po' come dire

Botte piena e moglie ubriaca? Eh?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, certi comportamenti sono dovuti in parte alla nostra natura e non possiamo comunque non tenerne conto. Vorrei anch'io che non fosse così, vorrei che gli esseri umani fossero sempre retti, corretti e guidati da buoni principi morali, ma non è così.
> Non siamo solo quello...
> 
> Quindi: so benissimo che ad un dato mio comportamento e atteggiamento corrisponderà una reazione da parte delle persone e così come l'abbigliamento che indosso.
> ...


 forse ti sei espressa male o non ho capito io. Spero.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Era una battuta, per sdrammatizzare...
> 
> Infatti, purtroppo, non ho una grande considerazione degli uomini, non più, e non credo neanche che mi ritorni in seguito, ma  questo non significa che non possa costruire un rapporto di affidabilità con loro, non tanto di piena fiducia, quella è andata quasi tutta ormai...
> 
> ...


Per me ti ha risposto H7. Le occasioni (buone o no è soggettivo) si creano e non capitano. Non capisco perché tu, sempre, attribuisci responsabilità agli uomini che non attribuisci agli uomini. Una deve pensare come si veste, se è provocante e che luoghi frequenta. Non si può in alcun modo giustificare una violenza però è vero che ognuna di noi applica norme di prudenza. Per me anche le occasioni a cui un uomo fatica a resistere si creano se lui le vuole. Come i medici non visitano da soli per evitare accuse di molestie da parte di mitomani, chi non vuole cadere in tentazione in situazione di essere tentato non ci si mette. Infatti a H7 non è mai capitato. 


Hellseven ha detto:


> Da ragazzo e da giovane uomo single questo mitico grande troiaio lo cercavo disperatamente ma non lo trovavo mai .... Anche da adulto, e benché io non sia uno particolarmente brutto o banale o noioso, ho sempre incontrato donne che prima di concedersi cercavano comunque un rapporto intellettivo di empatia, affinità, condivisione. Ma incontrato una donna che fosse troia nel senso di pronta immediatamente all'atto fisico senza alcuna remora rispetto al mio status o al suo status personale, familiare, sociale. Di sicuro esisteranno però io questo troiaio non lo vedo. Sarò cieco o fortunato. :smile:


----------



## Zod (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, certi comportamenti sono dovuti in parte alla nostra natura e non possiamo comunque non tenerne conto. Vorrei anch'io che non fosse così, vorrei che gli esseri umani fossero sempre retti, corretti e guidati da buoni principi morali, ma non è così.
> Non siamo solo quello...
> 
> Quindi: so benissimo che ad un dato mio comportamento e atteggiamento corrisponderà una reazione da parte delle persone e così come l'abbigliamento che indosso.
> ...


Facciamo un pò di contro pensiero:

- la sessualitá maschile è fortemente legata al senso della vista
- l'abbigliamento è una forma di comunicazione
- un certo tipo di abbigliamento fa apparire la donna come un oggetto sessuale
- un certo tipo di abbigliamento può essere paragonato a una forma di molestia sessuale per gli uomini, che come detto, sono sessualmente sensibili al senso della vista
- l'educazione al rispetto del prossimo e alla gestione dei propri impulsi la si impara da bambini, e la madre è anche legalmente (non so se giustamente), considerata fondamentale per il ruolo di educatrice

Detto ciò penso che:

- lo stupro non ha senso, anche ragionando cinicamente non ha senso rischiare la galera quando con poche decine di euro puoi soddisfare i tuoi istinti con una prostituta. Quindi chi stupra ha problemi comportamentali seri da punire/curare, una parafilia come la pedofilia. Lo stupro non è la soddisfazione di un istinto incontrollabile, ma bensì di una deviazione comportamentale grave
- gli uomini non sono bestie: sono artefici del bene e del male insieme alle donne, da sempre

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Facciamo un pò di contro pensiero:
> 
> - la sessualitá maschile è fortemente legata al senso della vista
> - l'abbigliamento è una forma di comunicazione
> ...


Dici il vero.
Infatti proprio nel testo di posner che cito sempre è spiegata la cosa dello stupro.
Infatti Posner è un giudice e il suo libro è nato dalla sue ricerche per dare una risposta ad un reato lo stupro.

Pare che per lo stupratore, stuprare sia il suo sistema di fare sesso, e l'unico che lo appaghi.
Non riesce a capire il reato compiuto e quel che è peggio ti dice, se me capita l'occasion lo rifaccio, perchè io sono fatto così e ho bisogno di comportarmi così.

E si chiede sul serio come curare o prevenire la cosa.

Diremo comunque che est modus in rebus.
Ho sempre notato comunque che molte donne "eccessivamente provocanti" non sono consapevoli dei meccanismi che innescano, anzi.


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

la domanda è ... cose rende effettivamente "eccessivamente provocanti"?

cioè, non è una cosa soggettiva?
la minigonna, per alcuni è provocante, per altri meno e per altri ancora può risultare persino volgare. 
ecc. ecc.

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> viola di mare ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no perchè veramente non riesco a capire... è come se puoi scegliere tra 5 kg di nutella senza ingrassare un grammo è una barretta di cioccolato di pessima qualità ingrassando...
> ...


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Conte,

solo per correttezza ...

ci sono varie tipologie degli violentatori. 
quelli, spinti da un senso di inadeguatezza fino alla rabbia o 
dal senso di potere sull'altro fino al sadismo ... ecc. 
ci sono persino quelli, che non sanno leggere i segnali trasmessi da una donna.
interpretano tutto a favore del loro volere ... ecc. 

alla base però rimane, un non aver appreso un rapporto adeguato con i propri 
bisogni, con la propria sessualità e un rapportarsi con l'altro sesso ... 

ogni tipologia ha motivi, stimoli, disturbi ecc. molto differenti. 
così, divergono anche le varie terapie ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (18 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> la domanda è ... cose rende effettivamente "eccessivamente provocanti"?
> 
> ...


Non esiste abbigliamento femminile che possa giustificare un atto di violenza maschile. Puoi essere provocante, molto provocante, ma mai eccessivamente provocante. Semmai é chi ti guarda che può essere eccessivamente stronzo.

Comunque facci caso: gli uomini guardano le donne vestite in modo sexy, e le donne pure! Però sono molto diverse le motivazioni ...

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> per nulla intendevo la scopata, non quello che avete costruito...
> proprio perchè una scopata è niente rispetto a tutto il resto perchè farlo? perchè rischiare di distruggere tutto?


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> solo per correttezza ...
> 
> ...


Non so...
NOn ho mai conosciuto in vita mia un violentatore...

Ma sempre osservato in molte donne una certa prudenza, nel frequentare certi luoghi...di sera da sole

Ma poi ho osservato che ste cose capitano nei luoghi più impensati, in pieno giorno, e da manco chi diresti...

Perchè pare che i violentatori giochino molto sull'umiliazione, la paura, la vergogna che hanno saputo appiccicare alla loro vittima no?

Non sono cose belle, comunque...
Delitti contro la persona...


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non esiste abbigliamento femminile che possa giustificare un atto di violenza maschile. Puoi essere provocante, molto provocante, ma mai eccessivamente provocante. Semmai é chi ti guarda che può essere eccessivamente stronzo.
> 
> Comunque facci caso: gli uomini guardano le donne vestite in modo sexy, e le donne pure! Però sono molto diverse le motivazioni ...
> 
> S*B


Ciao 

Quoto!!

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non esiste abbigliamento femminile che possa giustificare un atto di violenza maschile. Puoi essere provocante, molto provocante, ma mai eccessivamente provocante. Semmai é chi ti guarda che può essere eccessivamente stronzo.
> 
> Comunque facci caso: gli uomini guardano le donne vestite in modo sexy, e le donne pure! Però sono molto diverse le motivazioni ...
> 
> S*B


Un atto di violenza mai...
Ma non lo so...
Poi sai gli uomini fanno branco...

Per esempio che una si metta in un certo modo.
Poi che vada a prendere le sigarette in una trattoria dove magari fuori c'è un ampio parcheggio e la clientela sia esclusivamente di camionisti.

Che lei chieda il bagno e che attraversi la sala per andare al bagno.

Qualcosa succede sempre in quei posti.

Provare per credere!!!!

Ovvio mi raccomando, bei tacchi, gonne corte e aderenti, mi raccomando camminare mettendo un piede davanti all'altro...e magari fare begli occhioni dolci...e una strizzatina di occhio...e dire...ciao bei maschioni...

Ovvio dipende da come sei fatta, che forme hai...ecc..ecc..ecc...
E dall'età...


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un atto di violenza mai...
> Ma non lo so...
> Poi sai gli uomini fanno branco...
> 
> ...



Ciao 

mi sembra più una scena di un film ...

comunque, la donna manda dei segnali forti, se si mette a fare l'occhiolino ... 
qualcosa vuole ... forse un po' di compagnia, scherzare, flirtare ... o persino rimorchiare ... 
mah ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Il 90 % delle donne sono attratte dalla nutella come le api dal miele.
> 
> Un mistero assoluto per me.


non sono femminile allora


----------



## Zod (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un atto di violenza mai...
> Ma non lo so...
> Poi sai gli uomini fanno branco...
> 
> ...


A molte donne piace essere al centro dell'attenzione, sentirsi guardate, apprezzate, desiderate. Ne ricavano un senso di sicurezza, si sentono belle. Questo nonostante non siano minimamente interessate ad un approccio sessuale.

Questo avviene nelle culture occidentali, dove la bellezza nella donna è considerata un elemento di successo. L'uomo ricco, la donna bella. E le due cose vanno spesso di pari passo. In altre culture, considerate da noi liberticide nei confronti della donna, le cose vanno diversamente. In alcune culture la donna non deve "esibire" il suo corpo, perchè deve essere apprezzata per il suo modo di essere. Ci sono deviazioni in entrambi i modi di pensare, soprattutto quando prevale l'imposizione, diretta o indiretta.

Guardando alla nostra cultura, una donna che considera il suo aspetto fisico fondamentale alla sua realizzazione, rischia periodi di forte frustrazione, insicurezza, e senso di inadeguatezza. Mi sembra tutt'altro che libera ed emancipata.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> A molte donne piace essere al centro dell'attenzione, sentirsi guardate, apprezzate, desiderate. Ne ricavano un senso di sicurezza, si sentono belle. Questo nonostante non siano minimamente interessate ad un approccio sessuale.
> 
> Questo avviene nelle culture occidentali, dove la bellezza nella donna è considerata un elemento di successo. L'uomo ricco, la donna bella. E le due cose vanno spesso di pari passo. In altre culture, considerate da noi liberticide nei confronti della donna, le cose vanno diversamente. In alcune culture la donna non deve "esibire" il suo corpo, perchè deve essere apprezzata per il suo modo di essere. Ci sono deviazioni in entrambi i modi di pensare, soprattutto quando prevale l'imposizione, diretta o indiretta.
> 
> ...


Vero...
Perchè poi invecchia
E può mettersi come le pare...
Può liberarsi ed emanciparsi finchè le pare...
Può tentare di rimorchiare finchè le pare...
Ma è finita.

So solo che le molte donne se non vogliono innescare situazioni ambigue o incresciose 
si regolano in un certo modo, no?

Direi comunque che la sembianza esteriore è sempre associata a qualcosa di simbolico dall'occhio di chi guarda.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Delita,
> 
> forse non si è capito,
> quello che metto fortemente in discussione, è la tua visione del uomo.
> ...




Sienne, non conosco assolutamente la tua storia...
Ti dò piena ragione sul fatto che molti uomini non sanno gestirsi perché nessuno glielo ha insegnato, compito che toccava ai genitori.

Ma siamo sempre lì col discorso, anzi, se ci pensi bene, è proprio questo che va a convalidare l'idea di una indole profondamente diversa da quella di noi donne, indole e  inclinazione che vanno "aggiustate" proprio nei primi anni di vita.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ti ha risposto H7. Le occasioni (buone o no è soggettivo) si creano e non capitano. Non capisco perché tu, sempre, attribuisci responsabilità agli uomini che non attribuisci agli uomini. Una deve pensare come si veste, se è provocante e che luoghi frequenta. Non si può in alcun modo giustificare una violenza però è vero che ognuna di noi applica norme di prudenza. Per me anche le occasioni a cui un uomo fatica a resistere si creano se lui le vuole. Come i medici non visitano da soli per evitare accuse di molestie da parte di mitomani, chi non vuole cadere in tentazione in situazione di essere tentato non ci si mette. Infatti a H7 non è mai capitato.




Sì, hai ragione. Le occasioni si creano e si sfruttano se uno vuole.
Oppure si può dire che capitano se le vuoi far capitare.
E chi sa di avere quel punto debole non ci si deve mettere in situazioni tentatrici. Una lezione che mio marito ha sicuramente capito bene e che si ricorderà per lungo tempo...


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Facciamo un pò di contro pensiero:
> 
> - la sessualitá maschile è fortemente legata al senso della vista
> - l'abbigliamento è una forma di comunicazione
> ...




Hai scritto cose giuste e precise.
Anch'io so che è la madre ad avere il ruolo fondamentale nell'educazione al rispetto per gli altri, e nello specifico, verso la donna.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici il vero.
> Infatti proprio nel testo di posner che cito sempre è spiegata la cosa dello stupro.
> Infatti Posner è un giudice e il suo libro è nato dalla sue ricerche per dare una risposta ad un reato lo stupro.
> 
> ...




E allora sarebbero stupide ed ingenue, cosa che non credo.
Penso invece che noi donne siamo consapevoli, eccome, di provocare l'uomo e che se ci mostriamo in un certo modo, sia proprio fatto con quel fine.
E' un gioco, ma è rischioso, soprattutto in certi ambienti.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

In sintesi: gli uomini cedono al peccato perché provocati dalle donne e non ben educati dalle madri. Comunque la si giri la colpa è delle donne, pure quando vengono violentate perché non indossano il burqa e magari quando devono far pipì invece di farla virilmente contro un muro si ostinano a usare un bagno e qualche volta quello di un bar che attraversano a testa alta e magari guardando gli avventori.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > per nulla intendevo la scopata, non quello che avete costruito...
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> *A molte donne piace essere al centro dell'attenzione, sentirsi guardate, apprezzate, desiderate. Ne ricavano un senso di sicurezza, si sentono belle. Questo nonostante non siano minimamente interessate ad un approccio sessuale.
> *
> Questo avviene nelle culture occidentali, dove la bellezza nella donna è considerata un elemento di successo. L'uomo ricco, la donna bella. E le due cose vanno spesso di pari passo. In altre culture, considerate da noi liberticide nei confronti della donna, le cose vanno diversamente. In alcune culture la donna non deve "esibire" il suo corpo, perchè deve essere apprezzata per il suo modo di essere. Ci sono deviazioni in entrambi i modi di pensare, soprattutto quando prevale l'imposizione, diretta o indiretta.
> 
> ...


Pure a molti uomini.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi: gli uomini cedono al peccato perché provocati dalle donne e non ben educati dalle madri. Comunque la si giri la colpa è delle donne, pure quando vengono violentate perché non indossano il burqa e magari quando devono far pipì invece di farla virilmente contro un muro si ostinano a usare un bagno e qualche volta quello di un bar che attraversano a testa alta e magari guardando gli avventori.




Questo potrebbe benissimo essere un manifesto femminista, ma è un po' datato e quindi superato.
Tutto portato all'eccesso e tutto molto demagogico.  
E qui mi fermo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo potrebbe benissimo essere un manifesto femminista, ma è un po' datato e quindi superato.
> Tutto portato all'eccesso e tutto molto demagogico.
> E qui mi fermo.


Ho scritto quel che è stato scritto qui in questo 3d. Femminista non è una parolaccia (se vuoi dirmelo ti ringrazio e se aggiungi comunista son ancor più contenta:up, datate sono certe affermazioni che vorrebbero che la donna la piasa, la tasa, la staga a ca' (mi scuso per gli errori) mentre l'uomo cacciatore può andare in giro e quelle che si fan cacciare son tutte troie. Da cosa sarebbe superata l'idea di pretendere una parità di valutazione dei comportamenti di uomini e donne? La demagogia poi non mi pare c'entri proprio nulla.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Ho appena finito di leggere tanta di quella merda in sta discussione che la metà basterebbe...
Certo che di teste di minchia c'è pieno il mondo, ma trovarne una concentrazione del genere è na roba da nausea.

Chi considera normali certe bestialità è anche peggio di chi si arrampica sugli specchi per giustificarle, perchè gli uni se li mettono in casa e nel letto, invece gli altri si fanno le budella d'oro difendendoli in tribunale.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di leggere tanta di quella merda in sta discussione che la metà basterebbe...
> Certo che di teste di minchia c'è pieno il mondo, ma trovarne una concentrazione del genere è na roba da nausea.
> 
> Chi considera normali certe bestialità è anche peggio di chi si arrampica sugli specchi per giustificarle, perchè gli uni se li mettono in casa e nel letto, invece gli altri si fanno le budella d'oro difendendoli in tribunale.


Tu cogli il sottile profumo che permea l'aere in occasione della piena quotidiana della cloaca maxuma.
E non e' ancora finita!!!
Aspetta che festeggino per la prossima elezione di altra merda


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di leggere tanta di quella merda in sta discussione che la metà basterebbe...
> Certo che di teste di minchia c'è pieno il mondo, ma trovarne una concentrazione del genere è na roba da nausea.
> 
> Chi considera normali certe bestialità è anche peggio di chi si arrampica sugli specchi per giustificarle, perchè gli uni se li mettono in casa e nel letto, invece gli altri si fanno le budella d'oro difendendoli in tribunale.


Minchia. Si è incazzato pure Rabarbaro. Grazie :smile:


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto quel che è stato scritto qui in questo 3d. Femminista non è una parolaccia (se vuoi dirmelo ti ringrazio e se aggiungi comunista son ancor più contenta:up, datate sono certe affermazioni che vorrebbero che la donna la piasa, la tasa, la staga a ca' (mi scuso per gli errori) mentre l'uomo cacciatore può andare in giro e quelle che si fan cacciare son tutte troie. Da cosa sarebbe superata l'idea di pretendere una parità di valutazione dei comportamenti di uomini e donne? La demagogia poi non mi pare c'entri proprio nulla.





Ma, ti dirò, gli estremismi mi fanno sempre un po' paura...
Va bene il femminismo che ha dato pari dignità alla donna, diritto sacrosanto, ma qui si va all'eccesso trascurando con l'idealismo quella che è la situazione oggettiva che resterà invariata perché le differenze biologiche e strutturali che ci sono fra gli uomini e le donne resteranno tali e bisognerà sempre tenerne conto.

Siamo diversi e restermo diversi, ma questo non c'entra nulla con la parità.

Allora col tuo ragionamento andiamo tutte fuori con la minigonna ascellare o pantaloni tipo tuta di Diabolik e relative mutande infilate tutte nel culo (mi raccomando, se non fanno vedere le forme che ce le mettiamo a fare?) e rincasiamo la sera a buio così...perché, in nome della libertà, io mi metto quello che mi pare e soprattutto perché mi piace un sacco farmi osservare dagli uomini e intravvedere il loro sguardo malizioso, anzi, da vero porco, su di me.

Sei sicura che in questo caso non ci sia proprio nessuna, ma nessuna responsabilità da parte nostra, come donne?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di leggere tanta di quella merda in sta discussione che la metà basterebbe...
> Certo che di teste di minchia c'è pieno il mondo, ma trovarne una concentrazione del genere è na roba da nausea.
> 
> Chi considera normali certe bestialità è anche peggio di chi si arrampica sugli specchi per giustificarle, perchè gli uni se li mettono in casa e nel letto, invece gli altri si fanno le budella d'oro difendendoli in tribunale.


VErde mio


----------



## Annuccia (19 Aprile 2013)

rinuncio, non leggo....


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di leggere tanta di quella merda in sta discussione che la metà basterebbe...
> Certo che di teste di minchia c'è pieno il mondo, ma trovarne una concentrazione del genere è na roba da nausea.
> 
> Chi considera normali certe bestialità è anche peggio di chi si arrampica sugli specchi per giustificarle, perchè gli uni se li mettono in casa e nel letto, invece gli altri si fanno le budella d'oro difendendoli in tribunale.


verde! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> rinuncio, non leggo....


Idem


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, ti dirò, gli estremismi mi fanno sempre un po' paura...
> Va bene il femminismo che ha dato pari dignità alla donna, diritto sacrosanto, ma qui si va all'eccesso trascurando con l'idealismo quella che è la situazione oggettiva che resterà invariata perché le differenze biologiche e strutturali che ci sono fra gli uomini e le donne resteranno tali e bisognerà sempre tenerne conto.
> 
> Siamo diversi e restermo diversi, ma questo non c'entra nulla con la parità.
> ...



:sbatti:

non ce la faccio


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> verde! :up:


secondo me diletta è stata un po' fraintesa comunque


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> secondo me diletta è stata un po' fraintesa comunque


:unhappy: io non credo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy: io non credo


io credo che occorra ragionare sul concetto di responsabilità, che forse diletta ha espresso in maniera impropria. non ho l'impressione che voglia ascrivere alle donne la 'colpa' delle conseguenze di cui parla, ma semplicemente che un certo tipo di atteggiamento, date le tare di alcuni uomini, può avere conseguenze negative.

Esempio, se vado in giro con orologione a Sao Paulo, sicuramente me lo rubano e magari mi tagliano anche la mano. Sono 'responabile' nel senso che corro dei rischi, ma ovviamente non ho 'colpe'.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> secondo me diletta è stata un po' fraintesa comunque


secondo me ...anche ...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io credo che occorra ragionare sul concetto di responsabilità, che forse diletta ha espresso in maniera impropria. non ho l'impressione che voglia ascrivere alle donne la 'colpa' delle conseguenze di cui parla, ma semplicemente che un certo tipo di atteggiamento, date le tare di alcuni uomini, può avere conseguenze negative.
> 
> *Esempio, se vado in giro con orologione a Sao Paulo, sicuramente me lo rubano e magari mi tagliano anche la mano. Sono 'responabile' nel senso che corro dei rischi, ma ovviamente non ho 'colpe'*.


quoto
pensavo la stessa cosa...


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, ti dirò, gli estremismi mi fanno sempre un po' paura...
> Va bene il femminismo che ha dato pari dignità alla donna, diritto sacrosanto, ma qui si va all'eccesso trascurando con l'idealismo quella che è la situazione oggettiva che resterà invariata perché le differenze biologiche e strutturali che ci sono fra gli uomini e le donne resteranno tali e bisognerà sempre tenerne conto.
> 
> Siamo diversi e restermo diversi, ma questo non c'entra nulla con la parità.
> ...


Io non ci vedo scritto bestemmie onestamente in questo post.

Le bestie rimarranno sempre bestie e fin qui nulla da dire.

 Certo, è pur sempre meglio se non ti vesti di rosso passando davanti ad un toro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu cogli il sottile profumo che permea l'aere in occasione della piena quotidiana della cloaca maxuma.


Certo che la discussione deve aver stranamente accalorato gli animi: non sono mai stato mitragliato di cotante approvazioni e disapprovazioni in egual numero ed in tempo così ridotto.
Evidentemente i maschi, alla cui categoria appartengo per diritto di nascita, vanno tutelati nella loro onorabilità anche da sé stessi quando non si dosonorano onorevolmente...
So che probabilmente non capirai, ma conto sulla tua solidarietà maschile!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non ci vedo scritto bestemmie onestamente in questo post.
> 
> Le bestie rimarranno sempre bestie e fin qui nulla da dire.
> 
> Certo, è pur sempre meglio se non ti vesti di rosso passando davanti ad un toro.


Sembrava anche a me questo il concetto. E' chiaro, e mi pare che diletta lo abbia scritto espressamente, che le bestie vanno limitate, punite, addomesticate etc. Ma ci sono


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo che la discussione deve aver stranamente accalorato gli animi: non sono mai stato mitragliato di cotante approvazioni e disapprovazioni in egual numero ed in tempo così ridotto.
> Evidentemente i maschi, alla cui categoria appartengo per diritto di nascita, vanno tutelati nella loro onorabilità anche da sé stessi quando non si dosonorano onorevolmente...
> So che probabilmente non capirai, ma conto sulla tua solidarietà maschile!


oppure alcuni non apprezzano le ingiurie...


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora sarebbero stupide ed ingenue, cosa che non credo.
> Penso invece che noi donne* siamo consapevoli, eccome, di provocare l'uomo *e che se ci mostriamo in un certo modo, sia proprio fatto con quel fine.
> E' un gioco, ma è rischioso, soprattutto in certi ambienti.


ma parli di provocare uno stupro?????
forse ho capito male


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> Sembrava anche a me questo il concetto. E' chiaro, e mi pare che diletta lo abbia scritto espressamente, che le bestie vanno limitate, punite, addomesticate etc. Ma ci sono


Infatti... non capisco.

Voglio dire, in estate vedendo passare belle ragazze e donne seminude (perchè la realtà è questa), mi altero io che sono un pezzo di pane. Non oso immaginare come possa reagire uno di sti decerebrati.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> oppure alcuni non apprezzano le ingiurie...


Un vero uomo non può non apprezzare le ingiurie ben fatte!


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma parli di provocare uno stupro?????
> forse ho capito male


No sta solo dicendo che si rischia di sedurre la persona sbagliata, visto che ce ne sono tante in giro.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo che la discussione deve aver stranamente accalorato gli animi: non sono mai stato mitragliato di cotante approvazioni e disapprovazioni in egual numero ed in tempo così ridotto.
> Evidentemente i maschi, alla cui categoria appartengo per diritto di nascita, vanno tutelati nella loro onorabilità anche da sé stessi quando non si dosonorano onorevolmente...
> So che probabilmente non capirai, ma conto sulla tua solidarietà maschile!



Mi piace quando sali sul pietrone in mezzo alla prateria in scozia,e mentre il freddo vento del nord scuote la lunga chioma bianca ed il barbone coi campanellini sulle punte,spieghi alle nutrie in amore come sia possibile lenire la fastidiosa infezione alle vie urinarie femminili assumendo del mirtillo nero.
Ma non per questo dovrei precipitarti giu' dalla scogliera,disdegnando l'eccesso di ottimismo di un romantico suonatore di cornamusa che assapora la visione dell'oceano.
Una solidale pacca sulla spalla e' il minimo.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Un vero uomo non può non apprezzare le ingiurie ben fatte!


dici? ne dubito fortemente, me se lo dice una capra dev'essere vero


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Una solidale pacca sulla spalla e' il minimo.


"Divide et impera" dicevano i romani delle loro province.
E loro prosperanono per secoli.
Sostituisci maschi a romani e donne a province e ti renderai conto che non ha ancuna utilità che uomini si mettano contro altri uomini quando si vive nell'abundanza.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> Sembrava anche a me questo il concetto. E' chiaro, e mi pare che diletta lo abbia scritto espressamente, che le bestie vanno limitate, punite, addomesticate etc. Ma ci sono


Il discorso per Diletta è un po' diverso, però. Lei pensa effettivamente che l'uomo sia cacciatore e blablabla.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dici? ne dubito fortemente, me se lo dice una capra dev'essere vero


Vedi che hai colto!


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso per Diletta è un po' diverso, però. *Lei pensa effettivamente che l'uomo sia cacciatore* e blablabla.


Ma viviamo tutti sullo stesso pianeta, vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io credo che occorra ragionare sul concetto di responsabilità, che forse diletta ha espresso in maniera impropria. non ho l'impressione che voglia ascrivere alle donne la 'colpa' delle conseguenze di cui parla, ma semplicemente che un certo tipo di atteggiamento, date le tare di alcuni uomini, può avere conseguenze negative.
> 
> Esempio, se vado in giro con orologione a Sao Paulo, sicuramente me lo rubano e magari mi tagliano anche la mano. Sono 'responabile' nel senso che corro dei rischi, ma ovviamente non ho 'colpe'.


NO. Non sei responsabile. E tu lo dovresti ben sapere:singleeye:. Corri un rischio SE sai che sei in una zona frequentata da malviventi SE non sei nelle condizioni di difenderti. Ma io corro un rischio ogni volta che cammino: potrei inciampare nei miei stessi piedi, cadere per terra e spaccarmi il cranio. Corro un rischio attraversando una strada, mettendomi alla guida di un'auto, facendo la doccia, facendo le pulizie di casa. Hai idea di quanti incidenti domestici ci siano? Cosa facciamo, non accendiamo più un fornello? Io sono riuscita a salvarmi da due aggressioni. Aggressioni FISICHE, non molestie. Ho reagito e l'ho scampata. Ma porca puttana mi sono incazzata come una bestia quando, la prima volta, un genio mi ha fatto osservare che, se tornavo a casa la sera al buio da sola, dovevo aspettarmelo. E non era neppure notte fonda, tra l'altro. E non ero neppure vestita in modo provocante, tra l'altro.
La verità è questa: ci sono BESTIE che cercano una vittima, ti puntano, per qualche motivo hanno deciso che sei tu la vittima, e ti aggrediscono. E come sei vestita è solo una delle variabili in gioco.
Perchè puoi pure girare nuda, ma un UOMO non ti violenterebbe MAI. E questo non ha neppure nulla a che vedere con il furto o gli scippi, che hanno una motivazione che trascende la persona ed il genere.
Il resto sono cazzate, secondo me.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma viviamo tutti sullo stesso pianeta, vero?


Purtroppo.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso per Diletta è un po' diverso, però. Lei pensa effettivamente che l'uomo sia cacciatore e blablabla.


un conto è pensare che l'uomo sia cacciatore (cosa che non credo darebbe luogo a reazioni dure, magari qualcuno non lo condivide, ma di certo è un'idea sulla quale si puo' discutere), un conto è pensare che l'uomo strupra per 'colpa' o anche per colpa della donna. E' su questo secondo concetto che molti si sono risentiti, e sul quale credo che sia stata fraintesa


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> "Divide et impera" dicevano i romani delle loro province.
> E loro prosperanono per secoli.
> Sostituisci maschi a romani e donne a province e ti renderai conto che non ha ancuna utilità che uomini si mettano contro altri uomini quando si vive nell'abundanza.


Il tuo fine ragionamento coglie in pieno il nocciolo della questione;e se per raggiungere il fine bisogna convertire 3 pitecantropi su 4 in petrolio,usando come catalizzatore di reazione una chiappa ammaccata di bue,ancora meglio!
Viva l'abbondanza.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> un conto è pensare che l'uomo sia cacciatore (cosa che non credo darebbe luogo a reazioni dure, magari qualcuno non lo condivide, ma di certo è un'idea sulla quale si puo' discutere), un conto è pensare che l'uomo strupra per 'colpa' o anche per colpa della donna. E' su questo secondo concetto che molti si sono risentiti, e sul quale credo che sia stata fraintesa


Nel blablabla che ti dicevo è compresa l'asserzione che se l'uomo tradisce è colpa, tra l'altro, della donna che provoca e, magari, del troppo bere.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Non sei responsabile. E tu lo dovresti ben sapere:singleeye:. Corri un rischio SE sai che sei in una zona frequentata da malviventi SE non sei nelle condizioni di difenderti. Ma io corro un rischio ogni volta che cammino: potrei inciampare nei miei stessi piedi, cadere per terra e spaccarmi il cranio. Corro un rischio attraversando una strada, mettendomi alla guida di un'auto, facendo la doccia, facendo le pulizie di casa. Hai idea di quanti incidenti domestici ci siano? Cosa facciamo, non accendiamo più un fornello? Io sono riuscita a salvarmi da due aggressioni. Aggressioni FISICHE, non molestie. Ho reagito e l'ho scampata. Ma porca puttana mi sono incazzata come una bestia quando, la prima volta, un genio mi ha fatto osservare che, se tornavo a casa la sera al buio da sola, dovevo aspettarmelo. E non era neppure notte fonda, tra l'altro. E non ero neppure vestita in modo provocante, tra l'altro.
> La verità è questa: ci sono BESTIE che cercano una vittima, ti puntano, per qualche motivo hanno deciso che sei tu la vittima, e ti aggrediscono. E come sei vestita è solo una delle variabili in gioco.
> Perchè puoi pure girare nuda, ma un UOMO non ti violenterebbe MAI. E questo non ha neppure nulla a che vedere con il furto o gli scippi, che hanno una motivazione che trascende la persona ed il genere.
> Il resto sono cazzate, secondo me.


se ne puo' discutere, non sono entrato nel merito, dicevo solo che non credo diletta volesse attribuire alle donne la responsabilità ('colpa') del comportamento degli uomini. Tutto qui. Poi, può darsi pure che tu abbia ragione e che le bestie fanno quel che fanno a prescindere dal comportamento delle donne.

PS cos'è che dovrei ben sapere?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel blablabla che ti dicevo è compresa l'asserzione che se l'uomo tradisce è colpa, tra l'altro, della donna che provoca e, magari, del troppo bere.


è sul concetto di colpa che volevo ragionare meglio, proprio perché, per rafforzare le sue tesi, si è lanciata sullo stupro e stento a credere che possa davvero ritenere che vi sia co-colpa della donna nelle violenze subite


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> un conto è pensare che l'uomo sia cacciatore (cosa che non credo darebbe luogo a reazioni dure, magari qualcuno non lo condivide, ma di certo è un'idea sulla quale si puo' discutere), un conto è pensare che l'uomo strupra per 'colpa' o anche per colpa della donna. E' su questo secondo concetto che molti si sono risentiti, e sul quale credo che sia stata fraintesa


se si parte dal concetto che l'uomo segua le indicazioni del suo pisello in genere, perchè è GENETICAMENTE predisposto e DIFETTOSO, capisci anche tu che ne derivi che GENETICAMENTE in tutte le circostanze sia solo parzialmente responsabile delle sue azioni. E' questa l'enorme bestialità che cercavo di confutare.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se si parte dal concetto che l'uomo segua le indicazioni del suo pisello in genere, perchè è GENETICAMENTE predisposto e DIFETTOSO, capisci anche tu che ne derivi che GENETICAMENTE in tutte le circostanze sia solo parzialmente responsabile delle sue azioni. E' questa l'enorme bestialità che cercavo di confutare.


Dalla quale deriva il famoso termine "testa di cazzo"?


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Non sei responsabile. E tu lo dovresti ben sapere:singleeye:. Corri un rischio SE sai che sei in una zona frequentata da malviventi SE non sei nelle condizioni di difenderti. Ma io corro un rischio ogni volta che cammino: potrei inciampare nei miei stessi piedi, cadere per terra e spaccarmi il cranio. Corro un rischio attraversando una strada, mettendomi alla guida di un'auto, facendo la doccia, facendo le pulizie di casa. Hai idea di quanti incidenti domestici ci siano? Cosa facciamo, non accendiamo più un fornello? Io sono riuscita a salvarmi da due aggressioni. Aggressioni FISICHE, non molestie. Ho reagito e l'ho scampata. Ma porca puttana mi sono incazzata come una bestia quando, la prima volta, un genio mi ha fatto osservare che, se tornavo a casa la sera al buio da sola, dovevo aspettarmelo. E non era neppure notte fonda, tra l'altro. E non ero neppure vestita in modo provocante, tra l'altro.
> La verità è questa: ci sono BESTIE che cercano una vittima, ti puntano, per qualche motivo hanno deciso che sei tu la vittima, e ti aggrediscono. E come sei vestita è solo una delle variabili in gioco.
> Perchè puoi pure girare nuda, ma un UOMO non ti violenterebbe MAI. E questo non ha neppure nulla a che vedere con il furto o gli scippi, che hanno una motivazione che trascende la persona ed il genere.
> Il resto sono cazzate, secondo me.


:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Viva l'abbondanza.


Vedi però che certa genta non capisce che perchè tutti riescano a trovare legittimo sfogo alle proprie voglie deve essere presente sul mercato sia una vasta gamma di merci differenti sia commercianti ad un vario grado di disperazione che siano disposti anche a regalarne a clienti davvero in bolletta...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se si parte dal concetto che l'uomo segua le indicazioni del suo pisello in genere, perchè è GENETICAMENTE predisposto e DIFETTOSO, capisci anche tu che ne derivi che GENETICAMENTE in tutte le circostanze sia solo parzialmente responsabile delle sue azioni. E' questa l'enorme bestialità che cercavo di confutare.


credo che il secondo passaggio sia forzato. Se io tendo all'omicidio, per ragioni genetiche, ciò non mi priva della responsabilità ('colpa') delle mie azioni. Posso sbagliare, ma non avevo l'impressione che diletta parlasse di 'colpe', ma di azione-reazione


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> è sul concetto di colpa che volevo ragionare meglio, proprio perché, per rafforzare le sue tesi, si è lanciata sullo stupro e stento a credere che possa davvero ritenere che vi sia co-colpa della donna nelle violenze subite


Credici credici.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi però che certa genta non capisce che perchè tutti riescano a trovare legittimo sfogo alle proprie voglie deve essere presente sul mercato sia una vasta gamma di merci differenti sia commercianti ad un vario grado di disperazione che siano disposti anche a regalarne a clienti davvero in bolletta...



Ma infatti io propugno da eoni la restaurazione del libero mercato con prezzi calmieratissimi,alla stregua di quanto regolamentato una ventina di centurie fa da Augusto.
Basterebbe avere l'umilta' di copiare.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Basterebbe avere l'umilta' di copiare.


Lo dici solo per spirito di soliedarietà di genere oppure è il tuo pene che ti sta dettando il testo dei post?

Nel primo caso, concordo, nel secondo, il mio pene mi intima di scrivere "a maggior ragione"...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> credo che il secondo passaggio sia forzato. Se io tendo all'omicidio, per ragioni genetiche, ciò non mi priva della responsabilità ('colpa') delle mie azioni. Posso sbagliare, ma non avevo l'impressione che diletta parlasse di 'colpe', ma di azione-reazione


Se si fa passare che le azioni di un individuo sono dovute ad aspetti connaturati al SUO essere... ne possiamo parlare. Ma se si fa un distinguo di genere, asserendo che gli uomini siano 'difettosi' per giustificare i comportamenti di un singolo individuo, io non ce la posso fare, spiacente.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se si fa passare che le azioni di un individuo sono dovute ad aspetti connaturati al SUO essere... ne possiamo parlare. Ma se si fa un distinguo di genere, asserendo che gli uomini siano 'difettosi' per giustificare i comportamenti di un singolo individuo, io non ce la posso fare, spiacente.


nemmeno io!


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lo dici solo per spirito di soliedarietà di genere oppure è il tuo pene che ti sta dettando il testo dei post?
> 
> Nel primo caso, concordo, nel secondo, il mio pene mi intima di scrivere "a maggior ragione"...


Il bivio a cui mi accompagni non e' esente da una certa dose di indecisa irrequietezza.
Prendo la biforcazione stradale come se fossero due cosce,e quindi tiro dritto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Dalla quale deriva il famoso termine "testa di cazzo"?


Eccerto. OT/Tu non hai risposto alla mia domanda di ieri però, adesso che mi viene in mente /OT


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2013)

La presente solo per rammentarvi che siamo kilometricamente OT in questo thread.

Grazie

Cordiali saluti


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eccerto. OT/Tu non hai risposto alla mia domanda di ieri però, adesso che mi viene in mente /OT


Scusami... rammentamela.

Grazie


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se si fa passare che le azioni di un individuo sono dovute ad aspetti connaturati al SUO essere... ne possiamo parlare. Ma se si fa un distinguo di genere, asserendo che gli uomini siano 'difettosi' per giustificare i comportamenti di un singolo individuo, io non ce la posso fare, spiacente.


non ho tempo di rileggere e se sbaglio chiedo venia, ma mi sembra che il suo punto fosse che occorre accettare alcune caratteristiche per anticiparle.  Se sai che, esponendoti ad una figa dopo un bicchiere di troppo, non ti sai trattenere, non devi esporti alla figa mentre hai bevuto. Se lo fai, ovviamente cedi. Dunque la'colpa' dell'uomo sta a monte, quando ti esponi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lo dici solo per spirito di soliedarietà di genere oppure è il tuo pene che ti sta dettando il testo dei post?
> 
> Nel primo caso, concordo, nel secondo, il mio pene mi intima di scrivere "a maggior ragione"...


Intima? non si limita a suggerire? allora è grave, Rabby


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non ho tempo di rileggere e se sbaglio chiedo venia, ma mi sembra che il suo punto fosse che occorre accettare alcune caratteristiche per anticiparle. Se sai che, esponendoti ad una figa dopo un bicchiere di troppo, non ti sai trattenere, non devi esporti alla figa mentre hai bevuto. Se lo fai, ovviamente cedi. Dunque la'colpa' dell'uomo sta a monte, quando ti esponi.


ma dove quel 'tu' sta per 'specifico individuo' a me sta bene; se quel 'tu' diventa 'tutto il genere maschile umano', mi pare una str... sciocchezza.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dove quel 'tu' sta per 'specifico individuo' a me sta bene; se quel 'tu' diventa 'tutto il genere maschile umano', mi pare una str... sciocchezza.


stronzata...si dice stronzata...usiamo i termini giusti


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il bivio a cui mi accompagni non e' esente da una certa dose di indecisa irrequietezza.
> Prendo la biforcazione stradale come se fossero due cosce,e quindi tiro dritto.


Sei un maschilista sciovinista!
Proprio per questo tutte le donne con lo spirito da crocerossina-frankenstein cercheranno di curarti sostituendoti gli organi sbagliati tirati fuori da chissà quale cimitero di primati mentre riseppelliranno con i brandelli di carne umana avanzati dal tuo peregrinare notturno a sbranare vergini.
Mica è colpa tua del resto.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso per Diletta è un po' diverso, però. Lei pensa effettivamente che l'uomo sia cacciatore e blablabla.


:up:


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel blablabla che ti dicevo è compresa l'asserzione che se l'uomo tradisce è colpa, tra l'altro, della donna che provoca e, magari, del troppo bere.


Perchè questo mondo è pieno di troiette (cit) che aprono le gambe e un uomo come fa a dire di no? (cit)



Highlander ha detto:


> è sul concetto di colpa che volevo ragionare meglio, proprio perché, *per rafforzare le sue tesi*, si è lanciata sullo stupro e stento a credere che possa davvero ritenere che vi sia co-colpa della donna nelle violenze subite


Ecco appunto
Sicuramente non sta giustificando lo stupro. Ma per avvalorare la tesi che l'aiuta a tenere in piedi tutta la sua storia è scivolata in un terreno minato



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se si parte dal concetto che l'uomo segua le indicazioni del suo pisello in genere, perchè è GENETICAMENTE predisposto e DIFETTOSO, capisci anche tu che ne derivi che GENETICAMENTE in tutte le circostanze sia solo parzialmente responsabile delle sue azioni. E' questa l'enorme bestialità che cercavo di confutare.


:up:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dove quel 'tu' sta per 'specifico individuo' a me sta bene; se quel 'tu' diventa 'tutto il genere maschile umano', mi pare una str... sciocchezza.



concordo sul non tutto il genere maschile umano, anche se, come ho già scritto varei volte, io credo che di ometti col cazzo dominante ve ne siano parecchi, ma vabbe'


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dove quel 'tu' sta per 'specifico individuo' a me sta bene; se quel 'tu' diventa 'tutto il genere maschile umano', mi pare una str... sciocchezza.





Simy ha detto:


> stronzata...si dice stronzata...usiamo i termini giusti


Quoto


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intima? non si limita a suggerire? allora è grave, Rabby


Egli è un pene maschile, non è colpa sua: è fatto così.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> concordo sul non tutto il genere maschile umano, anche se, come ho già scritto varei volte, io credo che di ometti col cazzo dominante ve ne siano parecchi, ma vabbe'


si, ma la "colpa" in questo non è delle donne....


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sei un maschilista sciovinista!
> Proprio per questo tutte le donne con lo spirito da crocerossina-frankenstein cercheranno di curarti sostituendoti gli organi sbagliati tirati fuori da chissà quale cimitero di primati mentre riseppelliranno con i brandelli di carne umana avanzati dal tuo peregrinare notturno a sbranare vergini.
> Mica è colpa tua del resto.


Insomma,se consumi tutti i complimenti per me non ne restan piu' da buttare sul popolo anelante,alla stregua del mitico marchese.
E con questo non voglio certo imbufalire l'altra meta' del cielo rimembrando le necessarie marchese.
Ma questo e' un altro titolo e dubito ci siano riferimenti araldici,lo vedo piu' come una questione di genere,ed essendo un bieco sciovinista me ne tirerei fuori,potendo.
Quanto al miglioramento del setup  ricorrendo anche a discutibili incroci di apparati e pezzi di dubbia provenienza,ne sono un convinto sostenitore praticante.
Dire fautore mi pareva troppo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Egli è un pene maschile, non è colpa sua: è fatto così.


:rotfl:corretto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> stronzata...si dice stronzata...usiamo i termini giusti


hai ragione pure tu


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai ragione pure tu


e vabbè...ce l'ho pure in firma!


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quanto al miglioramento del setup  ricorrendo anche a discutibili incroci di apparati e pezzi di dubbia provenienza,ne sono un convinto sostenitore praticante.
> Dire fautore mi pareva troppo.


Però anch'io apprezzo chi ha atteggiamento da madre anche verso le birbonate del marito dalla patta friabile oltrechè verso quelle del figlio cresciuto nell'abbondanza di regali e nella miseria più assoluta di sculacciate!
Esse fanno perpetuare la specie anche dei più facilmente accalorabili che, poverini, devono pur lasciar traccia anche nella storia moderna.
Ho comunque pietà per le vestali che non hanno paura e necessaria cautela nei vicoli bui e nelle disastrate periferie.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Però anch'io apprezzo chi ha atteggiamento da madre anche verso le birbonate del marito dalla patta friabile oltrechè verso quelle del figlio cresciuto nell'abbondanza di regali e nella miseria più assoluta di sculacciate!
> Esse fanno perpetuare la specie anche dei più facilmente accalorabili che, poverini, devono pur lasciar traccia anche nella storia moderna.
> Ho comunque pietà per le vestali che non hanno paura e necessaria cautela nei vicoli bui e nelle disastrate periferie.


Ma e' giusto cosi',i cromosomi che devono passare alla perpetuazione del genere homo non sono quelli di Leonardo o Pico,bisogna che l'unica discendenza sia quella di imbecilli,viziati,puttanieri e viziosi.
Potresti farmi notare che un imbecille e' stato tirato su cosi' dalla madre ed un puttaniere non si becca padellate in testa dalla moglie,ma sai che non mi faro' coinvolgere in battibecchi che implichino un coinvolgimento femminile nella decadenza spirituale maschile.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma e' giusto cosi',i cromosomi che devono passare alla perpetuazione del genere homo non sono quelli di Leonardo o Pico...


Essi si dilettavano a spargere il seme dove certo non poteva attecchire...

De gustibus...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma la "colpa" in questo non è delle donne....


assolutamente no. nessuna 'colpa', semmai qualche merito...-)


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Essi si dilettavano a spargere il seme dove certo non poteva attecchire...
> 
> De gustibus...


Per dirla col Magnifico, 
"Il culo e' per la gente colta,
per il villan fottuto c'e' la potta"


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente no. nessuna 'colpa', semmai qualche merito...-)


:sbatti:

cappuccino :inlove:


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per dirla col Magnifico,
> "Il culo e' per la gente colta,
> per il villan fottuto c'e' la potta"


Da liberale ultradirigista che crede che un reazionario migliorismo sia la via più dorotea verso il massimalismo lassita, sostengo che nella propria dimora e col consenziente ognuno può far quel che più gli garba.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Da liberale ultradirigista che crede che un reazionario migliorismo sia la via più dorotea verso il massimalismo lassita, sostengo che nella propria dimora e col consenziente ognuno può far quel che più gli garba.


Parole forti al cospetto di cuori deboli.
A forza di legger nobili discettazioni,mi rimembro di lunghe cavallone lanciate in corsa lungo arenili tropicali,in un nostalgico tramonto di qualche decina di anni fa....


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, hai ragione. Le occasioni si creano e si sfruttano se uno vuole.
> Oppure si può dire che capitano se le vuoi far capitare.
> E chi sa di avere quel punto debole non ci si deve mettere in situazioni tentatrici. Una lezione che mio marito ha sicuramente capito bene e che si ricorderà per lungo tempo...


Mah quelle che ho cercato di creare sono sempre stati fiaschi colossali...

Quelle capitate...con estrema naturalezza...
Mi hanno sempre trovato impreparato e vergognoso....

Ma per esempio...
Quella volta sono in tanta mona, in un aeroporto...
E lì c'è una signora che ha perso anche lei l'aereo...

E che si fa per ingannare l'attesa?

Ovvio mica ogni volta che ho viaggiato in aereo ho incontrato na tipa che mi piaceva e che io piacevo a lei no?

Sono cose così...

Insomma se io penso all'esclusività fisica e chiudo gli occhi, devo pensare a certe coppie di anziani!
Tipo i miei suoceri...
Lei è stata la prima e l'unica.
E viceversa...
Dopo quasi 60 anni di vita assieme si hanno gli stessi occhi e gli stessi sguardi e si finisce per assomigliarsi.

Sai molte coppie festeggiano al santuario i 50 di matrimonio...bon le foto sono sempre impressionanti...
Un uomo e una donna dopo una vita assieme finiscono per assomigliarsi....incredibile...

Ma se io non ho coltivato dall'inizio della mia affettività l'esclusività fisica, penso che poi si sia più deboli no?
Più infermi al fascino della carne...

E superato un certo numero ti dici...bon più o meno si assomigliano tutte...sono donne...


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Però anch'io apprezzo chi ha atteggiamento da madre anche verso le birbonate del marito dalla patta friabile oltrechè verso quelle del figlio cresciuto nell'abbondanza di regali e nella miseria più assoluta di sculacciate!
> Esse fanno perpetuare la specie anche dei più facilmente accalorabili che, poverini, devono pur lasciar traccia anche nella storia moderna.
> Ho comunque pietà per le vestali che non hanno paura e necessaria cautela nei vicoli bui e nelle disastrate periferie.


un po' di sano buon senso , insomma.
quello che non fa sragionare al punto di trovare giustificazioni fisiologiche allo stupro e che consiglia di evitare certe zone in abbigliamento succinto, o evitarle del tutto quando si può.
ad ogni modo credo che un uomo sano si ribelli all'idea di sentirsi paragonare ad una bestia che non ha il potere di controllo sui suoi organi genitali


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora sarebbero stupide ed ingenue, cosa che non credo.
> Penso invece che noi donne siamo consapevoli, eccome, di provocare l'uomo e che se ci mostriamo in un certo modo, sia proprio fatto con quel fine.
> E' un gioco, ma è rischioso, soprattutto in certi ambienti.


No.
Sono semplicemente poco sensuali.
Ho notato che una donna estremamente sensuale, tende a nascondere la sua natura.
Quasi che dica, meglio che non mi palesi troppo che poi se prendo fuoco non so dir di no.
Sempre notato che dietro certi atteggiamenti femminili, ci sia sempre un problema tra sè stesse e loro stesse.

Ma come mai le donne ( certe donne) si vestono a seconda delle situazioni?
Se è una serata mondana un look
Se è una cerimonia religiosa altro look
Se è una serata in disco altro ancora...

Bon io per lavoro suono anche ai matrimoni no?
E SEMPRE...c'è quella che viene ad un matrimonio conciata...come na battona: SEMPRE.

Al punto che io e il mio amico violinista, abbiamo negli anni, affibbiato delle categorie tipiche...

Come in una classe di liceo, ci sta il secchione, lo sfigato, il ciccion...ecc..ecc....

Ma osservate sta roba...ai matrimoni c'è sempre quella che esagera in un certo senso...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo potrebbe benissimo essere un manifesto femminista, ma è un po' datato e quindi superato.
> Tutto portato all'eccesso e tutto molto demagogico.
> E qui mi fermo.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Ed è anche una strumentalizzazione.

Allora parlo da uomo.
Non entro IO, in una bettola dove ci sono tutti omaccioni, esordendo: salve trogloditi sfigati senza cultura...
Perchè non posso lamentarmi se ne esco gonfio di botte no?

Femminismo o non femminismo, ho sempre visto che le donne INTELLIGENTI si cautelano.
Perchè DOPO puoi fare tutti i discorsi che vuoi: la violenza intanto l'hai subita.

Non dico che la colpa sia delle donne, ma solo che...
Non si può pretendere in certi luoghi e situazioni: quel rispetto.

COme dire...se entro in una gabbia di tigri...mica posso pretendere che loro non mi sbranino no?

COme mai in ogni città ci sono i cosidetti quartieri malfamati?

E che fa una signora bene?
La sera gira da sola per quei posti?

Sbriciola...ti fidi a girare da sola alla sera al Pilastro?
Mica è la piazzetta di Pianoro eh?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, ti dirò, gli estremismi mi fanno sempre un po' paura...
> Va bene il femminismo che ha dato pari dignità alla donna, diritto sacrosanto, ma qui si va all'eccesso trascurando con l'idealismo quella che è la situazione oggettiva che resterà invariata perché le differenze biologiche e strutturali che ci sono fra gli uomini e le donne resteranno tali e bisognerà sempre tenerne conto.
> 
> Siamo diversi e restermo diversi, ma questo non c'entra nulla con la parità.
> ...



Poi ripeto bisogna vedere l'età e la stazza no?
Cioè capisci Diletta...al bar arriva quella e fa...che porci sti uomini con il viagra...e io a lei...stia tranquilla che io a lei neanche con una scatola riesco a combinare qualcosa...

Certo tutti vorremmo aver diritto a quella libertà...
Ma la prudenza non è mai troppa no?

Che fo giro in metrò con il portafoglio che mezzo esce dalla tasca dei pantoloni e poi grido allo scandalo se mi scippano?

Giro per il metrò tenendo in mano una banconota da 500 euro?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> secondo me diletta è stata un po' fraintesa comunque


Ovvio sistematicamente!
Sempre la solita storia!

Noi siamo i bravi i buoni e i santi
e i cattivi sempre gli altri.

Ma tra le regole di casa...per mia figlia tredicenne: TU la sera NON ESCI da sola.

Perchè non si sa mai no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' di sano buon senso , insomma.
> quello che non fa sragionare al punto di trovare giustificazioni fisiologiche allo stupro e che consiglia di evitare certe zone in abbigliamento succinto, o evitarle del tutto quando si può.
> ad ogni modo credo che un uomo sano si ribelli all'idea di sentirsi paragonare ad una bestia che non ha il potere di controllo sui suoi organi genitali


Sei Genovese....
Mai andata da sola di notte
in certe zone del porto?

Dicono che ivi
accadda di tutto alla notte...

di tutto...

Dicono...


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei Genovese....
> Mai andata da sola di notte
> in certe zone del porto?
> 
> ...


mi è capitato di lavorare all'expò e di dover poi tornare senza auto a casa in tarda ora .per non aspettare l'autobus in via gramsci ho fatto parecchia strada a piedi cercando di rimanere in zone molto trafficate.
certo, potevo pure prendere il taxi...ma che genovese sarei stata:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, non conosco assolutamente la tua storia...
> Ti dò piena ragione sul fatto che molti uomini non sanno gestirsi perché nessuno glielo ha insegnato, compito che toccava ai genitori.
> 
> *Ma siamo sempre lì col discorso, anzi, se ci pensi bene, è proprio questo che va a convalidare l'idea di una indole profondamente diversa da quella di noi donne, indole e  inclinazione che vanno "aggiustate" proprio nei primi anni di vita.*



Ciao,

mi scuso, sto nel treno ... con il telefonino, non ho letto tutto, e se scrivo cose già dette sry ...!


Ma chi ti ha inculcato certi concetti da "uomo della pietra"!

1. In ognuno di noi - e questo ce l'ho insegna la biologia - esiste l'uomo e la donna
contemporaneamente, con sì delle differenze, ma molto impercettibili in qualità e 
quantità ... quasi non riconoscibile (parlo di biologia, non del aspetto fisico!)!!!!!

2. Non posso ora, tracciare la storia ... l'uomo sempre lì ... la donna invece, ha dovuto
assumere vari ruoli sullo scenario della vita ... ha dovuto interpretare molte più parti 
e quasi sempre anche le più difficili!!! Questo ha portato, che la donna è più flessibile ...
e reagisce meglio che l'uomo ai cambiamenti! (E stato dimostrato ultimamente persino 
nella biologia ... proprio fino alle cellule!)

3. Ringrazio tutte le femministe! di aver liberato la donna e resa (quasi) alla pari 
col l'uomo! Ma sai cosa è successo? Proprio a causa di un retaggio cavernicolo che 
ancora prevale in alcune teste? L'uomo non si è emancipato! Ha pensato, che potesse
rimanere lì dove stava! La donna si è resa autonoma ecc. e l'uomo non ha saputo 
tenere il passo a questa metamorfosi! 

Cosa significa per l'uomo? L'uomo deve rimettersi in gioco, praticamente ricominciare ecc. 
non può più imporsi a nessuno ecc. e ciò lo fa in parte impazzire ... lo vive in parte come 
una perdita e reagisce di conseguenza ... dalla violenza fino al deridere ... ecc. 
basta dare un occhiata alle varie cronache ... violenza in famiglia, donne ammazzate dai 
mariti o fidanzati ecc. ecc. 

Perciò ... il sesso, non è un dato ... ma costruito da noi ... si parla di genere! 

dopo secoli di predominio e di accondiscendenza della donna, per il predominio 
del uomo su tutto ... 

mi fermo ... ho il dito rosso, mi sta venendo il crampo ...   ...

sienne

PS: vale solo per chi ha la testa piena di fandonie ... che derivano dalla religione, cultura ecc.


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

aggiungo una piccola cosa ...
prossima settimana incontro una mia cara amica biologa ...
spero di non dimenticare di chiedere, cosa dicono le ricerche 
a riguardo ... è da qualche anno, che non seguo più ... sry

sienne


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi scuso, sto nel treno ... con il telefonino, non ho letto tutto, e se scrivo cose già dette sry ...!
> 
> ...


verde mio


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi scuso,* sto nel treno ...* con il telefonino, non ho letto tutto, e se scrivo cose già dette sry ...!
> 
> ...


E dove vai di bello?


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E dove vai di bello?



a teatro a vedere un opera, Manon.
Vado prima in albergo, poi in una pizzeria. 

Tu che fai?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> a teatro a vedere un opera, Manon.
> Vado prima in albergo, poi in una pizzeria.
> 
> Tu che fai?


In questo momento sto stampando della roba mentre tento di digerire il pranzo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> a teatro a vedere un opera, Manon.
> Vado prima in albergo, poi in una pizzeria.
> 
> Tu che fai?


bel programma, sienne!
chi sono i cantanti?dove?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi scuso, sto nel treno ... con il telefonino, non ho letto tutto, e se scrivo cose già dette sry ...!
> 
> ...



Non ho capito chi nega tutto questo....


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> bel programma, sienne!
> chi sono i cantanti?dove?


Ciao Minerva

sono stata alla "première" e sono rimasta incantata. 
così oggi vado nuovamente. 

La regia è di Elmar Goerden
I cantanti sono Maya Boog; Siphiwe McKenzie; Andrey Vunaev ecc. 

Il regista ha catapultata questa storia nei giorni nostri. Cioè lo scenario
si svolge ad un aeroporto ... una sceneggiatura fantastica! 
Con alcuni aspetti "critici" non ha esagerato ... ecc. 

È a Basilea ... Stadttheater. 

Martedi sono anche andata a Basilea a vedere Rock the Ballett! 
(Ballerini di New York) ... fantastico ... da tempo non ho visto 
tutta la platea in piedi! Un atmosfera grandiosa! Balli incredibili! 
Un lavoro di luci, film e balli ... sei uomini e una donna. 
Se hai la possibilità, devi andarci ... :up: ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito chi nega tutto questo....


Ciao,

il nocciolo sta nella prima parte ... 

a livello biologico ... siamo quasi uguali! 

cioè, ogni essere ha "l'uomo e la donna" in se!
perciò, i ruoli ... sono costruiti ... 

infatti, quante donne all'improvviso fanno il manager,
volano ecc. ruoli, che ancora alcuni anni fa, non si 
pensava fosse possibile ... solo l'uomo. 
è possibile, perché in noi c'è anche quella parte.
di conseguenza ... anche l'uomo ha la donna in se. 
ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva
> 
> sono stata alla "première" e sono rimasta incantata.
> così oggi vado nuovamente.
> ...


meraviglia.
mi sono appassionata tardi al genere lavorando per qualche anno al carlo felice .buon divertimento!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il nocciolo sta nella prima parte ...
> 
> ...


Alcuni anni fa neanche l'uomo, per la verità.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il nocciolo sta nella prima parte ...
> 
> ...


Per me è si ...
non faccio distinzioni tra uomo o donna ...

Ma di certo non mi metto a girare a Torino nella zona Falchera di notte  non lo faccio come donna 
ma non lo consiglio neanche ad un uomo....


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alcuni anni fa neanche l'uomo, per la verità.


non ho capito, cosa intendi ... 

molte cose erano considerate possibile fare solo ai uomini.
le donne venivano ritenute non idonee. 
poi durante le ultime guerre ... l'emancipazione 
ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non ho capito, cosa intendi ...
> 
> molte cose erano considerate possibile fare solo ai uomini.
> le donne venivano ritenute non idonee.
> ...


*ARGH!
*
Intendo dire che un centinaio d'anni fa non voleva proprio nessuno, indipendentemente dal sesso.


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me è si ...
> non faccio distinzioni tra uomo o donna ...
> 
> Ma di certo non mi metto a girare a Torino nella zona Falchera di notte  non lo faccio come donna
> ma non lo consiglio neanche ad un uomo....


Ciao,

se ho ripetuto dei concetti ... mi scuso nuovamente.

era in risposta a Delitta, che parte con la convinzione che 
tra uomo e donna vi è questa differenza dovuta
dalla natura, proprio d'istinto ...

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non ho capito, cosa intendi ...
> 
> molte cose erano considerate possibile fare solo ai uomini.
> le donne venivano ritenute non idonee.
> ...



L'emancipazione non ha nulla a che vedere con la decenza 
sia da parte degli uno che degli altri...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se ho ripetuto dei concetti ... mi scuso nuovamente.
> 
> ...



Ok scusa non ho letto il resto


A parte questo l'emancipazione non ha nulla a che vedere con l'istinto ...
sempre per me ...


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'emancipazione non ha nulla a che vedere con la decenza
> sia da parte degli uno che degli altri...


Ciao,

l'emancipazione ha liberato la donna da un certo ruolo ... 
che poi, ci sono state delle correnti un po' estreme ecc. 
che sono andate in varie direzioni, nessuno lo nega ... 
ma ci voleva!

La decadenza ... è poi un'altra storia. 
Molto intrecciata ... 
abbreviando ... con nuovi ruoli ... con la
globalizzazione ... con il progresso che ha 
un ritmo troppo veloce, per instaurare in 
tempo leggi, il numero di stranieri  ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' di sano buon senso , insomma.
> quello che non fa sragionare al punto di trovare giustificazioni fisiologiche allo stupro e che consiglia di evitare certe zone in abbigliamento succinto, o evitarle del tutto quando si può.
> ad ogni modo credo che un uomo sano si ribelli all'idea di sentirsi paragonare ad una bestia che non ha il potere di controllo sui suoi organi genitali


Credo che la maggior parte degli uomini si direbbe d'accordo con te, se potesse esprimere un'opinione libera dall'asservimento alle gonadi.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se ho ripetuto dei concetti ... mi scuso nuovamente.
> 
> ...


cioé tu pensi che le differenze tra uomo e donna non ci siano? cioé, gli uomini vanno con meretrici da secoli e secoli per ragioni sociologiche?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> cioé tu pensi che le differenze tra uomo e donna non ci siano? cioé, gli uomini vanno con meretrici da secoli e secoli per ragioni sociologiche?



Vabbè, ma quando leggi che la spiegazione sta nel fatto che "biologicamente siamo uguali" che vuoi rispondere? Cioè, che dici? Che scrivi? Ah sti puntoi meglio chiedere la destinazione del viaggio.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma quando leggi che la spiegazione sta nel fatto che "biologicamente siamo uguali" che vuoi rispondere? Cioè, che dici? Che scrivi? Ah sti puntoi meglio chiedere la destinazione del viaggio.


ah, ecco la domanda. Notevolissimo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Credo che la maggior parte degli uomini si direbbe d'accordo con te, se potesse esprimere un'opinione libera dall'asservimento alle gonadi.


poveri ragazzi, in balìa di un par di zebedèi


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poveri ragazzi, in balìa di un par di zebedèi


epperò, quanta saggezza si può trovare nello scroto


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Non sei responsabile. E tu lo dovresti ben sapere:singleeye:. Corri un rischio SE sai che sei in una zona frequentata da malviventi SE non sei nelle condizioni di difenderti. Ma io corro un rischio ogni volta che cammino: potrei inciampare nei miei stessi piedi, cadere per terra e spaccarmi il cranio. Corro un rischio attraversando una strada, mettendomi alla guida di un'auto, facendo la doccia, facendo le pulizie di casa. Hai idea di quanti incidenti domestici ci siano? Cosa facciamo, non accendiamo più un fornello? Io sono riuscita a salvarmi da due aggressioni. Aggressioni FISICHE, non molestie. Ho reagito e l'ho scampata. Ma porca puttana mi sono incazzata come una bestia quando, la prima volta, un genio mi ha fatto osservare che, se tornavo a casa la sera al buio da sola, dovevo aspettarmelo. E non era neppure notte fonda, tra l'altro. E non ero neppure vestita in modo provocante, tra l'altro.
> La verità è questa: ci sono BESTIE che cercano una vittima, ti puntano, per qualche motivo hanno deciso che sei tu la vittima, e ti aggrediscono. E come sei vestita è solo una delle variabili in gioco.
> Perchè puoi pure girare nuda, ma un UOMO non ti violenterebbe MAI. E questo non ha neppure nulla a che vedere con il furto o gli scippi, che hanno una motivazione che trascende la persona ed il genere.
> Il resto sono cazzate, secondo me.




Se corri così tanti rischi in casa e fuori non sarebbe meglio evitare quelli evitabili?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se corri così tanti rischi in casa e fuori non sarebbe meglio evitare quelli evitabili?


da domani solo panini e spugnature, ok.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> concordo sul non tutto il genere maschile umano, anche se, come ho già scritto varei volte, io credo che di ometti col cazzo dominante ve ne siano parecchi, ma vabbe'




Concordo con te.
Non ho mai, mai parlato in termini così assoluti, ho sempre detto "la maggior parte".

Riguardo al tema che ha acceso gli animi tu hai capito perfettamente cosa intendessi dire e l'hai scritto in modo mirabile, riassumendolo anche in due parole:
azione - reazione


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Concordo con te.
> *Non ho mai, mai parlato in termini così assoluti, ho sempre detto "la maggior parte".
> *
> Riguardo al tema che ha acceso gli animi tu hai capito perfettamente cosa intendessi dire e l'hai scritto in modo mirabile, riassumendolo anche in due parole:
> azione - reazione


Cioè aspè, quindi tolti gay, evirati, eunuchi ed impotenti assortiti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè aspè, quindi tolti gay, evirati, eunuchi ed impotenti assortiti?


e tutto il clero, immagino.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tutto il clero, immagino.


Secondo lei si. Io non l'ho citato mica a caso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo lei si. Io non l'ho citato mica a caso.


tutti in parrocchia!


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel blablabla che ti dicevo è compresa l'asserzione che se l'uomo tradisce è colpa, tra l'altro, della donna che provoca e, magari, del troppo bere.





...che perspicacia, mi stupisci sempre di più!
Ma un po'ci hai preso: il troppo bere rende disinibiti e sciolti, uomini e donne, e il giorno dopo è fin troppo facile che arrivi la domanda: "ma come ho potuto?"


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...che perspicacia, mi stupisci sempre di più!
> Ma un po'ci hai preso: il troppo bere rende disinibiti e sciolti, uomini e donne, e il giorno dopo è fin troppo facile che arrivi la domanda: "ma come ho potuto?"


Sì. E sai quante volte se lo sarà chiesto tuo marito?


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Ed è anche una strumentalizzazione.
> 
> Allora parlo da uomo.
> ...




perle, perle di pura saggezza!!!:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. E sai quante volte se lo sarà chiesto tuo marito?





Veramente mai.
Non si è mai pentito e si è preso tutta la responsabilità.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente mai.
> Non si è mai pentito e si è preso tutta la responsabilità.



Appunto. Zero.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se ho ripetuto dei concetti ... mi scuso nuovamente.
> 
> ...



Da quello che dici sembrerebbe che questa sia una mia teoria.
Allora tutti gli antropologi che studiano la cosa da sempre sono degli imbecilli...o dei malati mentali...
Ma se sei convinta tu va bene uguale...


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah quelle che ho cercato di creare sono sempre stati fiaschi colossali...
> 
> Quelle capitate...con estrema naturalezza...
> Mi hanno sempre trovato impreparato e vergognoso....
> ...




Riflettevo su questa coppia e vorrei chiederti se pensi che tuo suocero possa avere dei rimpianti per non aver colto altri fiori...
Provo sempre un moto di sottile dispiacere pensando a queste situazioni, quando si arriva ad un certo punto della vita e si fa un bilancio guardandosi indietro.  
Penso che sia importante avere avuto qualche esperienza prima di dedicarsi alla persona amata per il resto dei giorni.
Anzi, sono convinta di questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, ti dirò, gli estremismi mi fanno sempre un po' paura...
> Va bene il femminismo che ha dato pari dignità alla donna, diritto sacrosanto, ma qui si va all'eccesso trascurando con l'idealismo quella che è la situazione oggettiva che resterà invariata perché le differenze biologiche e strutturali che ci sono fra gli uomini e le donne resteranno tali e bisognerà sempre tenerne conto.
> 
> Siamo diversi e restermo diversi, ma questo non c'entra nulla con la parità.
> ...


Io uomini che mettono in mostra la loro mercanzia fisica con abbigliamenti che lasciano poco all'immaginazione ne vedo ma onestamente anche se uno di loro mi lancia un occhiata assassina non è che me lo sbatto alla prima viuzza deserta che incontro ... Così tanto per... Ma il rispetto dove sta?  ... Ah già viviamo in una società dove il rispetto è quasi del tutto ignorato... :mrgreen:


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Io uomini che mettono in mostra la loro mercanzia fisica con abbigliamenti che lasciano poco all'immaginazione* ne vedo ma onestamente anche se uno di loro mi lancia un occhiata assassina non è che me lo sbatto alla prima viuzza deserta che incontro ... Così tanto per... Ma il rispetto dove sta?  ... Ah già viviamo in una società dove il rispetto è quasi del tutto ignorato... :mrgreen:



tipo??:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io uomini che mettono in mostra la loro mercanzia fisica con abbigliamenti che lasciano poco all'immaginazione ne vedo ma onestamente anche se uno di loro mi lancia un occhiata assassina non è che me lo sbatto alla prima viuzza deserta che incontro ... Così tanto per... Ma il rispetto dove sta? ... Ah già viviamo in una società dove il rispetto è quasi del tutto ignorato... :mrgreen:


Ma tu non sei un uomo


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io *uomini che mettono in mostra la loro mercanzia fisica con abbigliamenti che lasciano poco all'immaginazion*e ne vedo ma onestamente anche se uno di loro mi lancia un occhiata assassina non è che me lo sbatto alla prima viuzza deserta che incontro ... Così tanto per... Ma il rispetto dove sta? ... Ah già viviamo in una società dove il rispetto è quasi del tutto ignorato... :mrgreen:


orcoboia. Non te la prendi vero, se ti chiedo in MP dove abiti?:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io uomini che mettono in mostra la loro mercanzia fisica con abbigliamenti che lasciano poco all'immaginazione ne vedo ma onestamente anche se uno di loro mi lancia un occhiata assassina non è che me lo sbatto alla prima viuzza deserta che incontro ... Così tanto per... Ma il rispetto dove sta?  ... Ah già viviamo in una società dove il rispetto è quasi del tutto ignorato... :mrgreen:



Detto così sembra che tutti gli uomini siano degli aggressori ...


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei un uomo




...mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, si fa per dire!
E la tua ironia questa volta ha il gusto della verità, e lo sai anche tu!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, si fa per dire!
> E la tua ironia questa volta ha il gusto della verità, e lo sai anche tu!


La tua verità e quella di tuo marito
Non è la verità assoluta
E' il vostro pensiero ed è giusto che lo abbiate come io mi tengo il mio che non coincide in nulla con il vostro


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei un uomo


Vero, Ma sono un essere umano ... Gli uomini invece cosa sono ? :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riflettevo su questa coppia e vorrei chiederti se pensi che tuo suocero possa avere dei rimpianti per non aver colto altri fiori...
> Provo sempre un moto di sottile dispiacere pensando a queste situazioni, quando si arriva ad un certo punto della vita e si fa un bilancio guardandosi indietro.
> Penso che sia importante avere avuto qualche esperienza prima di dedicarsi alla persona amata per il resto dei giorni.
> Anzi, sono convinta di questo.


No...
Mio suocero è un uomo che...
Quando sua moglie è stata in ospedale, lui nonostante l'ictus, si è trascinato su una ripida scala sul granaro...per recitare una novena al chiaro di luna...
Mio suocero è un uomo che non è mai andato sul campo a torso nudo, perchè non è decente...
Mio suocero è un uomo che se c'è la neve, parte a piedi per andare alla Messa alla domenica...
E' del resto un uomo che vive ancora nella casa dove è nato, e non ha mai visto il mare.
Le uniche cose che ho visto via dal paese, dice, sono state quelle viste al fronte e non mi sono piaciute...

Per mio suocero...
Ehm non esistono altri fiori...

Mio suocero è un uomo che dice...se tutti gli uomini fossero come me, le puttane moraria de fame...
Un uomo che ti dice: Ti fa quel che te vo con me fiola, ma fa in modo che non la torna mai indrio, perchè mi da un dispiasere del genere moraria, sta qua, la xè l'ultima e la pì picola.

Poi ha anche il suo spirito no?
Mia suocera è un donnone.

E mio suocero agli amici delle carte diceva ridendo...a mi la me xè capità bela grossa...
E loro...che cosa ti è capitato?

La dona.

E anche mia suocera dice che andò in chiesa lo vide, gli piacque e quelo l'è rimasto quelo.
Nonostanta lei sia più giovane di lui di undici anni.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La tua verità e quella di tuo marito
> Non è la verità assoluta
> E' il vostro pensiero ed è giusto che lo abbiate come io mi tengo il mio che non coincide in nulla con il vostro



Ma dai Farfalla...sulle parole di Fiammetta non c'è altro da dire se non quello che hai scritto.
Hai mai visto una donna che, arrapata da uno, ci si fionda addosso per la voglia di averlo?
Non ci appartiene questo comportamento, non ancora per lo meno.
Anche se andando avanti di questo passo ci arriveremo forse...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Detto così sembra che tutti gli uomini siano degli aggressori ...


Ho solo invertito le parti dei protagonisti del post che ho letto... Invece delLa donna provocante nell'abbigliamento e nei modi ho messo l'uomo provocante .... Il gioco è trovate lE differenze nelle eventuali conseguenze ... Ciao ho fretta devo uscire ad una cena tra colleghi ora a legger certe cose il dubbio sarebbe come mi vesto ...considerato che sono una donna fisicamente apprezzabile... Stasera tonaca monacale ...EVVAI :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma dai Farfalla...sulle parole di Fiammetta non c'è altro da dire se non quello che hai scritto.
> Hai mai visto una donna che, arrapata da uno, ci si fionda addosso per la voglia di averlo?
> Non ci appartiene questo comportamento, non ancora per lo meno.
> Anche se andando avanti di questo passo ci arriveremo forse...


E alLora perché dovrebbe appartenere agli uomini questo atteggiamento??? Ma quale legge naturale o divina lo scrive ???  Ma siamo essere pensanti o altro???  Va be' vado ..ariciaoooo:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho solo invertito le parti dei protagonisti del post che ho letto... Invece delLa donna provocante nell'abbigliamento e nei modi ho messo l'uomo provocante .... Il gioco è trovate lE differenze nelle eventuali conseguenze ... Ciao ho fretta devo uscire ad una cena tra colleghi ora a legger certe cose il dubbio sarebbe come mi vesto ...considerato che sono una donna fisicamente apprezzabile... Stasera tonaca monacale ...EVVAI :mrgreen:


Direi che la tonaca é sempre indicata per ogni occasione...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma dai Farfalla...sulle parole di Fiammetta non c'è altro da dire se non quello che hai scritto.
> Hai mai visto una donna che, arrapata da uno, ci si fionda addosso per la voglia di averlo?
> Non ci appartiene questo comportamento, non ancora per lo meno.
> Anche se andando avanti di questo passo ci arriveremo forse...


Si ne ho viste.
Come ho visto degli uomini. 
Non tutti gli uomini, non la maggioranza
Ripeto, sarò stata una donna fortunata


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma dai Farfalla...sulle parole di Fiammetta non c'è altro da dire se non quello che hai scritto.
> Hai mai visto una donna che, arrapata da uno, ci si fionda addosso per la voglia di averlo?
> Non ci appartiene questo comportamento, non ancora per lo meno.
> Anche se andando avanti di questo passo ci arriveremo forse...


SI.
Donne di una certe età, con maschi giovani.
Discoteca...

Con noi uomini, leggermente imbarazzati.

Sai che, insomma, alcuni uomini, non tutti eh...
Aprezzano molto la donna un po' retrò.
In quanto poco aggressiva e molto rassicurante.

Siamo concordi, nell'affermare, che va ben l'emancipazione, ok...ma molte oggi giorno hanno esagerato dall'altra parte...sono troppo "sfacciate".... e invece di risultare sexy: irritano e basta...

Andiamo in un paio di discoteche sul Garda il venerdì sera e osserviamo queste "signore"...
E come bevono
e come si ubriacano...

E quello che non ti dicono in faccia eh?
Robe che invece che l'uccello si alza...cerca rifugio dentro la panza...ritraendosi a più non posso...

Vieni e vedi!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E alLora perché dovrebbe appartenere agli uomini questo atteggiamento??? Ma quale legge naturale o divina lo scrive ???  Ma siamo essere pensanti o altro???  Va be' vado ..ariciaoooo:mrgreen:


Non so se naturale
Ma culturale

Per lo stesso motivo che le pubblicità di auto per maschi hanno sopra la panterona....

Per quel motivo per cui al motor show di bologna....


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Mio suocero è un uomo che...
> Quando sua moglie è stata in ospedale, lui nonostante l'ictus, si è trascinato su una ripida scala sul granaro...per recitare una novena al chiaro di luna...
> Mio suocero è un uomo che non è mai andato sul campo a torso nudo, perchè non è decente...
> ...




Sono contenta per lui e per lei.
Vorrei che nessuno avesse dei rimpianti, forse perché sentivo spesso mia madre lamentarsene e ci rimanevo molto male e sono cresciuta con la convinzione che nella vita sia lecito provare tutto se si ha il desiderio.     
Fermo restando l'onestà e il rispetto per gli altri.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma dai Farfalla...sulle parole di Fiammetta non c'è altro da dire se non quello che hai scritto.
> *Hai mai visto una donna che, arrapata da uno, ci si fionda addosso per la voglia di averlo?*
> Non ci appartiene questo comportamento, non ancora per lo meno.
> Anche se andando avanti di questo passo ci arriveremo forse...


si


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma dai Farfalla...sulle parole di Fiammetta non c'è altro da dire se non quello che hai scritto.
> *Hai mai visto una donna che, arrapata da uno, ci si fionda addosso per la voglia di averlo?
> *Non ci appartiene questo comportamento, non ancora per lo meno.
> Anche se andando avanti di questo passo ci arriveremo forse...


si


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Donne di una certe età, con maschi giovani.
> Discoteca...
> 
> ...



...allora ci siamo già a quel punto!!
Non sono aggiornata per niente!
Dici che mi conviene andare a vedere di persona?


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> *Non esiste abbigliamento femminile che possa giustificare un atto di violenza maschile. Puoi essere provocante, molto provocante, ma mai eccessivamente provocante. Semmai é chi ti guarda che può essere eccessivamente stronzo.*
> 
> Comunque facci caso: gli uomini guardano le donne vestite in modo sexy, e le donne pure! Però sono molto diverse le motivazioni ...
> 
> S*B


verde mio


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

*ma fermi un attimo!*

non mi direte che le donne (pardon: alcuni tipi di donne) sono così sfacciate da arrivare a toccare l'uomo proprio lì come se niente fosse, e dopo poco che si sono conosciuti?
Facendo il riferimento del conte alla discoteca...


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> A molte donne piace essere al centro dell'attenzione, sentirsi guardate, apprezzate, desiderate. Ne ricavano un senso di sicurezza, si sentono belle. Questo nonostante non siano minimamente interessate ad un approccio sessuale.
> 
> Questo avviene nelle culture occidentali, dove la bellezza nella donna è considerata un elemento di successo. L'uomo ricco, la donna bella. E le due cose vanno spesso di pari passo. In altre culture, considerate da noi liberticide nei confronti della donna, le cose vanno diversamente. In alcune culture la donna non deve "esibire" il suo corpo, perchè deve essere apprezzata per il suo modo di essere. Ci sono deviazioni in entrambi i modi di pensare, soprattutto quando prevale l'imposizione, diretta o indiretta.
> 
> ...


ora verde virtuale.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> non mi direte che le donne (pardon: alcuni tipi di donne) sono così sfacciate da arrivare a toccare l'uomo proprio lì come se niente fosse, e dopo poco che si sono conosciuti?
> Facendo il riferimento del conte alla discoteca...



ebbene si Diletta! ci sono anche donne che lo fanno!


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ebbene si Diletta! ci sono anche donne che lo fanno!


belle zoccole:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

*Esclusività fisica?*



Diletta ha detto:


> non mi direte che le donne (pardon: alcuni tipi di donne) sono così sfacciate da arrivare a toccare l'uomo proprio lì come se niente fosse, e dopo poco che si sono conosciuti?
> Facendo il riferimento del conte alla discoteca...


Alcune donne come alcuni uomini....


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ebbene si Diletta! ci sono anche donne che lo fanno!


Posso immaginare l'idea che si fa un uomo nei confronti di queste donne. Questa non è per me emancipazione.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alcune donne come alcuni uomini....


brutti maiali:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

*Esclusività fisica?*



Diletta ha detto:


> Posso immaginare l'idea che si fa un uomo nei confronti di queste donne. Questa non è per me emancipazione.


La stessa che dovrebbero farsi le donne nei confronti degli uomini


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alcune donne come alcuni uomini....




...ma se lo fa un uomo al massimo si prende una sberla, ma nessuno si stupisce del fatto in sé.
La verità è una sola, a prescindere da concetti altisonanti e senza tanti giri di parole, e cioè che:

l'uomo è un maiale

E aggiungo anche:

di natura.


Mi smentirai, ma in cuor tuo sai che è così.
Un dato certo di questa portata non si può confutare...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> non mi direte che le donne (pardon: alcuni tipi di donne) sono così sfacciate da arrivare a toccare l'uomo proprio lì come se niente fosse, e dopo poco che si sono conosciuti?
> Facendo il riferimento del conte alla discoteca...



Si


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

*Esclusività fisica?*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma se lo fa un uomo al massimo si prende una sberla, ma nessuno si stupisce del fatto in sé.
> La verità è una sola, a prescindere da concetti altisonanti e senza tanti giri di parole, e cioè che:
> 
> l'uomo è un maiale
> ...


Io inizio a credere che tu ci pigli tutti per il culo. Non puoi essere vera.....


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora ci siamo già a quel punto!!
> Non sono aggiornata per niente!
> Dici che mi conviene andare a vedere di persona?


SI
e ovvio ti accompagno io no?:sorriso4:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma se lo fa un uomo al massimo si prende una sberla, ma nessuno si stupisce del fatto in sé.
> La verità è una sola, a prescindere da concetti altisonanti e senza tanti giri di parole, e cioè che:
> 
> l'uomo è un maiale
> ...


Aggiungerei 
anche le donne


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI
> e ovvio ti accompagno io no?:sorriso4:



No


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

*Esclusività fisica?*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Aggiungerei
> anche le donne


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Aggiungerei
> anche le donne


Ah grandio
vedere in un locale
due donne che litigano e poi si menano

è un must!

E noi là maschi seduti
a ridere e a dirci...

Ohi sono emancipate no?
Noi appunto siamo troppo intimoriti e fragili per andare a separarle...

E come si tirano per i capelli....ahahahahahahaha....

L'unico con il muso duro e testa bassa....vergognatissimo...
il marito di una delle due...

Quasi piangeva e ci fa...
Scusatela...mi fa fare di quelle figure....


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma se lo fa un uomo al massimo si prende una sberla, ma nessuno si stupisce del fatto in sé.
> La verità è una sola, a prescindere da concetti altisonanti e senza tanti giri di parole, e cioè che:
> 
> *l'uomo è un maiale
> ...



Scusa Diletta, ma...



:sbatti:

e lo confuto con tutte le mie forze e soprattutto con tutta la mia *ESPERIENZA.*


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

l'emancipazione è l'esaltazione delle nostre differenze, non lo scimmiottamento del peggio degli uomini.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah grandio
> vedere in un locale
> due donne che litigano e poi si menano
> 
> ...


due donne che si menano divertono anche me...


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Aggiungerei
> anche le donne



quoto


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, ti dirò, gli estremismi mi fanno sempre un po' paura...
> Va bene il femminismo che ha dato pari dignità alla donna, diritto sacrosanto, ma qui si va all'eccesso trascurando con l'idealismo quella che è la situazione oggettiva che resterà invariata perché le differenze biologiche e strutturali che ci sono fra gli uomini e le donne resteranno tali e bisognerà sempre tenerne conto.
> 
> Siamo diversi e restermo diversi, ma questo non c'entra nulla con la parità.
> ...


:sbatti: tra il caricare tutte le responsabilità sulle donne e deresponsabilizzare quella estremista non sono io.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Non sei responsabile. E tu lo dovresti ben sapere:singleeye:. Corri un rischio SE sai che sei in una zona frequentata da malviventi SE non sei nelle condizioni di difenderti. Ma io corro un rischio ogni volta che cammino: potrei inciampare nei miei stessi piedi, cadere per terra e spaccarmi il cranio. Corro un rischio attraversando una strada, mettendomi alla guida di un'auto, facendo la doccia, facendo le pulizie di casa. Hai idea di quanti incidenti domestici ci siano? Cosa facciamo, non accendiamo più un fornello? Io sono riuscita a salvarmi da due aggressioni. Aggressioni FISICHE, non molestie. Ho reagito e l'ho scampata. Ma porca puttana mi sono incazzata come una bestia quando, la prima volta, un genio mi ha fatto osservare che, se tornavo a casa la sera al buio da sola, dovevo aspettarmelo. E non era neppure notte fonda, tra l'altro. E non ero neppure vestita in modo provocante, tra l'altro.
> La verità è questa: ci sono BESTIE che cercano una vittima, ti puntano, per qualche motivo hanno deciso che sei tu la vittima, e ti aggrediscono. E come sei vestita è solo una delle variabili in gioco.
> Perchè puoi pure girare nuda, ma un UOMO non ti violenterebbe MAI. E questo non ha neppure nulla a che vedere con il furto o gli scippi, che hanno una motivazione che trascende la persona ed il genere.
> Il resto sono cazzate, secondo me.


Grazie di esistere


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Da quello che dici sembrerebbe che questa sia una mia teoria.
> Allora tutti gli antropologi che studiano la cosa da sempre sono degli imbecilli...o dei malati mentali...
> Ma se sei convinta tu va bene uguale...


Diletta oggetto dell'antropologia sono proprio i comportamenti umani come prodotto culturale e quindi determinato dal contesto sociale e storico la natura  riguarda gli animali, finché non vengono addomesticati.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma dai Farfalla...sulle parole di Fiammetta non c'è altro da dire se non quello che hai scritto.
> Hai mai visto una donna che, arrapata da uno, ci si fionda addosso per la voglia di averlo?
> Non ci appartiene questo comportamento, non ancora per lo meno.
> Anche se* andando avanti di questo passo ci arriveremo for*se...


 Allora riconosci che i comportamenti cambiano e sono un prodotto culturale e non naturale.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

*Uomini*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma se lo fa un uomo al massimo si prende una sberla, ma nessuno si stupisce del fatto in sé.
> *La verità è una sola*, a prescindere da concetti altisonanti e senza tanti giri di parole, e cioè che:
> 
> *l'uomo è un maiale
> ...


Uomini siate d'accordo?


----------



## Leda (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma se lo fa un uomo al massimo si prende una sberla, ma nessuno si stupisce del fatto in sé.
> La verità è una sola, a prescindere da concetti altisonanti e senza tanti giri di parole, e cioè che:
> 
> l'uomo è un maiale
> ...



Diletta, convincitene: ci sono donne che ragionano con la patata e uomini che lo fanno col pisello, i morti di figa e le morte di cazzo.
Sono tanti, sono pochi, chissenefrega: tu ne hai sposato uno. Ce ne sono anche di tipo diverso, così come ci sono donne che non sono mai saltate addosso a uno o magari l'hanno fatto, ma erano libere, che ne sai, o magari no. Ribadisco: chissenefrega.
Il punto continua ad essere: tuo marito è così. A te va bene? Felici tutti.
Ma piantala di negare che ci siano anche uomini differenti da lui.
Tu non ti sei imbattuta in uno di loro. Se sia un caso, una fortuna o una sfortuna, non spetta a noi sindacarlo, ma finiscila di universalizzare comportamenti a scopo assolutorio. 
Se l'evoluzione della vostra coppia ti ha convinta che per te il fatto che lui abbia rapporti sessuali con altre donne non sia cruciale, avete raggiunto un equilibrio che spero sia di beneficio per entrambi.
Basta, stop. Perchè non dev'esserti sufficiente questo?
Non c'è bisogno di trascinare metà della popolazione mondiale in un assurdo clichè insindacabile per sancire che per te e per voi è una soluzione funzionale. Anzi, probabilmente non dovresti nemmeno sentirne il bisogno.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

*Esclusività fisica?*



Leda ha detto:


> Diletta, convincitene: ci sono donne che ragionano con la patata e uomini che lo fanno col pisello, i morti di figa e le morte di cazzo.
> Sono tanti, sono pochi, chissenefrega: tu ne hai sposato uno. Ce ne sono anche di tipo diverso, così come ci sono donne che non sono mai saltate addosso a uno o magari l'hanno fatto, ma erano libere, che ne sai, o magari no. Ribadisco: chissenefrega.
> Il punto continua ad essere: tuo marito è così. A te va bene? Felici tutti.
> Ma piantala di negare che ci siano anche uomini differenti da lui.
> ...


Standing ovation
Post strepitoso
Quoto ogni parola


----------



## Leda (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Standing ovation
> Post strepitoso
> Quoto ogni parola


Urca! Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uomini siate d'accordo?


Oinkoinkoink
sgrunfsgrunf....

Chi somiglia si piglia...

Mai visto un uomo maialon che corre dietro a na vecchiaminchiapriva...mai...
Anzi come la vede scappa lontano un miglio...

Ma ecco che il maialino voglioso incontra una rosacea e magari cicciottella maialina che gli dice...
Ehi andiamo a divertirci un pochettino?

Oink...oink....

Insomma viviamo in un mondo di porci e puttane
In alto i nostri cuori
E peste colga
chi non ci vuole...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Diletta, convincitene: ci sono donne che ragionano con la patata e uomini che lo fanno col pisello, i morti di figa e le morte di cazzo.
> Sono tanti, sono pochi, chissenefrega: tu ne hai sposato uno. Ce ne sono anche di tipo diverso, così come ci sono donne che non sono mai saltate addosso a uno o magari l'hanno fatto, ma erano libere, che ne sai, o magari no. Ribadisco: chissenefrega.
> Il punto continua ad essere: tuo marito è così. A te va bene? Felici tutti.
> Ma piantala di negare che ci siano anche uomini differenti da lui.
> ...


Quello che io dico è...
Non si può aver tutto dalla vita
La moglie piena e la botte ubriaca, ti pare?
I morti di figa sono buoni per certe cose, e male per altre...

La perfezion non è di questo mondo o mia regina!

Ogni persona è fortuna o sfortuna a seconda di quello che ti serve o è importante per te...

Per esempio
Ci sono donne che non cercano affatto attenzioni, ma vogliono essere lasciate in pace...no?

E va così che un uomo che magari è pieno di premure e attenzioni a questo tipo di donna risulta solo un rompibale no?

E versavice...
Ci sono mariti che apprezzano la moglie chiaccherina...
e quelli che adorano la moglie taciturna no?

Insomma un mondo difficile...

Ma a me Diletta piace un casino...
E secondo me con lei si ride e si scherza e ci si diverte...senza tante manfrine...

Poi però
se s'incazza...se s'incazza....
Da Diletta...diventa DIlania....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oinkoinkoink
> sgrunfsgrunf....
> 
> Chi somiglia si piglia...
> ...


Chiedevo agli uomini comuni non ai nobili.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedevo agli uomini comuni non ai nobili.


Ma non sempre hanno il coraggio di dire le cose come stanno...
Perchè ocio le maestre di vita sparano...

E vediamo chi mi contraddice...

E se uno osa contraddirmi vuol dire che è un maigoduto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Il problema di tante donne è:
Pretendere ed esigere che il loro uomo sia morto SOLO per la loro figa...

Questo mi spiace è impossibile...

Perchè piaccia o meno...
La figa tutte ce l'hanno
e magari si pensa che la figa del vicino sia più....più....stretta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema di tante donne è:
> Pretendere ed esigere che il loro uomo sia morto SOLO per la loro figa...
> 
> Questo mi spiace è impossibile...
> ...


La nobiltà non si compra.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La nobiltà non si compra.


Infatti...
Io lo nacqui...
E non ci si può fare niente...

Perchè quando se cala l'asso de briscola...

Se vince la partita...:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## Leda (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non sempre hanno il coraggio di dire le cose come stanno...
> Perchè ocio le maestre di vita sparano...
> 
> E vediamo chi mi contraddice...
> ...


Ma le maestre di vita non sono quelle che pretendono di imporre verità universali? 
Perchè guarda che qui siamo forse al paradosso, eh...
Nessuno ha preteso di vietare a Diletta di trovare adatta a sè una certa visione delle cose, no?
Qualcuno ha forse affermato: "No, Diletta, non va bene che manchi esclusività fisica in una coppia, quindi è un tragico errore anche nella tua!"? No...
Proprio perchè siamo diversi/e, quel che funziona per te può essere disfuzionale per me e viceversa.

Ma per una cosa che ci sta bene così com'è non ci dovrebbe essere bisogno di creare ad hoc un substrato ideologico che giustifichi la nostra visione, che possiede già un valore intrinseco perchè è la nostra.

Mi limitavo a sottolineare questo.
Non mi sento molto maigoduta nel far ciò


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

*Esclusività fisica?*



Leda ha detto:


> Ma le maestre di vita non sono quelle che pretendono di imporre verità universali?
> Perchè guarda che qui siamo forse al paradosso, eh...
> Nessuno ha preteso di vietare a Diletta di trovare adatta a sè una certa visione delle cose, no?
> Qualcuno ha forse affermato: "No, Diletta, non va bene che manchi esclusività fisica in una coppia, quindi è un tragico errore anche nella tua!"? No...
> ...


Come per ilpost sopra


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Diletta, convincitene: ci sono donne che ragionano con la patata e uomini che lo fanno col pisello, i morti di figa e le morte di cazzo.
> Sono tanti, sono pochi, chissenefrega: tu ne hai sposato uno. Ce ne sono anche di tipo diverso, così come ci sono donne che non sono mai saltate addosso a uno o magari l'hanno fatto, ma erano libere, che ne sai, o magari no. Ribadisco: chissenefrega.
> Il punto continua ad essere: tuo marito è così. A te va bene? Felici tutti.
> Ma piantala di negare che ci siano anche uomini differenti da lui.
> ...



verde mio! 
straquoto


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma le maestre di vita non sono quelle che pretendono di imporre verità universali?
> Perchè guarda che qui siamo forse al paradosso, eh...
> Nessuno ha preteso di vietare a Diletta di trovare adatta a sè una certa visione delle cose, no?
> Qualcuno ha forse affermato: "No, Diletta, non va bene che manchi esclusività fisica in una coppia, quindi è un tragico errore anche nella tua!"? No...
> ...


Ari-quoto


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma le maestre di vita non sono quelle che pretendono di imporre verità universali?
> Perchè guarda che qui siamo forse al paradosso, eh...
> Nessuno ha preteso di vietare a Diletta di trovare adatta a sè una certa visione delle cose, no?
> Qualcuno ha forse affermato: "No, Diletta, non va bene che manchi esclusività fisica in una coppia, quindi è un tragico errore anche nella tua!"? No...
> ...


No le maestredivita sono quelle che passano la vita a correggerti i compiti, i pensieri, gli atteggiamenti, le parole ecc..ecc..ecc...A lor non va mai bene niente e hanno sempre da ridire su tutto!
Ma lo so nessuno vieta nulla a DIletta...
Ma il suo modo di pensare mi intenerisce da morire...
Perchè ogni tanto ci prende dentro su cose che molte persone vorrebbero che non fossero così e invece lo sono no?
Quanti dicono ah io non farei mai una certa cosa
e poi ci cascando dentro a piè pari?

Conosco vieppiù persone che appunto si creano substrati ideologici
Pur di giustificare le proprie scelte
Pur di arrivare a dire ah io ho scelto, quanto invece sono state vittima di un inganno...

Ma credimi se lei mi tradisse e io le chiedessi perchè
l'unica risposta che accetterei è: perchè so sta troia!

Non accetterei MAI
perchè non mi davi attenzioni eh?

Voglio dire...

poi non esistono donne maigodute...
secondo il grande libro lothariano...i maigoduti sono solo maschi...
il corrispettivo femminile è minchiapriva....no?


----------



## Zod (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma se lo fa un uomo al massimo si prende una sberla, ma nessuno si stupisce del fatto in sé.
> La verità è una sola, a prescindere da concetti altisonanti e senza tanti giri di parole, e cioè che:
> 
> l'uomo è un maiale
> ...


Alle donne piace l'uomo spavaldo, l'eccesso di spavalderia può portare a comportamenti prevaricanti. Provate a preferire i timidi. 


S*B


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Alle donne piace l'uomo spavaldo, l'eccesso di spavalderia può portare a comportamenti prevaricanti. Provate a preferire i timidi.
> 
> 
> S*B


Minchia. Genialità allo stato brado.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Alle donne piace l'uomo spavaldo, l'eccesso di spavalderia può portare a comportamenti prevaricanti. Provate a preferire i timidi.
> 
> 
> S*B


Anche questo è luogo comune.
Per esempio a mia moglie gli spavaldi: irritano e basta.
Ma concordo sui timidi: sovente hanno una ricchezza interiore eccezionale.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Alle donne piace l'uomo spavaldo, l'eccesso di spavalderia può portare a comportamenti prevaricanti. Provate a preferire i timidi.
> 
> 
> S*B



A me piacciono i timidi..


----------



## Zod (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia. Genialità allo stato brado.


In linea con il post a cui ho risposto 

PS: uno, due, tre ...


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *La verità è una sola, a prescindere da concetti altisonanti e senza tanti giri di parole, e cioè che:
> 
> l'uomo è un maiale
> 
> ...


Se ripetertelo come il rosario ti fa star meglio,continua cosi'.
Che quanto sopra sia una cagata pazzesca,e' un dato abbastanza certo e pure di una certa portata.


----------



## tesla (19 Aprile 2013)

ma le maestre sono tutte ex-aequo o ci sono anche presidi?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche questo è luogo comune.
> Per esempio a mia moglie gli spavaldi: irritano e basta.
> Ma concordo sui timidi: sovente hanno una ricchezza interiore eccezionale.


quoto


----------



## Zod (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se ripetertelo come il rosario ti fa star meglio,continua cosi'.
> Che quanto sopra sia una cagata pazzesca,e' un dato abbastanza certo e pure di una certa portata.


Resta il fatto che è molto difficile dire di no ad una bella donna che ti si propone nel modo giusto, nel momento giusto e nel posto giusto. Oggettivamente io sono maiale, nel senso che intende lei. Però non sono tutti come me, tantissimi direbbero no alle velate e sensuali proposte osè della fidanzata dell'amico che da sempre gli invidiamo e su cui abbiamo fatto spesso pensieri non rivelabili ad anima viva. Anche dopo quattro birre.

Giusto? 

S*B


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, certi comportamenti sono dovuti in parte alla nostra natura e non possiamo comunque non tenerne conto. Vorrei anch'io che non fosse così, vorrei che gli esseri umani fossero sempre retti, corretti e guidati da buoni principi morali, ma non è così.
> Non siamo solo quello...
> 
> Quindi: so benissimo che ad un dato mio comportamento e atteggiamento corrisponderà una reazione da parte delle persone e così come l'abbigliamento che indosso.
> ...


per favore ditemi che questo post l'ho sognato


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma le maestre sono tutte ex-aequo o ci sono anche presidi?


I presidi sono costantemente gabbati dalle maestre no?
Le maestre fanno sempre vedere le cose come non sono ai presidi no?
Altrimenti poi i presidi si lamentano no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se ripetertelo come il rosario ti fa star meglio,continua cosi'.
> Che quanto sopra sia una cagata pazzesca,e' un dato abbastanza certo e pure di una certa portata.


Beh come credi che consideri le donne io?
Ed è così che ho squalificato il dolore da tradimento no?

Poi ohi cerco da sempre la smentita...

E quel giorno che arriva cambio opinion...

Ma per ora è quella...

E pensare che ero partito come dolcestilnovista....

Pensa che al liceo io ero Caotullo...no?

Ho ben visto proprio da lì dalla vicenda di Catullo ho capito tutto...

Odi et amo!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che è molto difficile dire di no ad una bella donna che ti si propone nel modo giusto, nel momento giusto e nel posto giusto. Oggettivamente io sono maiale, nel senso che intende lei. Però non sono tutti come me, tantissimi direbbero no alle velate e sensuali proposte osè della fidanzata dell'amico che da sempre gli invidiamo e su cui abbiamo fatto spesso pensieri non rivelabili ad anima viva. Anche dopo quattro birre.
> 
> Giusto?
> 
> S*B


Sbagliato.
Mai pensato in termini bello o brutto.

Ma solo in termini mi piace e soprattutto io piaccio a....

E poi dei del maiale non si butta via niente...

Poi esclusività fisica?
Ok uscite sempre e solo con il vostro partner...
Ed egli sarà il vostro guardiano...insomma ehm...il vostro custode...

E invece che si fa?
Si conta balle al consorte per dire vado alla riunione di lavoro e invece...mi incontro con pffete e paffete...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se ripetertelo come il rosario ti fa star meglio,continua cosi'.
> Che quanto sopra sia una cagata pazzesca,e' un dato abbastanza certo e pure di una certa portata.


Povero Catullo

    Povero Catullo, smetti di vaneggiare,
    e quello che vedi  perduto, consideralo perduto.
    Brillarono un tempo per te giorni luminosi,
    quando andavi dovunque ti conduceva lei,
    amata da noi quanto non sarà amata mai nessuna.
    Lì allora si facevano quei tanti giochi d'amore,
    che tu volevi e a cui lei non si negava.
    Brillarono davvero per te un tempo giorno luminosi.
    Ora lei non vuole più: Anche tu non volere, benchè incapace di dominarti.
    Non correre dietro a chi fugge, e non essere infelice,
    ma con cuore risoluto resisti, non cedere.
    Addio, fanciulla, ormai Catullo resiste,
    non ti verrà a cercare, non pregherà più te che non vuoi;
    ma tu ti dorrai se non sarai cercata.
    Sciagurata, povera te! Che vita ti aspetta?
    Chi verrà da te ora? Chi ti vedrà bella?
    Chi amerai ? Di chi dirai di essere?
    Chi bacerai? A chi morderai le labbra?
    Ma tu , Catullo, resisti, non cedere.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per favore ditemi che questo post l'ho sognato


:unhappy: no


----------



## Spider (19 Aprile 2013)

:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Diletta,

riprendo quello che hai scritto a proposito dell'antropologia ... 

guarda, che le scienze, non si escludono!  ...
non può essere! chimica, biologia, antropologia, fisica, psicologia ecc.
non possono voler trovare risposte a delle domande ... e se stanno
in conflitto / si contraddicono, iniziare una guerra per vedere chi ha 
ragione! se stanno in contraddizione, significa, cercare il perché ...  ...
la ricerca delle risposte è un percorso interdisciplinare! 

comunque, tu hai preso l'esempio dell'antropologia.
Se si vuole appoggiarsi sull'antropologia, bisogna ricercare testi di 
ricerche su popolazioni, nelle quali, sussiste un modello sociale completamente
diverso dal nostro. 

Guarda caso, ci sono ... studi su popoli con strutture sociali e di ruoli diversi ...
Non sono stati osservati certi comportamenti "maschilisti" da parte del uomo. 
Ciò riporta il tutto, che l'influenza della socializzazione è enorme! Non da sottovalutare. 

Quello che io intendo è, che un conto è affermare che la cultura / educazione ha storpiato 
alcuni uomini, un altro conto è, sostenere che sono di natura "malfatti"!  ...

Tu puoi credere quello che vuoi. Ma affermare che l'uomo è di natura così,
gli si fa un torto enorme! gli si toglie la possibilità di tener passo! Gli si toglie
la possibilità di migliorare! 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La stessa che dovrebbero farsi le donne nei confronti degli uomini


Verde virtuale a te


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma se lo fa un uomo al massimo si prende una sberla, ma nessuno si stupisce del fatto in sé.
> La verità è una sola, a prescindere da concetti altisonanti e senza tanti giri di parole, e cioè che:
> 
> l'uomo è un maiale
> ...


Hai un ottimo concetto degli uomini  spero non sia basato tutto sulla tua esperienza personale ma anche su idee immaginifiche :smile: buongiorno


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche questo è luogo comune.
> Per esempio a mia moglie gli spavaldi: irritano e basta.
> Ma concordo sui timidi: sovente hanno una ricchezza interiore eccezionale.


Mi sa che concettualmente parlando assomigliò a tua moglie :smile: con la differenza che con gli spavaldi/cretini/ tronfi mi diverto a prenderli in giro


----------



## Eretteo (20 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che è molto difficile dire di no ad una bella donna che ti si propone nel modo giusto, nel momento giusto e nel posto giusto. Oggettivamente io sono maiale, nel senso che intende lei. Però non sono tutti come me, tantissimi direbbero no alle velate e sensuali proposte osè della fidanzata dell'amico che da sempre gli invidiamo e su cui abbiamo fatto spesso pensieri non rivelabili ad anima viva. Anche dopo quattro birre.
> 
> Giusto?
> 
> S*B



Non esistono le donne belle e le donne diversamente belle.
Esistono quelle che ti prendono,e quelle che no.
Ci son donne comunemente considerate molto belle che per me sono rivoltanti.
Ci son donne apparentemente normalissime che mi piacciono molto.
La donna di un amico non si tocca;e se lo molla e proprio e' bella,si aspettano 6 mesi.
E l'invidia e' un sentimento da PD (ovvio che non ce l'ho coi padovani....


----------



## Eretteo (20 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Povero Catullo
> 
> Povero Catullo, smetti di vaneggiare,
> e quello che vedi  perduto, consideralo perduto.
> ...


Catullo poteva fare quel cavolo che voleva,coi soldi ed il blasone della sua famiglia,ed andava ad impelagarsi con quella la',sorella di quello la',che era impelagato in politica fino al collo e pure dalla parte sbagliata.
Proprio lui che dalla politica voleva star lontano,a 30 anni ha salutato la compagnia e non si sa nemmeno come e perche'.....avrebbe potuto godersela alla grande,ma quando la testa non c'e' piu'....


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> riprendo quello che hai scritto a proposito dell'antropologia ...
> 
> ...



Le risposte essenziali sono già state trovate su questo tema, poi, è logico che la ricerca sia sempre in cammino.
E comunque hai ragione sul fatto che i comportamenti sono soprattutto dovuti ad influenze culturali e sociali.
Molto giusto quello che hai detto a proposito di popoli dalle culture diverse dove si notano differenze comportamentali fra esponenti dello stesso sesso di un popolo e l'altro.

Però, questo non esclude il fattore biologico, penso che tutto parta comunque di lì e che sia stato poi rafforzato dai condizionamenti culturali che sono andati in quella direzione.
Per quello è così difficile liberarsi di condizionamenti che sono stati sempre gli stessi per secoli e secoli e secoli.

Ma se l'evoluzione ci porta dove si sta andando non mi sembra che l'uomo, e ora parlo di essere umano, stia facendo delle grandi conquiste. 
Sempre secondo me.


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io inizio a credere che tu ci pigli tutti per il culo. Non puoi essere vera.....



No, non era una presa per il culo, diciamo che è una "verità" un tantino portata all'esagerazione, tanto per alzare i toni volutamente.
Andrebbe presa con quella giusta dose di ironia che a volte è il rimedio migliore.


----------



## Zod (20 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le risposte essenziali sono già state trovate su questo tema, poi, è logico che la ricerca sia sempre in cammino.
> E comunque hai ragione sul fatto che i comportamenti sono soprattutto dovuti ad influenze culturali e sociali.
> Molto giusto quello che hai detto a proposito di popoli dalle culture diverse dove si notano differenze comportamentali fra esponenti dello stesso sesso di un popolo e l'altro.
> 
> ...


Io faccio spesso caso al marketing, alla pubblicitá dei prodotti, che nasce sempre da studi molto approfonditi dei comportamenti umani e fa spesso leva sulle debolezze. Noto che recentemente per quanto riguarda l'uomo si fa spesso leva sulla paternitá e la famiglia, quando in precedenza il motivo di successo era legato al fare colpo sul gentil sesso. L'uomo di successo non è più il play boy, ma il buon padre di famiglia. Rispetto alla donna si è passati da pubblicitá che ne esaltavano l'indipendenza e la dinamicitá (progresso e performance), a pubblicitá dove riveste ruolo fondamentale la perenne capacitá seduttiva.

L'uomo ha motivo di successo nel riuscire a creare e tenere insieme una famiglia felice. La donna nel riuscire a vivere anche senza un partner di lungo periodo. Ad esempio un uomo che perde la famiglia è considerato quasi un fallito, una donna separata, anche con figli, che riesce a gestire tutto quanto da sola trovando anche spazi per se stessa e per godersi la vita, è una donna di successo.

Parte di questa trasformazione può dipendere dal fatto che ora la donna lavora fuori casa e non riesce più a fare da baby sitter a figli e marito, e trovare spazi per se. L'incapacitá dell'uomo a gestire le questioni domestiche porta le coppie alla crisi. La lamentela che sento sempre più spesso nelle donne sposate che lavorano è che oltre a lavorare fuori lavorano anche quando sono a casa. Oggettivamente hanno ragione. Da sole stanno meglio. Ha senso rimanere insieme ad un uomo solo se lo si ama, o se a fine mese devono quadrare i conti, o per amore dei figli, o per convenzioni sociali.

Diversamente neppure io ci starei in quella situazione. 

L'ideale forse sarebbe lavorare meno e lavorare tutti, lasciando a ciascuno più spazio per la famiglia e in particolare ai figli, che vedono i genitori solo poche ore la sera, e per il resto sono sbattuti tra scuole, corsi, nonni, etc

Pur mantenendo le loro diversitá, l'uomo e la donna dovrebbero convergere verso ruoli identici, dove sono vicendevolmente sostituibili. La donna ci è quasi riuscita, e dove non c'è riuscita è più per le limitazione esterne, l'uomo invece è ancora lontano dal farcela, anche perchè ci tiene poco, preferisce stare dove sta. Ma se non vuole fallire nel suo progetto di famiglia dovrà accettare prima o poi che la manna è finita.

S*B


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Diletta, convincitene: ci sono donne che ragionano con la patata e uomini che lo fanno col pisello, i morti di figa e le morte di cazzo.
> Sono tanti, sono pochi, chissenefrega: tu ne hai sposato uno. Ce ne sono anche di tipo diverso, così come ci sono donne che non sono mai saltate addosso a uno o magari l'hanno fatto, ma erano libere, che ne sai, o magari no. Ribadisco: chissenefrega.
> Il punto continua ad essere: tuo marito è così. A te va bene? Felici tutti.
> Ma piantala di negare che ci siano anche uomini differenti da lui.
> ...



verde con bacio accademico.


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma le maestre di vita non sono quelle che pretendono di imporre verità universali?
> Perchè guarda che qui siamo forse al paradosso, eh...
> Nessuno ha preteso di vietare a Diletta di trovare adatta a sè una certa visione delle cose, no?
> Qualcuno ha forse affermato: "No, Diletta, non va bene che manchi esclusività fisica in una coppia, quindi è un tragico errore anche nella tua!"? No...
> ...


Corona di alloro.


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche questo è luogo comune.
> *Per esempio a mia moglie gli spavaldi: irritano e basta.*
> Ma concordo sui timidi: sovente hanno una ricchezza interiore eccezionale.


quoto tua moglie.


----------



## devastata (20 Aprile 2013)

Pure io quoto la moglie di Conte, insopportabili.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Io faccio spesso caso al marketing, alla pubblicitá dei prodotti, che nasce sempre da studi molto approfonditi dei comportamenti umani e fa spesso leva sulle debolezze. Noto che recentemente per quanto riguarda l'uomo si fa spesso leva sulla paternitá e la famiglia, quando in precedenza il motivo di successo era legato al fare colpo sul gentil sesso. L'uomo di successo non è più il play boy, ma il buon padre di famiglia. Rispetto alla donna si è passati da pubblicitá che ne esaltavano l'indipendenza e la dinamicitá (progresso e performance), a pubblicitá dove riveste ruolo fondamentale la perenne capacitá seduttiva.
> 
> L'uomo ha motivo di successo nel riuscire a creare e tenere insieme una famiglia felice. La donna nel riuscire a vivere anche senza un partner di lungo periodo. Ad esempio un uomo che perde la famiglia è considerato quasi un fallito, una donna separata, anche con figli, che riesce a gestire tutto quanto da sola trovando anche spazi per se stessa e per godersi la vita, è una donna di successo.
> 
> ...



quoto 
sopprattutto il neretto...

sul rosso imvece basterebbe un pò di spinta da parte di chi vive con te invece solo di lamentele...


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le risposte essenziali sono già state trovate su questo tema, poi, è logico che la ricerca sia sempre in cammino.
> E comunque hai ragione sul fatto che i comportamenti sono soprattutto dovuti ad influenze culturali e sociali.
> Molto giusto quello che hai detto a proposito di popoli dalle culture diverse dove si notano differenze comportamentali fra esponenti dello stesso sesso di un popolo e l'altro.
> 
> ...



Ciao Diletta 

In verità, le risposte essenziali, ancora non sono state trovate. Perché ancora non si sa, 
in che cosa consiste realmente la sottile differenza biologica. Proprio perché in certe culture
certi comportamenti non emergono. 
Ciò non toglie, che l'essere umano abbia certe predisposizioni latenti in sé, che a secondo del 
ambiente, cultura, educazione ecc. tendono a emergere più o meno forti, ma ciò in entrambi i sessi. 
Ultimamente è stato constato, che qualsiasi essere umano, se sottoposto a determinati
fattori esterni, è capace di uccidere ... anche l'animo più nobile.

Inoltre c'è un altro fattore molto importante. La mente umana è capace di comprendere, 
imparare, modificarsi fino ad un'età molto avanzata. Questo è assodato, se no le pene date
dalla legge, le terapie ecc. non avrebbero senso, visto che vengono effettuate anche a persone 
di una certa età.

Perciò, secondo me, dare la colpa ad un fattore biologico, che noi tutti portiamo, non da molto
senso. Proprio perché abbiamo la capacità di riflessione e di riconoscere, che abbiamo più o meno
tutto dentro di noi. Se no si parla di patologia, ma questo è un altro discorso. 

Sul tuo ultimo punto sono d'accordo! Ed ora non prenderlo come un attacco ciò che scrivo, ma 
come punto di riflessione: è vero, la direzione presa dall'essere umano lascia un po' a desiderare. 
Ma, persone che pensano e sostengono che è soprattutto un fattore biologico, perciò c'è poco da 
fare ... non sono proprio quelle, che continuano a sostenere tutto?
Con che occhi si guarda un figlio, nipote ecc. se in un angolino del cervello si crede, che l'uomo 
non è fatto bene ... è, come dici tu, un maiale? ... 

Non ci si può rassegnare! Soprattutto non verso i bambini e verso i giovani! 

E non bisogna dimenticare ... che anche le donne hanno questo bagaglio biologico ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (20 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto
> sopprattutto il neretto...
> 
> sul rosso imvece basterebbe un pò di spinta da parte di chi vive con te invece solo di lamentele...


Verissimo, straquoto! 

Ma in questo thread si parla dei difetti degli uomini...

S*B


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta
> 
> In verità, le risposte essenziali, ancora non sono state trovate. Perché ancora non si sa,
> in che cosa consiste realmente la sottile differenza biologica. Proprio perché in certe culture
> ...



Forse hai colto rassegnazione in ciò che scrivo, ma è vera solo in parte.
La speranza che l'evoluzione porti tutti quanti noi verso orizzonti migliori confidando nel potere del ragionamento e della consapevolezza che sono propri dell'essere umano, c'è, anche se fiebole, lo ammetto... 

E comunque, cara Sienne, in realtà stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa (vedi il neretto).
Ciò che ci vede in disaccordo è quell"entrambi i sessi".
Entrambi i sessi, ma ciascuno con caratteristiche diverse. Noi siamo più istintuali in alcuni comportamenti, loro (l'altra metà del cielo) in altri.
Ognuno porta con sé una tendenza intrinseca, quella che viene chiamata comunemente istinto e che è stato modificato e plasmato dalla cultura nei tempi.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Forse hai colto rassegnazione in ciò che scrivo, ma è vera solo in parte.
> La speranza che l'evoluzione porti tutti quanti noi verso orizzonti migliori confidando nel potere del ragionamento e della consapevolezza che sono propri dell'essere umano, c'è, anche se fiebole, lo ammetto...
> 
> E comunque, cara Sienne, in realtà stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa (vedi il neretto).
> ...




Ciao Diletta,

Infatti, per secoli e secoli ... l'uomo affermò e alcuni ancora continuano, 
che per natura, indole ... la donna non fosse e non è capace di fare tante cose ... 

neanche di pensare, di avere una propria opinione ...

"_Compete al marito, secondo la convenienza della natura, essere capo e signore; 
compete alla moglie, e sta bene, essere quasi un’accessione, 
un compimento del marito, tutta consacrata a lui e dal suo nome dominata"
(cit. Rosmini)

_"_La donna, insomma, è in un certo modo verso l’uomo ciò che è il vegetale verso l’animale, 
o la pianta parassita verso quella che si regge e si sostentata da sé"
__(cit. Gioberti)

_e invece ...   ...

Sienne


----------



## viola di mare (22 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> Infatti, per secoli e secoli ... l'uomo affermò e alcuni ancora continuano,
> che per natura, indole ... la donna non fosse e non è capace di fare tante cose ...
> ...







:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> Infatti, per secoli e secoli ... l'uomo affermò e alcuni ancora continuano,
> che per natura, indole ... la donna non fosse e non è capace di fare tante cose ...
> ...



Sienne, leggere certe citazioni è come un invito a dare un calcio nel culo al primo uomo che passa...anche se non c'entra nulla, ma in realtà c'entra sempre per il semplice fatto che è nato uomo.

Comunque, grazie al Cielo, quell'era è finita per sempre...

Non divaghiamo troppo però, perché si sta parlando di tendenze sessuali, allora mi chiedo questo:
visto che noi donne abbiamo raggiunto la pari libertà di esprimerci sessualmente e mi sembra che lo stiamo facendo "egregiamente" non sarà mica che anche noi, sotto sotto, avevamo da sempre questi impulsi che siamo state costrette a reprimere per millenni?
Che in realtà anche a noi ci piace come a "loro" e ci piace provare tanti gusti diversi?   

A me è venuto questo dubbio...perché, se fosse solo per spirito di emulazione, per voler dimostrare che possiamo anche noi, la cosa avrebbe avuto il suo corso e sarebbe rientrata, invece è un vero fenomeno di massa al punto che siamo arrivati al paradosso che chi non ha avuto parecchie esperienze sessuali quasi si vergogna ad ammetterlo...  
Tu che dici?


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'emancipazione è l'esaltazione delle nostre differenze, non lo scimmiottamento del peggio degli uomini.




Forse è passata inosservata questa tua perla di saggezza, ma non a me!
Ti superquoto!!:up:


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Diletta, convincitene: ci sono donne che ragionano con la patata e uomini che lo fanno col pisello, i morti di figa e le morte di cazzo.
> Sono tanti, sono pochi, chissenefrega: tu ne hai sposato uno. Ce ne sono anche di tipo diverso, così come ci sono donne che non sono mai saltate addosso a uno o magari l'hanno fatto, ma erano libere, che ne sai, o magari no. Ribadisco: chissenefrega.
> Il punto continua ad essere: tuo marito è così. A te va bene? Felici tutti.
> Ma piantala di negare che ci siano anche uomini differenti da lui.
> ...




Penso ancora che il mio sia nella media, né di più né di meno...
Mio marito è stato...come dire, ma lo posso anche dire: stronzo, perché questo è stato, ed è il primo lui ad ammetterlo.
La variabile importante è che ora lui non si può più nascondere dietro la maschera di uomo fedele perché non lo è stato, mentre chissà quanti fingono di essere quelli che non sono e le loro compagne dormono sonni tranquilli rimanendo nell'oblìo. Non vorrei mai più essere una di loro e penso che anche lui non lo vorrebbe più...
Mi ha promesso una cosa sola: il massimo impegno per rispettarmi e so che non tutto il male è venuto per nuocere perché quello che è accaduto gli ha dato l'opportunità di rendersi conto di tante cose e ce ne era di bisogno...

Poi, certamente ci sono gli uomini più tranquilli, ma non credo che il detto un po' volgarotto che dice "...tira di più un pelo di...che un carro di buoi"  sia stato coniato a caso...
Non credo proprio...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso ancora che il mio sia nella media, né di più né di meno...
> Mio marito è stato...come dire, ma lo posso anche dire: stronzo, perché questo è stato, ed è il primo lui ad ammetterlo.
> La variabile importante è che ora lui non si può più nascondere dietro la maschera di uomo fedele perché non lo è stato, mentre chissà quanti fingono di essere quelli che non sono e le loro compagne dormono sonni tranquilli rimanendo nell'oblìo. Non vorrei mai più essere una di loro e penso che anche lui non lo vorrebbe più...
> Mi ha promesso una cosa sola: il massimo impegno per rispettarmi e so che non tutto il male è venuto per nuocere perché quello che è accaduto gli ha dato l'opportunità di rendersi conto di tante cose e ce ne era di bisogno...
> ...


Poi Diletta
credimi
appunto ora le donne
sono più libere
sessualmente

e capisci
che tante volte
sono loro le cacciatrici?

E noi poveri mariti
siamo per loro bocconcini prelibati!

Ecco perchè i mariti
saggi 
si nascondono dietro le cotole
della moglie

che imbracciando il mattarello
dice
tranquillo caro

ti difendo io
da quella straga troiona
lì.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi Diletta
> credimi
> appunto ora le donne
> sono più libere
> ...




Sì, lo difendo io dall'attacco troiesco!! Mi sto appunto preparando in vista dell'estate...la stagione di fuoco.
Ho già il mattarello in mano...!!


----------



## Annuccia (22 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Diletta, convincitene: ci sono donne che ragionano con la patata e uomini che lo fanno col pisello*, i morti di figa e le morte di cazzo.
> *Sono tanti, sono pochi, chissenefrega: tu ne hai sposato uno. Ce ne sono anche di tipo diverso, così come ci sono donne che non sono mai saltate addosso a uno o magari l'hanno fatto, ma erano libere, che ne sai, o magari no. Ribadisco: chissenefrega.
> Il punto continua ad essere: tuo marito è così. A te va bene? Felici tutti.
> Ma piantala di negare che ci siano anche uomini differenti da lui.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:grandiosa questa.......:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso ancora che il mio sia nella media, né di più né di meno...
> Mio marito è stato...come dire, ma lo posso anche dire: stronzo, perché questo è stato, ed è il primo lui ad ammetterlo.
> La variabile importante è che ora lui non si può più nascondere dietro la maschera di uomo fedele perché non lo è stato, mentre chissà quanti fingono di essere quelli che non sono e le loro compagne dormono sonni tranquilli rimanendo nell'oblìo. Non vorrei mai più essere una di loro e penso che anche lui non lo vorrebbe più...
> Mi ha promesso una cosa sola: il massimo impegno per rispettarmi e so che non tutto il male è venuto per nuocere perché quello che è accaduto gli ha dato l'opportunità di rendersi conto di tante cose e ce ne era di bisogno...
> ...


Quando leggo sta roba penso che questa sezione del forum invece di chiamarsi Confessionale andrebbe rinominata in Confusionale.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, leggere certe citazioni è come un invito a dare un calcio nel culo al primo uomo che passa...anche se non c'entra nulla, ma in realtà c'entra sempre per il semplice fatto che è nato uomo.
> 
> Comunque, grazie al Cielo, quell'era è finita per sempre...
> 
> ...



Ciao cara Diletta,

non credo, che sia un dilagare. 
vedi, il comportamento "spinto verso l'altro sesso", è solo una parte del insieme. 
Per molti ancora oggi, è difficile pensare, che anche la donna sa essere "cacciatrice" ... 
Ed è normale, perché non abbiamo nessun immagine e storia di una cosa del genere. 
Manca l'esperienza ... la cultura e la religione, hanno soppresso questo lato. 

Se osserviamo l'uomo, vediamo, che anche lui si è spinto verso un voler mostrarsi sensuale, 
bello, curato, erotico, sexy, intrigante ecc. ... anche lui, non vuole più l'immagine del uomo di una volta. 
Si è spinto verso aggettivi, che erano riservati alla donna ... 
Ti ricordi dei "chippendales"? ... uomini, che si mostrano nella loro più profonda sussualità ... 
e donne che urlano, si lasciano mettere il "pisello" in faccia, toccano ... ruoli scambiati ... 
E continua ... la richiesta c'è ... le donne lo vogliono ... 
e trovi donne di tutte le età ... e di tutti i stili ... ogni volta le sale sono strapiene ...

Ci troviamo, secondo me (beh, io lo penso da quando ho ca. 13 anni), in un periodo molto triste. 
Credo che sia come un pendolo ... e il l'apice ancora non è stato raggiunto ... 
Un conto è sapere, che abbiamo questo lato dentro di noi ... e le donne, molti, lo stanno 
sperimentando ... ma saper fare ed essere una cosa, non significa che placa un bisogno. 
Ma la stessa cosa vale anche per l'uomo. Mio padre mi ha raccontato, come suo padre e lo zio
lo volevano portare a prostitute ecc. ecc. ... perché doveva essere e diventare uomo! 
Lui invece, ama disegnare, giocare a scacchi e leggere ... e non ha mai tradito mia madre. 
Dice sempre ... ho tutto quello che ho cercato e voluto ... lei è la mia seconda metà ...
non potrei mai, andare contro di lei ... 

Vedi, non ho la TV privata ... molti programmi neanche li guardo. Non sosterrò mai, quei
programmi e canali televisivi, che da una parte continuano a mostrare donne quasi nude
come decorazione, soprammobile ... e dall'altro lato, programmi, come i reality, che 
quasi quasi mi sembra un inno all'ignoranza! 

Quello che oggi conta è l'immagine ... essere ciò, che non si è ... ma, conta solo il mostrarlo. 

Ma questa parte, è solo quella che si fa vedere. 
Sai quanti ce ne sono, che non ne vogliono sapere? Che stanno a disparte? 
Osservano e vanno per la loro strada? E seguono i loro interessi ... musica, cultura ecc.?
Tanti! Sono tanti!

Personalmente, quando vengo invitata a certe feste e dopo tante tira e molla ci vado ...
e si arriva a parlare di esperienze sessuali ... io ascolto, di me non dico nulla, è una cosa intima. 
A volte chiedo ... semplicemente ... "mi fa piacere. ora cosa sai di più?" ... 
È una domanda fessa ... ma si impappinano ... 
Scusa, non mi fa impressione! Io e il mio compagno lo facciamo una volta al giorno! 
Da oltre vent'anni! Se questa non è esperienza ... non so!


   Chi è JB di questi due ...  io dico, quello in ...



sienne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, lo difendo io dall'attacco troiesco!! Mi sto appunto preparando in vista dell'estate...la stagione di fuoco.
> Ho già il mattarello in mano...!!


E conosci l'arma segreta no?
Per l'estate...

GLi dici...
AH caro

mi prendo due giorni 
e vado a farmi un conte

ma ti immagini caro un conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ok dai vengo io...
Da quelle parti ci sono un paio di organi del 1944 che vorrei vedere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara Diletta,
> 
> non credo, che sia un dilagare.
> vedi, il comportamento "spinto verso l'altro sesso", è solo una parte del insieme.
> ...



Ti confesso Sienne che prima di risponderti sono dovuta andare a guardare chi fossero sti Chippendales...e ti dirò che immaginarmi la scena che mi hai fatto intravvedere non mi piace per niente e mi suscita anche un po' di imbarazzo.
La stessa scena al contrario, hai capito cosa intendo, non mi fa lo stesso effetto.   
E' che non siamo abituati ad una donna così triviale, ma diciamola giusta...così porca.
Poi, ognuno fa quello che meglio crede per se stesso, ma, secondo me, non ci si guadagna. 
E poi, diciamola tutta: una donna deve essere "puttana" solo col proprio uomo e a porta chiusa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti confesso Sienne che prima di risponderti sono dovuta andare a guardare chi fossero sti Chippendales...e ti dirò che immaginarmi la scena che mi hai fatto intravvedere non mi piace per niente e mi suscita anche un po' di imbarazzo.
> La stessa scena al contrario, hai capito cosa intendo, non mi fa lo stesso effetto.
> E' che non siamo abituati ad una donna così triviale, ma diciamola giusta...così porca.
> Poi, ognuno fa quello che meglio crede per se stesso, ma, secondo me, non ci si guadagna.
> E poi, diciamola tutta: una donna deve essere "puttana" solo col proprio uomo e a porta chiusa.


A me fanno "senso" entrambi. Ma forse la mia è più una reazione allo stile che al sesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fanno "senso" entrambi. Ma forse la mia è più una reazione allo stile che al sesso.


più che altro mi sembrano... come dire... non vorrei fare la parte di quella che... però...
Insomma, sembrano due bambole, come Big Jim


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che altro mi sembrano... come dire... non vorrei fare la parte di quella che... però...
> Insomma, sembrano due bambole, come Big Jim



io sono andata a vedere lo spogliarello maschile una volta, con una mia amica che aveva il padre che gestiva una discoteca
ci siamo messe lontane, perchè ti tirano in pista
madonna che tamarri, troppo persino per me:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che altro mi sembrano... come dire... non vorrei fare la parte di quella che... però...
> Insomma, sembrano due bambole, come Big Jim


I ragazzi delle immagini sono con uno stile provocante per omosessuali più che per donne. Lo stile lo riferivo al comportamento dei clienti o spettatori. E' un po' come dire che le battute doppio senso non mi fanno ridere ma è perché penso a cose alla Banfi dei vecchi tempi. Ci sono doppi sensi raffinati che trovo divertenti.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2013)

*Esclusività fisica?*

Non si possono guardare i due della foto
Mi scende l'ormone sotto i piedi


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara Diletta,
> 
> non credo, che sia un dilagare.
> vedi, il comportamento "spinto verso l'altro sesso", è solo una parte del insieme.
> ...


Io non sono rappresentato, ma sti due:

View attachment 6927

sono il Conte e Nonno Micio al loro ultimo incontro.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I ragazzi delle immagini sono con uno stile provocante per omosessuali più che per donne. Lo stile lo riferivo al comportamento dei clienti o spettatori. E' un po' come dire che le battute doppio senso non mi fanno ridere ma è perché penso a cose alla Banfi dei vecchi tempi. Ci sono doppi sensi raffinati che trovo divertenti.



Ciao,

No, Brunetta ... sono andata sulla pagina di questo gruppo che "balla" per le donne ...  ...

Sienne


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uomini siate d'accordo?


ASSOLUTAMENTE NO, CI MANCHEREBBE


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti confesso Sienne che prima di risponderti sono dovuta andare a guardare chi fossero sti Chippendales...e ti dirò che immaginarmi la scena che mi hai fatto intravvedere non mi piace per niente e mi suscita anche un po' di imbarazzo.
> *La stessa scena al contrario, hai capito cosa intendo, non mi fa lo stesso effetto.*
> *E' che non siamo abituati ad una donna così triviale, ma diciamola giusta...così porca.*
> Poi, ognuno fa quello che meglio crede per se stesso, ma, secondo me, non ci si guadagna.
> E poi, diciamola tutta: una donna deve essere "puttana" solo col proprio uomo e a porta chiusa.



(...)


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> No, Brunetta ... sono andata sulla pagina di questo gruppo che "balla" per le donne ...  ...
> 
> Sienne


Lo fanno per le donne sacrificandosi, poi si divertono con i simili.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io sono andata a vedere lo spogliarello maschile una volta, con una mia amica che aveva il padre che gestiva una discoteca
> ci siamo messe lontane, perchè ti tirano in pista
> madonna che tamarri, troppo persino per me:rotfl:



sono andata più volte e ben lontana anche io ...
più che tamarri mi fa impressione tutto quell'untume che hanno
addosso...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sono rappresentato, ma sti due:
> 
> View attachment 6927
> 
> sono il Conte e Nonno Micio al loro ultimo incontro.




:rotfl:

Madonna spero di no ....però fighi!:rotfl:

soprattutto quello in rosa :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti confesso Sienne che prima di risponderti sono dovuta andare a guardare chi fossero sti Chippendales...e ti dirò che immaginarmi la scena che mi hai fatto intravvedere non mi piace per niente e mi suscita anche un po' di imbarazzo.
> La stessa scena al contrario, hai capito cosa intendo, non mi fa lo stesso effetto.
> E' che non siamo abituati ad una donna così triviale, ma diciamola giusta...così porca.
> Poi, ognuno fa quello che meglio crede per se stesso, ma, secondo me, non ci si guadagna.
> E poi, diciamola tutta: una donna deve essere "puttana" solo col proprio uomo e a porta chiusa.


Invece gli uomini che sbavano dietro alle spogliarelliste sono una figata

:sbatti:


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fanno per le donne *sacrificandosi*, poi si divertono con i simili.



va bè, dai, anche se fosse non è che vanno in miniera!


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti confesso Sienne che prima di risponderti sono dovuta andare a guardare chi fossero sti Chippendales...e ti dirò che immaginarmi la scena che mi hai fatto intravvedere non mi piace per niente e mi suscita anche un po' di imbarazzo.
> La stessa scena al contrario, hai capito cosa intendo, non mi fa lo stesso effetto.
> E' che non siamo abituati ad una donna così triviale, ma diciamola giusta...così porca.
> Poi, ognuno fa quello che meglio crede per se stesso, ma, secondo me, non ci si guadagna.
> E poi, diciamola tutta: una donna deve essere "puttana" solo col proprio uomo e a porta chiusa.



Ciao Diletta,

 ... tu ti sei soffermata sulla donna, che si scatena ecc. 
e la definisci ... 

ma ti ho messo anche le immagini di uomini, 
che vogliono essere sexy, affascinanti ecc. come le donne. 
ma lì, non ti soffermi ... perché? 

Entrambi ... cercano ... e alcuni hanno trovato! 
E altri continuano a cercare, e altri ancora stanno in catene ecc. 

Ci vorrà ancora un bel po' ... l'uguaglianza ancore non c'è ... 
su vari fronti ... 

C'è di tutto ... ed è un bene che sia così! Anche se ci troviamo in un 
periodo, nel quale ci sono degli eccessi ... ma in entrambe le parti! 

La cosa bella è ... si può scegliere! Sei libera di scegliere! 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> va bè, dai, anche se fosse non è che vanno in miniera!


Però ce li manderei :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> ... tu ti sei soffermata sulla donna, che si scatena ecc.
> e la definisci ...
> ...



...ma l'uguaglianza intesa come voler essere uguali nel comportamento, nelle attitudini e perfino nell'aspetto esteriore non ci sarà mai (spero). Perché ci dovrebbe essere?

Se invece per uguaglianza intendevi dire parità di diritti e di considerazione, mi sembra che siamo messe già piuttosto bene qui da noi.
Se mai, la auspico per la popolazione femminile che vive ancora in condizioni di sudditanza in altre culture e che sarebbe ora che si svegliasse!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma l'uguaglianza intesa come voler essere uguali nel comportamento, nelle attitudini e perfino nell'aspetto esteriore non ci sarà mai (spero). Perché ci dovrebbe essere?
> 
> Se invece per uguaglianza intendevi dire parità di diritti e di considerazione, mi sembra che siamo messe già piuttosto bene qui da noi.
> Se mai, la auspico per la *popolazione femminile che vive ancora in condizioni di sudditanza in altre culture e che sarebbe ora che si svegliasse!*


dici quelle culture nelle quali il comportamento dell'uomo da millenni viene sdoganato dalle regole che valgono per la donna?


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dici quelle culture nelle quali il comportamento dell'uomo da millenni viene sdoganato dalle regole che valgono per la donna?



Certo, pensavo al medio oriente, ma non solo a quello.
Non ho mai legittimato i diritti dell'uomo in quelle culture, anche se non entro nel merito non appartenendovi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma l'uguaglianza intesa come voler essere uguali nel comportamento, nelle attitudini e perfino nell'aspetto esteriore non ci sarà mai (spero). Perché ci dovrebbe essere?
> 
> *Se invece per uguaglianza intendevi dire parità di diritti e di considerazione, mi sembra che siamo messe già piuttosto bene qui da noi*.
> Se mai, la auspico per la popolazione femminile che vive ancora in condizioni di sudditanza in altre culture e che sarebbe ora che si svegliasse!



certo, come no


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2013)

*Diletta*

i tuoi ragionamenti mi inducono a pensare che la scarsa considerazione per la donna parte spesso dalla donna stessa e a sperare che ci siano sempre meno donne a pensarla come te


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma l'uguaglianza intesa come voler essere uguali nel comportamento, nelle attitudini e perfino nell'aspetto esteriore non ci sarà mai (spero). Perché ci dovrebbe essere?
> 
> Se invece per uguaglianza intendevi dire parità di diritti e di considerazione, mi sembra che siamo messe già piuttosto bene qui da noi.
> Se mai, la auspico per la popolazione femminile che vive ancora in condizioni di sudditanza in altre culture e che sarebbe ora che si svegliasse!



Ciao Diletta,

mi rende molto triste, quando leggo alcune cose tue ...
mi chiedo veramente, in che mondo vivi ... e in base a che cosa, consideri l'uomo e la donna!
*
La parità, è solo sulla carta per fare politica!

*Viviamo in un mondo gestito per una grandissima parte da uomini,
Con regole, che provengono da loro ...
Veniamo pagate per lo stesso lavoro, meno degli uomini (ancora in molti settori) ... 
ecc. ecc. (la lista è lunga ...)

Ho quasi il doppio di qualifiche del mio compagno. E nonostante ciò, lo stipendio
lo porta lui a casa, perché lo pagano molto di più!!!! Questo è parità? 

Ma di cosa parli? Dove vedi tutta questa uguaglianza? Se già dentro di te non c'è?

L'importante è, considerarsi uguali come ESSERI UMANI, al di là poi di quello che 
si può effettivamente concludere. Le differenze sono trasversali ... 
sia nelle donne, come nei uomini! 

Questa parità, è stata tanto ricercata, combattuta! E bisogna continuare!

Lo so, che ci sono donne, che hanno come malinteso questa lotta,
ricalcando il modello maschile, portandone all'eccesso alcuni difetti! 
Questo però dimostra, che anche la donne ne è capace!

Ma questa lotte comporta, che anche l'uomo si deve dare una regolata! 
Non è padrone! Non c'è solo lui, che può fare quello che vuole! 
Non può continuare a proclamare e a battere i piedi per terra ... 
ohhh il mio pisello mi comanda! Eh, no! Anche noi abbiamo questo ormone!
E cosa facciamo ora? Un'ammucchiata? 

Sono donne, che la pensano come te ... che impediscono questa lotta!
Donne che giudicano! Non c'è niente da giudicare ... niente! 
Siamo uguali! E allora, diamoci una regolata! 

sienne        :infelice:


----------



## Eretteo (23 Aprile 2013)

Mah,ho lavorato sia in fabbrica che in ufficio,e non ho mai visto differenze di retribuzione fra uomini e donne.
Poi a quelle che strillano perche' vogliono la parita' assoluta,le accontenterei subito;negli uffici in direzione meta' segretarie e meta' segretari.
Ed in reparto dove i facchini si portano a spalla i sacchi da 50 kg (e gia' va bene,perche' fino a pochi anni fa andavano sui 70/75) per 8 ore di fila,meta' facchini e meta'  facchine,di quelle che sbraitano in piazza,col megafono e gli striscioni.
Le accontenterei all'istante.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, come no



ma dove vedi tutta questa scarsa considerazione delle donne?
a parte la storia delle poche donne ai vertici di potere, intendevo nella vita normale di noi villici...ehm, cittadini


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mah,ho lavorato sia in fabbrica che in ufficio,e non ho mai visto differenze di retribuzione fra uomini e donne.
> Poi a quelle che strillano perche' vogliono la parita' assoluta,le accontenterei subito;negli uffici in direzione meta' segretarie e meta' segretari.
> Ed in reparto dove i facchini si portano a spalla i sacchi da 50 kg (e gia' va bene,perche' fino a pochi anni fa andavano sui 70/75) per 8 ore di fila,meta' facchini e meta'  facchine,di quelle che sbraitano in piazza,col megafono e gli striscioni.
> Le accontenterei all'istante.


Ciao,

OK. allora mi scuso, perché qui in Svizzera e in Spagna ancora è così.
In molti settori, c'è ancora una differenza di stipendio notevole. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Io faccio discriminazioni tra uomini e donne. A un uomo che scrive cazzate non rispondo, penso non ci sia speranza, a una donna sì, penso ci sia sempre una possibilità.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io faccio discriminazioni tra uomini e donne. A un uomo che scrive cazzate non rispondo, penso non ci sia speranza, a una donna sì, penso ci sia sempre una possibilità.


ma no dai ...uomini e donne dicono cazzate in ugual modo....

io sarei una possibilità allora:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mah,ho lavorato sia in fabbrica che in ufficio,e non ho mai visto differenze di retribuzione fra uomini e donne.
> Poi a quelle che strillano perche' vogliono la parita' assoluta,le accontenterei subito;negli uffici in direzione meta' segretarie e meta' segretari.
> Ed in reparto dove i facchini si portano a spalla i sacchi da 50 kg (e gia' va bene,perche' fino a pochi anni fa andavano sui 70/75) per 8 ore di fila,meta' facchini e meta' facchine,di quelle che sbraitano in piazza,col megafono e gli striscioni.
> Le accontenterei all'istante.


Sulla paga base per forza. E' la parte di retribuzione variabile che cambia, eccome. Più sali di livello, più vedi la differenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dove vedi tutta questa scarsa considerazione delle donne?
> a parte la storia delle poche donne ai vertici di potere, intendevo nella vita normale di noi *villici*...ehm, cittadini




siamo villici, sì
dove vivo io è pieno di donne che giudicano le altre donne secondo i parametri di diletta, per esempio
pur frequentando persone nel mio paese vivo in un'estrema solitudine intellettiva proprio per questo motivo

non giudico quelle donne, perchè constato che stanno bene così, tra un caffè al bar, un pettegolezzo, la messa domenicale e la festa del patronato da organizzare
donne che per esempio vedono il lavoro come un surrogato/complemento di quello del marito, per tirar fuori quel che manca ad avere delle risorse economiche bastevoli e così si sottostimano 

però non posso far parte di loro, anche se ci ho provato: per mia figlia, se non altro

lo dico un pò scherzosamente, ma tu non hai idea del medioevo in cui vivo io


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma no dai ...uomini e donne dicono cazzate in ugual modo....
> 
> io sarei una possibilità allora:rotfl::rotfl:


Riconosco la parità delle cazzate. Sono io più tollerante e possibilista con le donne.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mah,ho lavorato sia in fabbrica che in ufficio,e *non ho mai visto differenze di retribuzione fra uomini e donne.*
> Poi a quelle che strillano perche' vogliono la parita' assoluta,le accontenterei subito;negli uffici in direzione meta' segretarie e meta' segretari.
> Ed in reparto dove i facchini si portano a spalla i sacchi da 50 kg (e gia' va bene,perche' fino a pochi anni fa andavano sui 70/75) per 8 ore di fila,meta' facchini e meta'  facchine,di quelle che sbraitano in piazza,col megafono e gli striscioni.
> Le accontenterei all'istante.



io sì
prendo meno di un uomo che fa il mio stesso lavoro

però non parlavo solo di lavoro


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sì
> prendo meno di un uomo che fa il mio stesso lavoro
> 
> però non parlavo solo di lavoro


PURE IO:incazzato:


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

probabilmente mi spiego male, e di ciò mi scuso ...  ...


Non sono una persona, che proclama a bandiera alta la parità. 

Ma mi dà veramente fastidio, quando gli stessi comportamenti
vengono giudicati differentemente in base al sesso di una persona.

E ciò, in vari ambiti!

Sicuramente c'è una rabbia mia alla base! 
Ho chiuso i ponti con una parte della mia famiglia, per questo motivo. 
Da piccola, mi dicevano sempre, ma questo è da maschietti, 
perché m'interessavo per la meccanica ecc. 
ecc. 

Pur essendo piccola e snella ... a casa nostra, "l'uomo" sono io!
Cioè, tutto che concerne l'elettronica, risanamento della casa, la caldaia ecc. 
lo gestisco io, perché lui non ne capisce una cippa! E quando vengono i lavoratori,
sempre la stessa cosa ... "ritorniamo quando vostro marito sta in casa per 
spiegare come funziona ... " ma andate a quel paese! 
Se mio marito non sa mettere neanche un chiodo! ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i tuoi ragionamenti mi inducono a pensare che la scarsa considerazione per la donna parte spesso dalla donna stessa e a sperare che ci siano sempre meno donne a pensarla come te


Quoto



Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, pensavo al medio oriente, ma non solo a quello.
> Non ho mai legittimato i diritti dell'uomo in quelle culture, anche se non entro nel merito non appartenendovi.



Guarda che è lo stesso atteggiamento che hai spesso tu:singleeye:


----------



## viola di mare (23 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> probabilmente mi spiego male, e di ciò mi scuso ...  ...
> 
> ...




ti capisco perfettamente... ero l'uomo di casa quando ero sposata ed ora che sono tornata da mia madre uguale!!! 
mi sono montata da sola una rete metallica su tutto il perimetro del giardino... la sera avevo le mani tutte rovinate! mio marito avrebbe sicuramente chiamato qualcuno!!!


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> siamo villici, sì
> dove vivo io è pieno di donne che giudicano le altre donne secondo i parametri di diletta, per esempio
> pur frequentando persone nel mio paese vivo in un'estrema solitudine intellettiva proprio per questo motivo
> 
> ...


ma io invece ho notato che qualsiasi cosa fai, potevi/dovevi fare "altro"!
ergo, è da tempo che non mi interesso alle voci di popolo:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io invece ho notato che qualsiasi cosa fai, potevi/dovevi fare "altro"!
> ergo, è da tempo che non mi interesso alle voci di popolo:smile:



Idem:smile:


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> siamo villici, sì
> dove vivo io è pieno di donne che giudicano le altre donne secondo i parametri di diletta, per esempio
> pur frequentando persone nel mio paese vivo in un'estrema solitudine intellettiva proprio per questo motivo
> 
> ...



Se pensi che io sia simile alle donne del tuo paese ti dico che hai preso un granchio, e anche bello grosso!!!
E ti dico anche che qui da me il medioevo è passato da un pezzo...


p.s. quali sarebbero i miei parametri?
Sono curiosa, ma proprio per quello non me lo dirai...


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i tuoi ragionamenti mi inducono a pensare che la scarsa considerazione per la donna parte spesso dalla donna stessa e a sperare che ci siano sempre meno donne a pensarla come te


ah, dimenticavo:
veramente la considerazione ce l'ho molto meno per gli uomini, se non si era capito...


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> mi rende molto triste, quando leggo alcune cose tue ...
> mi chiedo veramente, in che mondo vivi ... e in base a che cosa, consideri l'uomo e la donna!
> ...



E mi dispiace se ti ho reso molto triste perché non era mia intenzione.

Andiamo per ordine:

'dentro di me non c'è l'uguaglianza'.
Questa è una forzatura, come diavolo fai tu a saperlo?
Io mi considero uguale, anzi, direi che a volte pecco anche di presunzione, pensa un po' come mi sento inferiore...specie verso un uomo.   
A me gli uomini mi fanno un baffo...

A me sembra che l'uomo l'abbia capito molto bene di essere stato spodestato. Infatti è talmente confuso e disorientato che non si è ancora ripreso da questa epocale inversione di rotta.
E l'uomo ne è impaurito...come mi dispiace (è ironico).

A me danno fastidio, ma si è capito, le emulazioni di comportamenti che non sono nostri, che non ci appartengono per davvero.
Non cè bisogno di dimostrarla così la nostra pari dignità. La donna è un mondo a sé, ricchissimo, da custodire e non da disperdere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io invece ho notato che qualsiasi cosa fai, potevi/dovevi fare "altro"!
> ergo, è da tempo che non mi interesso alle voci di popolo:smile:



free, un conto è disinteressarsi alle voci del popolo, un altro è ravvisare la realtà che ti circonda


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ah, dimenticavo:
> veramente la considerazione ce l'ho molto meno per gli uomini, se non si era capito...



in effetti non si capisce per nulla
ma sarò tarda io, non dico di no


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> free, un conto è disinteressarsi alle voci del popolo, un altro è ravvisare la realtà che ti circonda


il fatto è che non credo che la vita di provincia sia disprezzabile, almeno se presa con le dovute cautele
intanto, se sei "conosciuta", hai una faccia da portate in giro, nel bene e nel male, ovvero non sei "protetta" dall'anonimato delle grandi città
hai la possibilità, se ti interessa, di far vedere quello che sei, oppure di fregartene ampiamente
che poi alla fine la gente parla e ricama giusto il tempo di passare al prossimo nuovo "scandalo": niente di personale, secondo me
ogni tanto, per scherzare, affermo che io ci tengo moltissimo alla mia cattiva reputazione, e quindi è ovvio che mi comporti di conseguenza


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti non si capisce per nulla
> ma sarò tarda io, non dico di no




Ma pensaci, e ora faccio un discorso terra terra...

Stanno dietro a fighe diverse credendo di trovare chissà cosa...
sono patetici per non dire altro...che volpi che sono!

A dirla tutta, se mai, sarebbe più "giustificata" la donna se va in cerca di esperienze prestazionali. Non si può certo dire che gli uomini siano tutti uguali da quel lato...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma pensaci, e ora faccio un discorso terra terra...
> 
> Stanno dietro a fighe diverse credendo di trovare chissà cosa...
> sono patetici per non dire altro...che volpi che sono!
> ...


Invece le donne si?


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece le donne si?




...mio marito ha sentenziato che siamo proprio "tutte uguali" e io ci credo sulla parola.

P.s. però non mi mazziare per una volta, dai, prendila come una battuta, lo so che è una battutaccia, ma mi è scappata...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...mio marito ha sentenziato che siamo proprio "tutte uguali" e io ci credo sulla parola.
> 
> P.s. però non mi mazziare per una volta, dai, prendila come una battuta, lo so che è una battutaccia, ma mi è scappata...


Ma io non ti mazzio...
Era una curiosità
Non sono un uomo ma credo che a letto ogni donna sia assolutamente diversa dall'altra, esattamente come lo è ogni uomo.
Ma e lo dice tuo marito, mi sa che devo crederci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che non credo che la vita di provincia sia disprezzabile, almeno se presa con le dovute cautele
> intanto, se sei "conosciuta", hai una faccia da portate in giro, nel bene e nel male, ovvero non sei "protetta" dall'anonimato delle grandi città
> hai la possibilità, se ti interessa, di far vedere quello che sei, oppure di fregartene ampiamente
> che poi alla fine la gente parla e ricama giusto il tempo di passare al prossimo nuovo "scandalo": niente di personale, secondo me
> *ogni tanto, per scherzare, affermo che io ci tengo moltissimo alla mia cattiva reputazione, e quindi è ovvio che mi comporti di conseguenza*



idem

la vita di provincia ha tantissimi aspetti apprezzabilissimi

ma il discorso non è tanto sul personale, che di quello me ne frego ampiamente e vivo benissimo lo stesso
è la visione globale che ti colloca come allineato o avulso dal contesto: e per quanto tu possa fregartene, da lì dipendono molto le tue frequentazioni, non solo da te e dalle tue scelte

non so se mi spiego


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma pensaci, e ora faccio un discorso terra terra...
> 
> Stanno dietro a fighe diverse credendo di trovare chissà cosa...
> sono patetici per non dire altro...che volpi che sono!
> ...



è un discorso un po' troppo terra terra!
detto così sembra che uomini e donne sia gli accessori dei loro genitali
l'unico modo per dare un senso ad un discorso del genere credo sia dire che scoparsi l'impossibile venga a noia, come succede per tutte le reiterazioni portate all'eccesso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma pensaci, e ora faccio un discorso terra terra...
> 
> *Stanno dietro a fighe diverse credendo di trovare chissà cosa*...
> sono patetici per non dire altro...che volpi che sono!
> ...



ecco un discorso declassante per la donna, ad esempio


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> idem
> 
> la vita di provincia ha tantissimi aspetti apprezzabilissimi
> 
> ...


sì, ho capito
ma chiedo: cosa pensi di trovare chissà dove?
veramente credi che in altre realtà sia tutto più figo?
secondo me basta frequentare chi è affine a te, e gli altri sono un contorno, a volte pittoresco
ma io che a volte ho frequentato gente più "avanti" di me, ammetto che per me erano troppo avanti, tanto da preferire stare al bar a dire cazzate, per es. :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> sì, ho capito
> ma chiedo: cosa pensi di trovare chissà dove?
> veramente credi che in altre realtà sia tutto più figo?
> secondo me basta frequentare chi è affine a te, e gli altri sono un contorno, a volte pittoresco
> ma io che a volte ho frequentato gente più "avanti" di me, ammetto che per me erano troppo avanti, tanto da preferire stare al bar a dire cazzate, per es. :singleeye:


Ecco io sono un ottimo collante,riesco a star bene con tutti o quasi,mi piace osservare la diversità di chi mi è intorno,mi piace sparare cazzate nei bar,mi piace disquisire seriamente,un pò pariolino, un pò tufellaro,un pò fine, un pò coatto,contaminato fino all'osso.:up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che non credo che la vita di provincia sia disprezzabile, almeno se presa con le dovute cautele
> intanto, se sei "conosciuta", hai una faccia da portate in giro, nel bene e nel male, ovvero non sei "protetta" dall'anonimato delle grandi città
> hai la possibilità, se ti interessa, di far vedere quello che sei, oppure di fregartene ampiamente
> che poi alla fine la gente parla e ricama giusto il tempo di passare al prossimo nuovo "scandalo": niente di personale, secondo me
> ogni tanto, per scherzare, affermo che io ci tengo moltissimo alla mia cattiva reputazione, e quindi è ovvio che mi comporti di conseguenza


Ciao Pantera...dove vivo io,paese di provincia,sono anche troppo conosciuto...rispetto alla citta'dove abitavo,20anni fa' e'cambiato tutto...sai il lei non esiste,quasi ciao con tutti.L'aspetto negativo e'non si fanno i cassi loro..pensa che una mia amica,famosa quanto me ,si sente chiedere dalle clienti,come e'che a 40anni convive..e perche' non si sposa.:smile::smile:..........


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E mi dispiace se ti ho reso molto triste perché non era mia intenzione.
> 
> Andiamo per ordine:
> 
> ...


Ciao Diletta,

grazie, per la pazienza ... :smile: ...

Quando ti leggo, trapela spesso per me, che "giudichi / definisci" lo stesso comportamento
differentemente, a secondo del sesso. 

Cioè, se lo fa l'uomo, è perché uomo è sta nella sua indole - perciò difficilmente può cambiare. 
Se la stessa cosa la fa la donna, la definisci "porca", e non sta nella sua indole - vuole solo essere come l'uomo. 

Se il prezzo da pagare, è l'esagerazione da parte di alcuni (maschio e femmina), va bene!
Basta essere usciti dalle "catene", e bisogna continuare, perché ancora non c'è la parità in molte "teste". 
Guarda, quante donne si lasciano ancora sottomettere ... e non bisogna guardare verso altri paesi,
sta proprio dietro l'angolo di casa ... la cronaca lo riporta di continuo ... 

Anche a me, danno fastidio certi comportamenti, ma da ambo le parti! 
In questo non faccio differenza!

Comunque ... questo post tuo è molto più chiaro per me! ... :smile: ... 

Proverò, di leggerti differentemente ... 


sienne


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco io sono un ottimo collante,riesco a star bene con tutti o quasi,mi piace osservare la diversità di chi mi è intorno,mi piace sparare cazzate nei bar,mi piace disquisire seriamente,un pò pariolino, un pò tufellaro,un pò fine, un pò coatto,contaminato fino all'osso.:up:



anche a me piace andare al bar
perchè significa che non ho niente da fare
e non è poco!


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Pantera...dove vivo io,paese di provincia,sono anche troppo conosciuto...rispetto alla citta'dove abitavo,20anni fa' e'cambiato tutto...sai il lei non esiste,quasi ciao con tutti.L'aspetto negativo e'non si fanno i cassi loro..pensa che una mia amica,famosa quanto me ,si sente chiedere dalle clienti,come e'che a 40anni convive..e *perche' non si sposa*.:smile::smile:..........



anche a me lo chiedono, a volte


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2013)

*Ma*



free ha detto:


> anche a me piace andare al bar
> perchè significa che non ho niente da fare
> e non è poco!


Io frequentavo un bar dove ci ritrovavamo tutti con le moto,sogni,risate,prese per il culo,i bar di periferia sono un pò come casa,ricordo ancora quel sabato pomeriggio che son riuscito a mangiare 7 ghiaccioli in un'ora....!


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

però, devo dire una cosa ... 

da quando sono madre, sono molto più esposta nel mio modo di fare.
e molti contatti, non li puoi scegliere ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Come fate a essere così informate sulle opinioni del vicinato per me resta un mistero. E' già tanto se li riconosco.


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come fate a essere così informate sulle opinioni del vicinato per me resta un mistero. E' già tanto se li riconosco.


Ciao

siamo 200 abitanti ...
tutti sanno tutto ... o quasi ...
la posta é integrata nel negozietto del paese.
quando passi di lí ... ne senti di tutti i colori.


sienne


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta, io ho abitato decenni a Milano e 22 anni nella stessa casa, 200 famiglie, ho conosciuto due famiglie perchè la signora che mi curava le figlie ha avuto occasione di far giocare le mie con le figlie di quelle famiglie e dopo 22 anni, nei giorni del trasloco ho intravisto, per la prima volta, un architetto che abitata sotto di noi. Questo a Milano.

Poi ho abitato in 2 paesini, e credimi, pur non conoscendo quasi nessuno, in molti sapevano molto di noi, e l'ho saputo da poche amiche trovate per il lavoro in un paese.

Dove abito ora, da dieci anni, conosco solo una signora, casualmente, saputo dopo, suocera di un ex-collega. Però basta e avanza, essendo nativa di qui sa tutto di tutti e conosce tutti, e pur vedendola ogni tanto, camminiamo insieme quando c'è il sole e io sono spesso via, in un ora mi parla di mezzo paese, e mi fa nomi per me sconosciuti.

Tra la città ed il paese c'è un abisso.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> siamo 200 abitanti ...
> tutti sanno tutto ... o quasi ...
> ...


200? C'è più gente nel mio condominio! :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Brunetta, io ho abitato decenni a Milano e *22 anni nella stessa casa*, 200 famiglie, ho conosciuto due famiglie perchè la signora che mi curava le figlie ha avuto occasione di far giocare le mie con le figlie di quelle famiglie e dopo 22 anni, *nei giorni del trasloco ho intravisto, per la prima volta, un architetto che abitata sotto di noi.* Questo a Milano.
> 
> Poi ho abitato in 2 paesini, e credimi, pur non conoscendo quasi nessuno, in molti sapevano molto di noi, e l'ho saputo da poche amiche trovate per il lavoro in un paese.
> 
> ...


Mi rendo conto! Io capisco il primo caso.


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 200? C'è più gente nel mio condominio! :singleeye:



Infatti, quello che ho appena scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...mio marito ha sentenziato che siamo proprio "tutte uguali" e io ci credo sulla parola.
> 
> P.s. però non mi mazziare per una volta, dai, prendila come una battuta, lo so che è una battutaccia, ma mi è scappata...


mando a dire a tuo marito
che le donne non sono affatto tutte uguali
ma che sono una peggio dell'altra

Ora noi siamo volpi
nella misura che ci stanno le fagiane!

E stiamo lontani
da vipere...no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> è un discorso un po' troppo terra terra!
> detto così sembra che uomini e donne sia gli accessori dei loro genitali
> l'unico modo per dare un senso ad un discorso del genere credo sia dire che scoparsi l'impossibile venga a noia, come succede per tutte le reiterazioni portate all'eccesso


Infatti questa è la mia noia...

Sono così mal ridotto
che ora se un'amica mi chiama e tutta festosa mi dice
ciao conte...

Io le rispondo...
Ma mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...alzando gli occhi al cielo...
Ancora teeeeeeeeeeeeee....
Mammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

Ehm...ma perchè non rispondi ai miei sms?
Perchè devo? SOno obbligato...eh?
Cazzo vuoi da me...

E lei ma che cafone, ma che maleducato
e un tempo eri così dolce così buono così teneroso...

Beh adesso mi sono rotto va bene? R O T T O...ok?

Ho le mie cose da fare....
Robe da uomini....
Cose che tu non puoi capire....
Robe da uomini....


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...mio marito ha sentenziato che siamo proprio "tutte uguali" e io ci credo sulla parola.
> 
> P.s. però non mi mazziare per una volta, dai, prendila come una battuta, lo so che è una battutaccia, ma mi è scappata...



Bisognerebbe capire in che situazione tuo marito ha sostenuto che 'siamo tutte uguali'.

Se lo ha detto di una normale conversazione NON è un complimento nei tuoi confronti, se detto in orizzontale può essere vero, non lo sapremo mai, noi donne.


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ti capisco perfettamente... ero l'uomo di casa quando ero sposata ed ora che sono tornata da mia madre uguale!!!
> mi sono montata da sola una rete metallica su tutto il perimetro del giardino... la sera avevo le mani tutte rovinate! mio marito avrebbe sicuramente chiamato qualcuno!!!



Ciao viola,

infatti, se le cose si farebbero secondo ciò, che sa fare il mio compagno,
ora saremmo rovinati economicamente! senza scherzi! 

nel suo mestiere è bravissimo, come padre e compagno anche 
ma non ha la testa "pratica" ... 

però devo dire, che se gli spiego come fare, lui poi è un motore senza sosta! 
abbiamo rinnovato una "capannetta" ... ha fatto un ottimo lavoro!
Ora tocca rifare una parte della facciata della casa ... ha dimenticato tutto! 
mi chiede mille volte le stesse cose ... almeno c'è la volontà!

sienne


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe capire in che situazione tuo marito ha sostenuto che 'siamo tutte uguali'.
> 
> Se lo ha detto di una normale conversazione NON è un complimento nei tuoi confronti, se detto in orizzontale può essere vero, non lo sapremo mai, noi donne.




Era riferito alla seconda opzione...ma noi, come hai detto tu, non lo sapremo mai!


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sì
> prendo meno di un uomo che fa il mio stesso lavoro
> 
> però non parlavo solo di lavoro





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sulla paga base per forza. E' la parte di retribuzione variabile che cambia, eccome. Più sali di livello, più vedi la differenza.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> OK. allora mi scuso, perché qui in Svizzera e in Spagna ancora è così.
> In molti settori, c'è ancora una differenza di stipendio notevole.
> ...


Ho sempre confrontato la busta paga con colleghi e colleghe,per vedere quanto ci fregavano a fare troppi straordinari;ed anche a livello impiegatizio la differenza era sempre di qualche euro.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ho sempre confrontato la busta paga con colleghi e colleghe,per vedere quanto ci fregavano a fare troppi straordinari;ed anche a livello impiegatizio la differenza era sempre di qualche euro.



ti ha morso una tarantola radioattiva e gigante oggi?

Madonna santa, non è una guerra santa da dover dire ho ragione io.
Beato te che hai lavorato in una delle poche oasi in cui le retribuzioni erano uguali.
Anche la mia esperienza è stata diversa dalla tua, ma uguale a quella delle altre. Poi ci sono tanto di dati su ogni sito. Non è un invenzione onirica di quattro donnette che un mattino si è svegliato e ha deciso di raccontarla così.
Non è una gara da cazzo duro.
Essù...prendi l'anti veleno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ho sempre confrontato la busta paga con colleghi e colleghe,per vedere quanto ci fregavano a fare troppi straordinari;ed anche a livello impiegatizio la differenza era sempre di qualche euro.


Ah te li pagano gli straordinari? Beato te.


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non ti mazzio...
> Era una curiosità
> Non sono un uomo ma credo che a letto ogni donna sia assolutamente diversa dall'altra, esattamente come lo è ogni uomo.
> Ma e lo dice tuo marito, mi sa che devo crederci


per la prima volta dirò una cosa banale, ma è quella che è stata la mia esperienza. LAddove le donne trovano differenze...ho notato invece che andare a letto con una o con un'altra cambia poco in senso fisico. Anzi, dirò una cosa simpatica, il più delle volte che le donne hanno provato a farmi cose "piacevoli" sono riuscite solo a farmi del male, quindi penso proprio che il più delle donne ha una alta stima di se stessa a letto.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> per la prima volta dirò una cosa banale, ma è quella che è stata la mia esperienza. LAddove le donne trovano differenze...ho notato invece che andare a letto con una o con un'altra cambia poco in senso fisico. Anzi, dirò una cosa simpatica, il più delle volte che le donne hanno provato a farmi cose "piacevoli" sono riuscite solo a farmi del male, quindi penso proprio che il più delle donne ha una alta stima di se stessa a letto.


Beh cambia molto secondo la stazza
Quando lei è sopra no?
Cioè un conto è avere sopra una che pesa 45 kili...un conto che ti salga sopra un donnone da 150 no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh cambia molto secondo la stazza
> Quando lei è sopra no?
> Cioè un conto è avere sopra una che pesa 45 kili...un conto che ti salga sopra un donnone da 150 no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda Conte, cambia solo per la mia resistenza fisica, ma onestamente il più delle volte mi sono reso conto di quanto le donne si sopravvalutano. Devo dire che sono cascato bene a casa, alla mia per fortuna non frega u cavolo di farmi cose "piacevoli" che poi si rivelano mezze torture.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda Conte, cambia solo per la mia resistenza fisica, ma onestamente il più delle volte mi sono reso conto di quanto le donne si sopravvalutano. Devo dire che sono cascato bene a casa, alla mia per fortuna non frega u cavolo di farmi cose "piacevoli" che poi si rivelano mezze torture.


A chi lo dici...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> per la prima volta dirò una cosa banale, ma è quella che è stata la mia esperienza. LAddove le donne trovano differenze...ho notato invece che andare a letto con una o con un'altra cambia poco in senso fisico. Anzi, dirò una cosa simpatica, il più delle volte che le donne hanno provato a farmi cose "piacevoli" sono riuscite solo a farmi del male, quindi penso proprio che il più delle donne ha una alta stima di se stessa a letto.


mha se a più di 40 per stimarmi devo valutare le mie performance a letto 
mi considererei messa male...


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A chi lo dici...


Una volta io ed il mio migliore amico trovammo un libricino molto spimpatico a casa di una nostra amica ormai da troppi anni in giro per il mondo, tale libricino si chiamava "Fallo felice" e con un poco di curiosità leggemmo qualcosa....Conte, era da paura!!! Cioè se delle donne leggono quel libro e pensano che con quello possono rendere felici un uomo, allora consiglio direttamente di regalare un cilicio all'uomo in questione!!! 
Posso solo dirti che io ed il mio amico ci guardammo e buttammo tale libro nel cestino della spazzatura!!!


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una volta io ed il mio migliore amico trovammo un libricino molto spimpatico a casa di una nostra amica ormai da troppi anni in giro per il mondo, tale libricino si chiamava "Fallo felice" e con un poco di curiosità leggemmo qualcosa....Conte, era da paura!!! Cioè se delle donne leggono quel libro e pensano che con quello possono rendere felici un uomo, allora consiglio direttamente di regalare un cilicio all'uomo in questione!!!
> Posso solo dirti che io ed il mio amico ci guardammo e buttammo tale libro nel cestino della spazzatura!!!


ma tu hai l'abitudine di buttare via roba di altri in casa di altri?:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma tu hai l'abitudine di buttare via roba di altri in casa di altri?:rotfl:


In due abbiamo visto il cestino e la cosa è venuta spontanea....abbiamo salvato il ragazzo di lei da torture oltre l'immaginabile, fidati. ma dico io, come si può trovare piacevole mordicchiare l'orpello come se fosse una pannocchia??? E se poi sbaglia che succede??? Sono uomo di vedute ridotte, ma denti ed orpello non vanno daccordo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> In due abbiamo visto il cestino e la cosa è venuta spontanea....abbiamo salvato il ragazzo di lei da torture oltre l'immaginabile, fidati. ma dico io, come si può trovare piacevole mordicchiare l'orpello come se fosse una pannocchia??? E se poi sbaglia che succede??? Sono uomo di vedute ridotte,* ma denti ed orpello non vanno daccordo*.


Quotissimo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una volta io ed il mio migliore amico trovammo un libricino molto spimpatico a casa di una nostra amica ormai da troppi anni in giro per il mondo, tale libricino si chiamava "Fallo felice" e con un poco di curiosità leggemmo qualcosa....Conte, era da paura!!! Cioè se delle donne leggono quel libro e pensano che con quello possono rendere felici un uomo, allora consiglio direttamente di regalare un cilicio all'uomo in questione!!!
> Posso solo dirti che io ed il mio amico ci guardammo e buttammo tale libro nel cestino della spazzatura!!!


E pensare che io in un anno l'ho obbligata a farmi tutti i 203 modi per farlo impazzire a letto...

Le dissi ci sono 365 giorni in un anno...
allora dividiamo 365 per 28...uguale a 13.
Sarai 13 volte mestruata: 13 per 5 uguale 65.

365 -65 uguale 300...

Ti restano ben 97 giorni di libertà in cui non dovrai provare uno dei 203 modi....

Ah Daniele che cosa non fa una donna per te
se sai come chiederglielo...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> In due abbiamo visto il cestino e la cosa è venuta spontanea....abbiamo salvato il ragazzo di lei da torture oltre l'immaginabile, fidati. ma dico io, come si può trovare piacevole mordicchiare l'orpello come se fosse una pannocchia??? E se poi sbaglia che succede??? Sono uomo di vedute ridotte, ma denti ed orpello non vanno daccordo.


I morsettini sono fighissimi...
e non hai idea con na vecia putanona sdentata...
Senza denti non può farti male...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I morsettini sono fighissimi...
> e non hai idea con na vecia putanona sdentata...
> Senza denti non può farti male...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Però no dai 
vecia putanona sdentata no...


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

ridico per l'ennesima volta che a letto sono una ciofeca.
E non sono ironica.


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Tebe,

tra me e te ...

ma "ciofeca" ... che significa?

sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ridico per l'ennesima volta che a letto sono una ciofeca.
> E non sono ironica.


basterebbe non mordessi...... :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> tra me e te ...
> 
> ...


Credo sia napoletano, lo dice Totò del caffè fatto male, una schifezza con poco sapore.


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo sia napoletano, lo dice Totò del caffè fatto male, una schifezza con poco sapore.


Ciao

grazie :up: ...

spieghi in un modo, chiarissimo!

sienne


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> basterebbe non mordessi...... :unhappy:



quello ho smesso.
Almeno.
man e gli altri 850 con cui sono andata negli ultimi mesi hanno detto così.
L'unico che dice che mordo è Mattia.

Vabbè...dice anche che sono racchia&vecchia.
Ops...questa è vera.


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quello ho smesso.
> Almeno.
> man e gli altri 850 con cui sono andata negli ultimi mesi hanno detto così.
> L'unico che dice che mordo è Mattia.
> ...



850 ABARTH,  chi se la ricorda?

Se te ne avanzasse  uno che merita................:up:


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensare che io in un anno l'ho obbligata a farmi tutti i 203 modi per farlo impazzire a letto...
> 
> Le dissi ci sono 365 giorni in un anno...
> allora dividiamo 365 per 28...uguale a 13.
> ...



Questo è razzismo puro!


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Era riferito alla seconda opzione...ma noi, come hai detto tu, non lo sapremo mai!



Infatti, però sappiamo benissimo che loro non sono tutti uguali, altrimenti avrei già cambiato e prima di essere tradita.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2013)

*Esclusività fisica?*



lunapiena ha detto:


> mha se a più di 40 per stimarmi devo valutare le mie performance a letto
> mi considererei messa male...


Quoto


----------

